# Interiéry, dizajn a dispozície



## zaq-

Threadov, kde kritizujeme, a jeden thread, kde obdivujeme, vonkajsie exteriery bytov a projektov tu mame dost.
Preco teda neotvorit jeden so zameranim na interiery, dispozicie a dizajn bytov, kde mozeme slobodne kritizovat, ukazovat, diskutovat, navrhovat, popripade pomahat zacinajucim architektom s ich prvymi napadmi? :cheers:


Tymto by som chcel teda zahajit prvu kapitolu s nazvom:

*Kupelky*

*Obklady, sanita a zariadenia kupeliek*

UVOD

Ja tu budem pisat najma o obkladoch, kedze je to moja praca a mam v tom najviac skusenosti.
Najskor spravim rozdelenie druhov obkladov, a potom sa zameram na jednotlive druhy osobitne.

Chcem vas poprosit za trpezlivost, kedze som z tohto odboru na Slovensku vypadol uz pred 8 rokmi a preto moje informacie o Slovensku nemusia byt uplne presne. Z toho isteho dovodu tu nemozem uvadzat ceny, ani davat rady, kde sa co da kupit.
To uz necham na vasej diskusii.

Moje materialy budu povchadzat z celeho internetu, dalej z fora obkladacov, ktoreho som taktiez clenom(a kde ma este stale nezabanovali :yes a najma od jedneho mimoriadne sympatickeho chlapika, majitela jednej nemenovanej obkladacskej firmy v Dubline, ktory je celosvetovo povazovany za jedneho z najlepsich odbornikov na obklady a prirodny kamen. :yes:


*Rozdelenie:*
*Obklady mozeme zhruba rozdelit do tychto troch kategorii:*

- keramicke obkladacky
- porcelanovy obklad ( u nas casto nazyvany ,,gres'')
- mramor a kamenne obklady

Tych kategorii je samozrejme viac, dost popularne su aj sklenene obklady a v poslednej dobe rozne variacie - od kovovych, alebo s casti kovovych obkladov az po obklay z 24-karatoveho zlateho prachu. hno:


*Keramicky obklad: *

U nas zrejme najpouzivanejsi druh materialu.
Ide v podstate o dvojvrstvovu obkladacku, jednu vrstvu tvori zmes ilu, piesku a taviva a druhou vrstvou je povrchova glazura.
Kvalitu obkladacky urcuje prave kvalita glazury, ktorej odolnost voci opotrebovaniu urcuje ciselna skala v rozmedzi od 1 do 5.
Cim je cislo vyssie, tym je kvalitnejsie.
Nejdem rozoberat technicke parametre, staci ked spomeniem, ze oproti porcelanu a mramoru ide o tenky, pomerne maky material, ktoreho vyhodou je prakticky iba cena a velmi nenarocna praca z hladiska instalacie. 
Jednoduchy keramicky obklad si moze doma spravit kazdy domaci kutil.


*+*
- cena
- jedoducha a lacna instalacia



*-*
- lacny vzhlad
- velmi slaba tvrdost
- zaoblene hrany - tym padom siroka spara medzi obkladmi
- zastaraly vzhlad

Priklady:



























































































^^Vsetky tieto priklady su zhruba najcastejsie pouzivanym dizajnom u nas:

Podstatu tvori podlaha tmavsej farby ulozena v uhlopriecnom tvare, potom 2-3 rady rovnakeho tmavsieho obkladu okolo vsetkych stien kupelne, dalej pouzitie jednej, dvoch, alebo viacerych listiel, po nich zmena farby obkladu za svetlejsi, ktory je pred stropom preruseny dalsou listelou.

*Moj nazor:*

Ide o uplnu katastrofu.
Takyto obklad je to najhorsie riesenie vobec.
Ak by zalezalo na mne a bol by som limitovany rozpoctom, skor by som sa rozhodol pre uplne cisto biely obklad, alebo by som steny skor namaloval a obklad pouzil iba tam, kde je to najnutnejsie - okolo vane, sprchovy kut, jeden rad okolo umyvadla.
Ak by mi ten cisty biely pripadal prilis jednotvarny, v tom pripade by som ho prerusil zvislym pasom farebnej sklenenej mozaiky a popripade by som este zvolil sparovacku na podlahe vo farbe mozaiky.

Toho sialenstva, vyssie uvedeneho by som sa ale snazil vyvarovat za kazdych okolnosti.
Na zamyslenie je aj fakt, ze aj ked su tie vyssieuvedene obkladacky pomerne lacne, celkovy financny vysledok moze byt pre nas velkym sklamanim.
Najvacsiu financnu polozku tvoria totiz listely a rozne obkladacky s obrazkami v nich, ktorymi sa snazime dodat tej lacne vyzerajucej kupelke aspon nejaky raz.
A tieto listely a jednotlive vzorove obkladacky byvaju prave tou najdrahsou polozkou, ktora nam cenu kupelky catokrat zdvihne na uroven ceny porcelanoveho obkladu, o ktorom budem pisat v dalsej casti.


----------



## zuzana

zaujimavy thread, skoda ze zacinas od toho, co je pri navrhu interieru najmenej podstatne.


----------



## zaq-

Zuzi, zacinam od toho, v com sa najviac vyznam.
A inac, preco si myslis, ze pri navrhu kupelky je obklad najmenej podstatny?


----------



## Joey_T

Zaujímavý thread, konečne aj niečo k téme fóra.

Len to slovo "kupelka", z toho ma bolia oči.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Zuzi, zacinam od toho, v com sa najviac vyznam.
> A inac, preco si myslis, ze pri navrhu kupelky je obklad najmenej podstatny?


Pretoze tam mas vodu, kanalizaciu, elektrinu, vetranie, vykurovanie, osvetlenie, zabezpecenie voci vode, osadenie zariadovacich predmetov v pouzitelnej vzdialenosti od steny a od seba navzajom, a az podla nich umiestnujes obklad.


----------



## Strummer

mne sa nahodou paci ta tretia fotka (tmavocervene s bielou) :dunno:

(ostatne su dost hnusne)


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja by som do kupelne preferoval celkovo teple farby. Ale niektore kombinacie a ich prevedenie su fakt strasne.


----------



## zaq-

zuzana said:


> Pretoze tam mas vodu, kanalizaciu, elektrinu, vetranie, vykurovanie, osvetlenie, zabezpecenie voci vode, osadenie zariadovacich predmetov v pouzitelnej vzdialenosti od steny a od seba navzajom, a az podla nich umiestnujes obklad.



Nesuhlasim.

Ani jedno, z tebou vyssie uvedenych veci, nema zasadny vplyv na vyber obkladu.
Rozhodne nie voda, kanalizacia, elektrina, vetranie, vo vacsine pripadov ani osvetlenie, kedze je vacsinou zabezpecene bodovymi svetlami zo stropu(vynimky sa najdu, vo forme svetla umiesteneho nad zrkadlom),
osadenie zariadovacich predmetov ma vplyv jedine na vystupne casti obkladov, ktore sa dnes uz prakticky ani nepouzivaju(vystupne listely), alebo rozne vzorkovane obklady, ktore sa nepouzivaju *za* zariadovacie predmety, pretoze by ich tam nebolo vidno.

Zariadovacie predmety su zavisle na velkosti a dispoziciach kupelky.
Kupelku a hlavny pocit z nej tvori najma obklad.

Vacsinou je to ale obkladac, ktory hlada najvhodnejsie rozlozenie obkladu, ktore zavisy na sanite iba z toho hladiska, ze esteticky nie je je velmi pekne, ked mas niekde prilis male dorezy, najma dnes, ked sa vacsinou pouzivaju velkoformatove obklady.


----------



## Aan

nj tie dizajny na prikladoch su humac, ten treti je iny ulet, od pozerania na to sa mi zacala pomaly tocit hlava (zdravim Eset v Aupark Tower), dizajnovo sa mi pacia kupelky v tomto hoteli, to je trocha ina uroven ako ten odpad na tunajsich fotkach (a nechce sa mi verit ze to nejde spravit aj za rozumnu cenu)

http://bydleni.idnes.cz/chteli-jsme...tektura.asp?c=A091023_191615_architektura_rez

EDIT: pre lenivych (ble, najst teda odkaz na velky obrazok v zdrojaku resp. sa k nemu reverzne dopracovat zabralo teda peknych par minut), prve dve su vyborne, tretia sa da:


----------



## zaq-

Aan, mas pravdu, ale v tom hoteli je ukazany porcelanovy obklad, ktoremu sa budem venovat v druhej casti.

Preto som tie keramicke obklady a kupelky prebehol len tak narychlo, suhlasim, ze je to zastaraly dizajn, ktory sa dnes uz nepouziva a ja ho osobne neodporucam.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Super thread milan kay:

K tym prikladom co si postol tak fakt hrozy, okrem toho tretieho co nie je zrovna moj vkus, ale nepoviem ze by bol skaredy...

Inak nasiel som na internete tuto fotku








a podla vsetkeho je to tiez keramicky obklad -link-. V tomto pripade vyzera celkom vpohode podla mna


----------



## SunshineBB

mozno je to kusok OT, ale na tej tretej fotke sa ako clovek postavi vo vani? :dunno:


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Stačí otvoriť okno :lol:


----------



## zaq-

*Druha cast*

*Porcelanove obklady(gres)*


Porcelanovy obklad je obklad, ktory sa sklada z tvrdej vypalenej keramickej hmoty a tento obklad je jednovrstvovy.
To znaci, ze ked porcelanovu obkladacku prerezeme, vsade obsahuje rovnaky material, tak na povrchu, ako aj pod nim.

Ide o obklad neobycajne tvrdy, dokonca niekolkonasobne tvrdsi, ako je granit.
Prave preto porcelan nepraska, co sa dost casto deje s keramickym obkladom na podlahach, ak nahodou dojde k strukturalnym prasklinam v podlahovom betone.

Taktiez je ovela presnejsi, vacsina je kalibrovana a pokial sa nejedna o obklad uplne najlacnejsi, mame dost velku zaruku vysokej kvality.

Vdaka jeho spracovaniu sa porcelanovy obklad vyraba najma s ostrymi hranami, vdaka ktorym mozeme dosiahnut minimalnu hrubku spary - 1 az 2 mm.

Samozrejme, ze sa ale vyraba aj porcelan so zaoblenymi hranami, a na druhej strane, s ostrymi hranami sa vyraba uz aj keramika.

Velkou vyhodou porcelanu je jeho siroka variabilita a najma siroky vyber.
Dnes je v mode najma porcelan, ktory imituje mramor, alebo aj drevo a rozne ine prirodne materialy.
V mode su taktiez najma velke formaty, najnizsim a najbeznejsim pouzivanym rozmerom na steny je obklad 30/60 cm, na podlahy je to 60/60 cm, ale skor sa pouzivaju formaty vacsie. Zazil som uz aj formaty 120/60 cm a 150/70 cm.

Velkou nevyhodou velkych formatov byvaju tzv. ,,brucha'', ked obklad je prehnuty a tieto nervnosti moze dosiahnut aj 2-3 mm na jednej platni.
V tom pripade, ked sa na stene stretnu dva opacne prehnute obklady a navyse obkladac ma minimalnu sparu - 2 mm, tak vtedy vznikaju pomerne dobre viditelne vystupky(lips v anglictine, slovensky termin nepoznam ).

Dalsou nevyhodou velkych formatov je ovela vacsia spotreba lepidla.
Ak sa rozhodnete pre velkoformatovy porcelanovy obklad, budte opatrny na obkladaca.
Obkladaci si totiz ulahcuju pracu a namiesto podtierania lepidlom celej platne, zvyknu obklad klast na tzv. ,,buchty''.
Teoreticky to obkladu na stene nevadi, ale iba do doby, ked sa rozhodnete do obkladu navrtat nejaku dieru na uchytenie hmozdinky.
Ak v tom mieste vrtu nie je pod obkladackou lepidlo, v tom pripade mate 95% sancu, ze vam obklad praskne prave v mieste vrtu.

Na porcelanovy obklad by sa malo taktiez rozhodne pouzit flexibilne lepidlo, nakolko neflexibilne lepidlo nema ani zdaleka taku prilnavost ako flexibilne.
To vsetko ale zvysuje naklady na pokladku porcelanoveho obkladu.

Taktiez jolly rohy(mitring anglicky) je pri porcelanovom obklade mimoriadne narocny, najma kvoli tvrdosti materialu.
Takze:

*+*

- mimoriadna tvrdost
- ovela vacsia presnost
- vysoky vyber a variabilita
- moderny dizajn
- vyborny vysledny efekt


*-* 

- vyssia cena
- narocna pokladka - vyzaduje vysokokvalifikovaneho obkladaca, ktory ma tendenciu byt drahsi
- vyssia cena lepidla



A teraz zopar ukaziek:
























































V strede vidno dekorativny porcelanovy obklad:



































































































































































V tretej casti sa budeme venovat mozaike. :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

Majnolajno44 said:


> Inak nasiel som na internete tuto fotku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a podla vsetkeho je to tiez keramicky obklad -link-. V tomto pripade vyzera celkom vpohode podla mna


Ten nazov je zavadzajuci - Advanced Ceramics, je to totiz nazov obkladacskej firmy. 

Keramicky obklad to nie je.

Vsimni si tie rozdielne odtiene obkladu, bud ide o mramor, alebo skor o porcelanovu imitaciu mramoru.:cheers:


----------



## Norkey

Porcelánové obklady jsou vážně luxusní, ale nehodí se všude.. do moderního RD ale určitě ano. každopádně keramický obklad úplně stačí, pokud se to nepřežene a neobloží se to od podlahy až ke stropu oranžovou, jako na obr. č. 5  Vždycky záleží na konkrétní místnosti a nejde jenom o estetiku, ale taky o praktičnost (spousta skříněk výhodou) a snadnou údržbu! Dobře vypadají třeba mozaiky (např. hnědá a tmavě oranžová)


----------



## marish

super thread, tento zaq je uplne ina kava ako milan11. :lol:


----------



## zaq-

*Cast tretia*

*Mozaika*


Mozaiku pouzivame vsade tam, kde sa nachadzaju zaoblene rohy, steny, alebo obluky.
To, samozrejme, nie je pravidlom.
Mozaiku maju tendenciu pouzivat ludia, ktori maju radi tzv. ,,busy'' vzhlad, kedze pocet spar je ovela vacsi.
Taktiez sa zvykne pouzit na tzv. feature wall, ktorou moze byt hlavna stena v kupelke, alebo stena oproti vchodovym dveram.
Mozaika a jej rozne farebne prevedenia, je aj mimoriadne vhodnym obkladom pre detske kupelne.
Taktiez sa mozaika casto pouziva v kombinacii s ostatnymi druhmi obkladu - bud sa pouzije iba v sprchovom kute, ako to mozeme vidiet na tomto priklade:









kde zvysok stien tvori prirodny kamen a tak isto podlahu, alebo ju mozeme pouzit v tejto istej kombinacii tam, kde mame ohnute hrany a steny, ako je to v tomto priklade:














































kde sprchovy kut sa spojil so saunou.


Pri kladeni mozaiky by bola potreba pouzit obkladaca, ktory ma s mozaikou skusenosti. Nie kazdy obkladac ju totiz ovlada.
Treba mat na pamati, ze vysledna mozaika je iba tak dobre polozena, ako boli dobre pripravene steny pod nou.
Mozaika sa totiz neda podlepit lepidlom, v pripade, ze je stena, alebo podlaha nerovne, preto treba venovat zvysenu pozornost podkladu pred samotnou pokladkou.
Najidealnejsim podkladom je naimpregnovany sadrokarton.
Taktiez treba mat na pamati, ze ak ideme spajat na jednej stene mozaiku s normalnym obkladom, mozaika ma vacsinou tensiu hrubku oproti obkladu a taktiez je pod nou ovela menej lepidla.
Preto treba vzdy najskor polozit stenu s velkym obkladom, potom lepidlom, alebo nejakym inym materialom podmazat tu cast steny, kde ide mozaika, pod moziku treba nechat max. 1-2 mm lepidla, v zavislosti od mozaiky a az potom obkladat. Iba vtedy dosiahneme, ze povrch mozaiky bude v rovnakej vzdialenosti od steny ako obklad a nebude medzi nimi ziaden skok.

Tu su nazorne ukazky toho, co som prave opisoval:




















Zhrnutie:

*+*

- zaujimave ozivenie kupelky
- mimoriadne vhodne do detskych kupelni
- nizky odpad a velmi mala spotreba lepidla



*-*

- vyssia cena
- potreba pouzitia profesionalneho obkladaca


Priklady:

Mozaika s kamena:





























Sklenena mozaika:
























































A na zaver kralovna vsetkych mozaik, Bisazza:















































Nasledujuca cast - mramor a prirodny kamen.

Moja srdcovka :lovethem:


----------



## Joey_T

^^ :applause:

Môžem si ťa objednať, keď budem stavať dom?

To spojenie žltohnedej, čiernej v sprchovom kúte, skla na dverách sprchy a strieborného radiátora sa mi naozaj páči. Na poslednej kúpeľni nerobí ten perfektný obklad dobrý dojem, kvôli tomu stiesnenému priestoru a žiadnym oknám.

Nemám rád spojenie toalety a kúpeľne, podľa mňa sprchový kút vedľa WC misy vyzerá otrasne, ale ako vidno, v UK je to asi v móde.

Inak, myslím, že všetky časti by si mohol hodiť do prvého príspevku.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Nesuhlasim.
> 
> Ani jedno, z tebou vyssie uvedenych veci, nema zasadny vplyv na vyber obkladu.
> Rozhodne nie voda, kanalizacia, elektrina, vetranie, vo vacsine pripadov ani osvetlenie, kedze je vacsinou zabezpecene bodovymi svetlami zo stropu(vynimky sa najdu, vo forme svetla umiesteneho nad zrkadlom),
> osadenie zariadovacich predmetov ma vplyv jedine na vystupne casti obkladov, ktore sa dnes uz prakticky ani nepouzivaju(vystupne listely), alebo rozne vzorkovane obklady, ktore sa nepouzivaju *za* zariadovacie predmety, pretoze by ich tam nebolo vidno.
> 
> Zariadovacie predmety su zavisle na velkosti a dispoziciach kupelky.
> Kupelku a hlavny pocit z nej tvori najma obklad.
> 
> Vacsinou je to ale obkladac, ktory hlada najvhodnejsie rozlozenie obkladu, ktore zavisy na sanite iba z toho hladiska, ze esteticky nie je je velmi pekne, ked mas niekde prilis male dorezy, najma dnes, ked sa vacsinou pouzivaju velkoformatove obklady.


ma to vplyv na usporiadanie, umiestnenie, farebnost obkladu, takisto velkost kupelne ma vplyv na volbu velkosti obkladu, a ako sam vravis, nemusi byt cela kupelna oblozena, staci za konkretnymi zariadovacimi predmetmi, takze ano, zariadovacie predmety ovplyvnuju obklady. Akokolvek zacinas tuto temu od konca, aj ked velmi kvalitne. mimochodom, ja pri navrhu kupelne robim aj kladacsky vykres, pri mojej vlastnej mi ho stratili a obkladac robil na zaklade vizualizacii a "logickych rieseni" vdaka comu sa robila kupelna na 4 razy. Obkladacstvo je len jedna z x profesii, ktore sa podielaju na tom, aku kvalitu a komfort byvania klient ziska.
akurat by som to premenovala na thread *Obklady, ich typy a vyuzitie*


----------



## eminencia

Ako prepáč Milan, nechcem sa ťa dotknúť, ale napríklad tieto kúpeľky sú podľa mňa typickým prejavom gýču tzv. podnikateľského baroka a majú skôr ukázať že na to mám než že by sa jednalo skutočne o výtvarne a architektonicky hodnotné riešenie.


----------



## Joey_T

Gýč - presne toto slovo ma napadlo tiež. Tá vaňa a jej uloženie je ešte celkom OK, ale pri takomto spôsobe by som už volil niečo iné ako štandardnú vaňu, trošku väčšiu, ako klasická rohová. Tie stĺpy by som si ale asi odpustil. Zvyšok je totálne prepísknuté, ten luster, záclony... Mám rád priestor a vzdušnosť, ale také mrhanie priestorom, ako pri tom umývadle by som nechcel ani keby som zarábal státisíce mesačne a mal dom veľkosti palácu. Tiež tá 110 metrová kúpeľňa na predchádzajúcej strane je už na zamyslenie...


----------



## zaq-

eminencia said:


> Ako prepáč Milan, nechcem sa ťa dotknúť, ale napríklad tieto kúpeľky sú podľa mňa typickým prejavom gýču tzv. podnikateľského baroka a majú skôr ukázať že na to mám než že by sa jednalo skutočne o výtvarne a architektonicky hodnotné riešenie.



Preco by si sa ma mal dotkut? :dunno:

Ja som to nenavrhoval, iba realizoval.






Joey_T said:


> Gýč - presne toto slovo ma napadlo tiež. Tá vaňa a jej uloženie je ešte celkom OK, ale pri takomto spôsobe by som už volil niečo iné ako štandardnú vaňu, trošku väčšiu, ako klasická rohová. Tie stĺpy by som si ale asi odpustil. Zvyšok je totálne prepísknuté, ten luster, záclony... Mám rád priestor a vzdušnosť, ale také mrhanie priestorom, ako pri tom umývadle by som nechcel ani keby som zarábal státisíce mesačne a mal dom veľkosti palácu. Tiež tá 110 metrová kúpeľňa na predchádzajúcej strane je už na zamyslenie...


Ta vana je tam z dizajnerskeho hladiska neuveritelne nevhodna, je to jediny neprirodny material v celej kupelni.
Rozhodne tam mala ist mramorova.

A k tomu ostatnemu:
nie je to gyc, iba nase nechapanie cudzej kultury.
Anglicke a v mensej podobe aj Irske mesta charakterizuje ich stary tehlickovy styl. Bohate a velke domy boli pocas staroci stavane v rozlicnych starych slohoch, ci uz to bol viktoriansky, georgiansky, kolonialny, alebo mnohe ine.

Keby si chcel postavit v tom prostredi moderny velky dom, bola by to past na oko, nedostal by si na to ani povolenie.

Tie ich mesta a styl su stovky rokov stare a oni tie tradicie stale dodrziavaju.
Materialy, ktore pouzivaju su prirodne, tie ich interiery prisne nadvazuju na predosle.


Gycom sa to da nazvat u nas, tak isto, ako ta nasa ,,podnikatelske baroko'' vystavba.
A to preto, lebo su to koncepcne nezmyselne domy, ktore spajaju tisice nesuvisiacich prvkov zo vsetkych obdobi, su umiestnene v prostredi, kde sa nehodia a nemaju co doplnit, nie je tam ziadna podobna tradicia predtym.


Pokial v ich pripade ide o prisne dodrziavanie okolitej vystavby a tradicie, v nasom pripade ide o gyc, pretoze okolie je uplne ine, tak isto, ako nasa tradicia. 

Ten dom, z ktoreho su tie dve fotky, je obrovsky, ma 9 kupelni a vyzera vynikajuco.
Nemam fotky exterieru, ale zajtra ti tu mozem postnut dalsie fotky interieru.


----------



## futuros

eminencia said:


>


Ja ak môžem zhodnotiť tento vodný kút:

- priestorovo je to vinikajúco skvelé. Podľa mňa by sme nemali zabúdať, že komunistické panelákové kúpelky, hoc majú pekné tapety, je to temno. Dnes, v čase intenzívnych analýz exoplanét nemôžme považovať za štandard kúpelku veľkú 3x2 (alebo 0.9x0.7) m.

- Stĺpy sú v pohode, prídu mi antické. Podľa mňa celkovo kazí dojem tá umelá vaňa. A samozrejme aj tie moderné strieborné kohútiky, toby chcelo vymeniť za niečo bliššie k tomu kameňu. Možno by to skôr chcelo nejaké dobovejšie prvky, ..., Archimedov komplexný parný vodomet 

Ale aj tak by som takú vaňu chcel radšej, akú mám teraz.


----------



## kaxno

Inak, ak mozem, co sa tyka kupelni, tak pre mna je vrchol nieco taketo. To je kupelna aku by som chcel mat a to co mi v nasich developerskych projektoch chyba. Vana pod oknom 










Inak krasny priklad modernej, funkcnej a pritom extremne elegantnej kupelne.
Inak myslim ze "vyhlad" Vam napovie, kde to spachali 

Inak peky priklad "Slovakmi zdevelopovanej kupelne" je kupelna v zorovom mezonete III. vezi (nechce sa mi teraz piplat s pridavanim fotiek, ale keby sa niekomu chce, budem povdacny)


----------



## zuzana

kaxno said:


> Inak, ak mozem, co sa tyka kupelni, tak pre mna je vrchol nieco taketo. To je kupelna aku by som chcel mat a to co mi v nasich developerskych projektoch chyba. Vana pod oknom
> 
> 
> 
> Inak krasny priklad modernej, funkcnej a pritom extremne elegantnej kupelne.
> Inak myslim ze "vyhlad" Vam napovie, kde to spachali
> 
> Inak peky priklad "Slovakmi zdevelopovanej kupelne" je kupelna v zorovom mezonete III. vezi (nechce sa mi teraz piplat s pridavanim fotiek, ale keby sa niekomu chce, budem povdacny)


akurat to by chcelo antikalkovu upravu na to sklo, alebo upratovacku, co ti ho po kazdom kupani umyje. Pri takomto umiestneni by som uz asi dala kohutik tak, aby si tam mohli sadnut oproti sebe dvaja ludia - tzn na dlhsiu stranu vane. kombinacia styroch materialov je uz trosku vela - drevo a tri typy kamena. a v tomto pripade urcite nechyba v tej kupelni sprchovaci kut. A oplati sa to naozaj pri takejto vyske, kde ti nehrozi, ze ta budu pozorovat susedia, alebo si budes zatahovat roletu, cim prides o zelany efekt. Inac toto mi pripada skor ako hotelova kupelna.


----------



## kaxno

zuzana said:


> Inac toto mi pripada skor ako hotelova kupelna.


Ano, uznavam, ze to nie je najpraktickejsie riesenie, ale tak clovek sa nekupe kazdy den. Samozrejme, v uvedenej kupelni je aj sprcha. 
Btw, ked ma clovek na takyto byt/kupelnu/vyhlad, tak ma aj na to cistenie 

Inak s tym hotelom mas pravdu, je to Jumeirah Emirates Towers v Dubaji.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> :| Ach ta jesitnost.


 isteze som jesitna  ty nie? 



zaq- said:


> Zuzi, prezradim ti tajomstvo, normalnu priemernu kupelku si moze navrhnut uplne kazdy a je to praca pre kazdeho od veku 15+.


no ano, ale nie kazdy ma k dispozicii kupelnu 3x3 metre  Stretla som sa pri rekonstrukciach s kupelnami, ktore mali 2,25m2:












zaq- said:


> K tej tvojej funkcnosti:
> 
> mam za sebou vyse 500 kupeliek a prezradim ti, co plati na 90% z nich:
> 
> - zakaznik sa rozhoduje, co chce v kupelni mat, vacsinou je to vana/sprchovy kut(zriedkakedy obidve veci naraz, zalezi na velkosti kupelne), umyvadlo, radiator, WC, popripade bidet, zrkadlo a nakoniec nejaky odkladaci priestor. A zabudol som, u nas je to aj pracka, ktoru by som ja, osobne, ale do kupelne nikdy nepouzil. Takze ty, pri navrhu kupelne mas jasne stanoveny pocet veci, ktore musis do kupelne dat
> 
> - na usporiadanie vsetkych tychto veci mas 4 obvodove steny, obcas sa najde vyklenok
> 
> - na jednej z tychto obvodovych stien mas vstupne dvere, ktore ti po otvoreni dovnutra vytvaraju jeden mrtvy roh a tym padom zaberaju vacsiu cast steny
> 
> - tym sa znizil tvoj pocet pouzitelnych stien na 3, s dvoma, maximalne troma pouzitelnymi rohmi.
> 
> - vanu/sprchovy kut umiestnujes ako prvu a v 99% pripadoch ju umiestnis na protilahlu stenu oproti vchodu, ak pouzijes obidve veci, zaberies 2 rohy z tvojich pouzitelnych 3
> 
> - ostava ti umyvadlo, WC, bidet, radiator
> 
> - k dispozicii mas max. 2 steny a 2 rohy, popripade pol steny pri dverach, alebo vani
> 
> - v tomto okamziku si uz dostatocne obmedzovana prietorom a snazis sa tie veci ulozit tak, aby si sa mohla medzi nimi pohybovat a aby si tie veci dokazali plnit svoju funkciu - otvarat dvere do sprchoveho kuta, mat dostatok miesta na sedenie na WC a pred umyvadlom


Keby existoval len jeden druh vane, jeden druh sprchovacieho kuta a jeden druh umyvadla, tak by to mozno platilo. Lenze ako architekt mozem klientovi usetrit priestor, ked mu zvolim taku kombinaciu predmetov, a take ich umiestnenie, ze ziska maximalne pohodlie, a napriklad nepreskakuje zachod ked sa chce dostat do sprchovacieho kuta, ako v hore uvedenom pripade. cim viac priesotru usetrim, tym viac priestoru je aj na doplnky, kupelnovy nabytok, rebrikovy radiator, kos na spinave pradlo a aj pracku - ked je kuchyna spojena s obyvackou, pracka v kuchyni je dost velka otrava. Okrem toho, ked navrhujem kuchynu, snazim sa ju maximalne vyuzit, a v typickych slovenskych kuchyniach ti napriklad pracka obmedzuje umiestnenie umyvacky riadu a podobne.
A ani nepocitam, kolkokrat sa sa stalo, ze klient ziadal najucelnejsie riesenie, ale obklady si v zmysle ceny a zauzitych tradicii vybral napriklad v baumaxe, a s "imidzom luxusu" som sa mohla rozlucit. U nas takyto charakter vyzaduju od navrhy viac hotely, pripadne administrativne centra, ako standardni klienti - ak teda nepocitam medzi standardnych klientov euroveu a riverpark.
Katastrofou je, ze ked si objednavas nadstandard v kupelnovom studiu pre kupovany byt, neberu ta na vedomie, pokial nie si ochotny za ten nadstandard priplatit viac ako 15000 euro - a ked mas kupelnu 5m2, je to naozaj smiesne, obkladat si ju mramorom, travertinom alebo nebodaj onyxom.
tu je jedna kupelna, ktoru som robila ako novu kupelnu v starom dome, kde si mladi prerabali prizemie na byt. Malicke priestory, nakoniec sa pracka zmestila do niky v kupelni a usetrilo sa miesto v kuchyni, ktora je rovnako malicka. Stale zostal komfort samostatneho WC. Robila som to na dialku cez internet. Obklad som nejaky doporucila, nakoniec si vybrali nieco uplne ine, takz eto zverejnovat nebudem.


----------



## zuzana

v tomto pripade by napriklad ani obklad nezachranil to, ze na podlahe musi byt schod. http://www.reality.sk/zakazka/0996-002126/


----------



## default

Tato kutica v Duohouse ma kupelnu o vymere 2,71 m2 a tusim tam nie je ani sprchovy kut. Rozmyslam ze pre koho je to urcene?


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> :| Ach ta jesitnost.
> 
> Zuzi, prezradim ti tajomstvo, normalnu priemernu kupelku si moze navrhnut uplne kazdy a je to praca pre kazdeho od veku 15+.
> 
> K tej tvojej funkcnosti:
> 
> mam za sebou vyse 500 kupeliek a prezradim ti, co plati na 90% z nich:
> 
> - zakaznik sa rozhoduje, co chce v kupelni mat, vacsinou je to vana/sprchovy kut(zriedkakedy obidve veci naraz, zalezi na velkosti kupelne), umyvadlo, radiator, WC, popripade bidet, zrkadlo a nakoniec nejaky odkladaci priestor. A zabudol som, u nas je to aj pracka, ktoru by som ja, osobne, ale do kupelne nikdy nepouzil. Takze ty, pri navrhu kupelne mas jasne stanoveny pocet veci, ktore musis do kupelne dat
> 
> - na usporiadanie vsetkych tychto veci mas 4 obvodove steny, obcas sa najde vyklenok
> 
> - na jednej z tychto obvodovych stien mas vstupne dvere, ktore ti po otvoreni dovnutra vytvaraju jeden mrtvy roh a tym padom zaberaju vacsiu cast steny
> 
> - tym sa znizil tvoj pocet pouzitelnych stien na 3, s dvoma, maximalne troma pouzitelnymi rohmi.
> 
> - vanu/sprchovy kut umiestnujes ako prvu a v 99% pripadoch ju umiestnis na protilahlu stenu oproti vchodu, ak pouzijes obidve veci, zaberies 2 rohy z tvojich pouzitelnych 3
> 
> - ostava ti umyvadlo, WC, bidet, radiator
> 
> - k dispozicii mas max. 2 steny a 2 rohy, popripade pol steny pri dverach, alebo vani
> 
> - v tomto okamziku si uz dostatocne obmedzovana prietorom a snazis sa tie veci ulozit tak, aby si sa mohla medzi nimi pohybovat a aby si tie veci dokazali plnit svoju funkciu - otvarat dvere do sprchoveho kuta, mat dostatok miesta na sedenie na WC a pred umyvadlom


Rozmiestnenie zariadovacich predmetov ovela viac ako dvere ovplyvnuje sachta so stupackami. Neumiestnujes prvu vanu, ale zachod - kvoli tomu, ze ma najvacsiu odpadovu ruru a musis ho umiestnit co najblizsie k sachte. Potom umiestnujes predmety, ktore maju najnizsie umiestneny odtok - sprchovaci kut, vana - kvoli tomu, ze kanalizacia vyzaduje min. 3% spadovanie smerom k stupacke, a teda pokial sa nechces rurami dostat k susedovi pod tebou, davas ich rovnako co najblizsie k stupacke. 
Az potom prichadzaju na rad potrebne vzdialenosti - osova vzdialenost WC/umyvadla od steny min. 450 mm, atd.
Dalej sa viaze elektro, vykurovanie, vzduchotechnika - poziadavka na podlahove kurenie napriklad umocnuje potrebu suvislej podlahovej plochy - cim viac rozkuskovane a cim viac predmetov priamo na zemi, tym nizsia efektivita - napriklad rozdiely medzi zavesnym a stojacim wc. Potreba umiestnenia rebrikoveho radiatora podla moznosti co najblizsie k umyvadlu, naopak od WC co najdalej...


----------



## zuzana

default said:


> Tato kutica v Duohouse ma kupelnu o vymere 2,71 m2 a tusim tam nie je ani sprchovy kut. Rozmyslam ze pre koho je to urcene?


to je kupelna na taliansky sposob - sprchovy kut je vlastne cela kupelna. to je este horsie ako preskakovat umyvadlo.


----------



## fukottt

kaxno said:


> Inak myslim ze "vyhlad" Vam napovie, kde to spachali


mi to pripada ako vizualizacia:cheers:


----------



## Sukino

I admire the craftsmanship but some of those bathrooms are impersonal, cold and kitschy.
A chandelier in a bathroom? Poor people getting rich fast...


----------



## zaq-

zuzana said:


> Rozmiestnenie zariadovacich predmetov ovela viac ako dvere ovplyvnuje sachta so stupackami. Neumiestnujes prvu vanu, ale zachod - kvoli tomu, ze ma najvacsiu odpadovu ruru a musis ho umiestnit co najblizsie k sachte. Potom umiestnujes predmety, ktore maju najnizsie umiestneny odtok - sprchovaci kut, vana - kvoli tomu, ze kanalizacia vyzaduje min. 3% spadovanie smerom k stupacke, a teda pokial sa nechces rurami dostat k susedovi pod tebou, davas ich rovnako co najblizsie k stupacke.
> Az potom prichadzaju na rad potrebne vzdialenosti - osova vzdialenost WC/umyvadla od steny min. 450 mm, atd.
> Dalej sa viaze elektro, vykurovanie, vzduchotechnika - poziadavka na podlahove kurenie napriklad umocnuje potrebu suvislej podlahovej plochy - cim viac rozkuskovane a cim viac predmetov priamo na zemi, tym nizsia efektivita - napriklad rozdiely medzi zavesnym a stojacim wc. Potreba umiestnenia rebrikoveho radiatora podla moznosti co najblizsie k umyvadlu, naopak od WC co najdalej...



Oops!

Sila zvyku. 

V Irsku ani v Anglicku nemas nic take ako stupacky.
Odpadove trubky sa vedu jednoducho po fasadach domov.
Do toho, podlahy su tam robene z drevenych tramov, takze sa veskere privody a odvody vedu jednoducho v podlahach.

A aj ked WC nepolozis na obvodovu stenu, tak to vyriesis jednoducho boxom na ukrytie odpadu, zavesne WC maju box do vysky systemu, nikto to nekladie dovnutra priecok, ani pri novostavbach.

Takze vlastne podla toho, co hovoris ty, je to este viac dane technickymi parametrami, cize priestoru na kreativitu je este menej. 

Inac s tym podlahovym kurenim - co si tym chcela povedat?
Nejak som ti nerozumel. :dunno:
Tu ale mam na mysli el. podlahove vykurovanie, ktore si mozes prisposobit presne na tie miesta, ktore chces.


----------



## zaq-

Sukino said:


> A chandelier in a bathroom? Poor people getting rich fast...


V tomto sa mylis.
Domy, ako tento, si ludia nenavrhuju, vsetko ma na starosti architekt a dizajner.

Klient si povie akurat zakladne poziadavky na dom celkovo, potom uz kupuje hotovy produkt.


----------



## potkanX

zuzana said:


> Rozmiestnenie zariadovacich predmetov ovela viac ako dvere ovplyvnuje sachta so stupackami...


hmmm, ty ked navrhujes nejaku bytovku, tak si cvaknes niekam do priestoru stupacky a okolo nich potom riesis zvysok baraku?


----------



## potkanX

zuzana said:


> ...kanalizacia vyzaduje min. 3% spadovanie smerom k stupacke...


mate tam v BA insiu gravitaciu. u nas vraj stacia aj 2%, na kratke vzdialenosti aj 1 a pol. teda od vani a sprch.

ku tomu kureniu - klasika, co sa u nas zvyklo navrhovat, je do kupelky rebrik so spiatockou zaslimakovanou cez podlahu.


----------



## zuzana

potkanX said:


> hmmm, ty ked navrhujes nejaku bytovku, tak si cvaknes niekam do priestoru stupacky a okolo nich potom riesis zvysok baraku?


nie, myslene pri navrhovani kupelne. samozrejme ked navrhujem bytovku, je to ine. tu islo o interier.


----------



## zuzana

potkanX said:


> mate tam v BA insiu gravitaciu. u nas vraj stacia aj 2%, na kratke vzdialenosti aj 1 a pol. teda od vani a sprch.


sakris, toto mali vediet pri mojej kupelni, ked mi dali sprchovaci kut o 15 cm vyssie oproti povodnemu navrhu  asi mas pravdu, ja som bola nejak vzdy v tom, ze vzdy ide o 3%, dalej som to neriesila.



potkanX said:


> ku tomu kureniu - klasika, co sa u nas zvyklo navrhovat, je do kupelky rebrik so spiatockou zaslimakovanou cez podlahu.


ja to radsej oddelujem, moze byt rebrik kombinovany s elektrickym a podlahovka sa moze regulovat zvlast.


----------



## Joey_T

potkanX said:


> mate tam v BA insiu gravitaciu. u nas vraj stacia aj 2%, na kratke vzdialenosti aj 1 a pol. teda od vani a sprch.


Aj my máme rúry v podlahe so spádom 2%, no povedal by som, že reálne to nie je ani toľko. Konkrétne z vane a umývadla na niečo cez 2,5 metroch.


----------



## zuzana

*dispozicie*

a aby to nebolo jednostranne, idem aj ja s kozou na trh: nejde o zariadenie, ale dispoziciu - dom sa stale dokoncuje, majitelka si objednala interier u interierovych architektov - ja som z istych dovodov nemohla


----------



## potkanX

severka?
zachod z predsiene?
dvere do postele hostovskeho bytu?
neni to moc cista dispozicia, par veci tam vypada nedoriesenych.


----------



## zuzana

potkanX said:


> severka?
> zachod z predsiene?
> dvere do postele hostovskeho bytu?
> neni to moc cista dispozicia, par veci tam vypada nedoriesenych.


tie dvere - menil sa vstup, ale ako vravim, nabytok som uz nepresuvala. a zachod z predsiene bol zelanim majitelky, aby sa neslo na wc z obytneho priestoru. Tam mi zas chyba zakreslene umyvadlo, samozrejme.


----------



## Joey_T

Dom bude otočený obývacou časťou na juh, nie? Páči sa mi priamy prístup kúpelne z každej izby. Tie dve prepojené izby sú vyriešené zaujímavo, predpokladám, že je to prechod cez šatník. Vo všeobecnosti ale nie som nakloneným jednopodlažným domom, pretože nemám rád kompromisy, bez ktorých to na jednom podlaží skrátka nejde (pokiaľ nie je majiteľ limitovaný veľkosťou zastavanej plochy). Taktiež, ak už sú v dome tri kúpeľne, minimálne v jednej by som zvolil veľkú rohovú vaňu, nie tú miniatúrnu panelákovú a určite by som chcel aspoň jednu toaletu prístupnú z obytného priestoru, nie z predsiene (aj kvôli umývadlu). Spojenie kúpeľne a toalety ja osobne nikdy nepochopím. Možno si to niekto takto žiada, a možno je to práve jeden z tých kompromisov.

Postaviť dom výšky dvojpodlažného, s využitím iba prízemia je podľa mňa mrhaním priestorom. Všetko treba napratať dolu a snažiť sa vhodne rozdeliť obytné zóny (jedáleň, hala na juh, nočná časť na východ a pod.).


----------



## kaxno

zuzana said:


> tie dvere - menil sa vstup, ale ako vravim, nabytok som uz nepresuvala. a zachod z predsiene bol zelanim majitelky, aby sa neslo na wc z obytneho priestoru. Tam mi zas chyba zakreslene umyvadlo, samozrejme.


Inac zda sa mi to, alebo je dom kompletne podpivniceny, s velkou podzemnou garazom a dokonca vytahom ? 

Majitelke evidentne nechybaju financie, kedze podkopat dom takto vo svahu nebude lacna zalezitost, urcite ma vsak take vybanie svoje caro. Aj ked vo svahu by som zvolil asi ine riesenie.


----------



## potkanX

mimochodom, ten dom je strasne skarady.


----------



## marish

^^ mna by este zaujimala situacia, kedze hlavny vchod je z jednej strany a garaz z druhej. tam sa nejak toci ulica?

mne sa tam paci mnozstvo odkladacich priestorov a to, ze z pivnice sa vytahom hned dostanem do skladu(?) pri kuchyni. :cheers:


----------



## zuzana

kaxno said:


> Inac zda sa mi to, alebo je dom kompletne podpivniceny, s velkou podzemnou garazom a dokonca vytahom ?
> 
> Majitelke evidentne nechybaju financie, kedze podkopat dom takto vo svahu nebude lacna zalezitost, urcite ma vsak take vybanie svoje caro. Aj ked vo svahu by som zvolil asi ine riesenie.


situacia bola trochu zvlastna - tam kde je vjazd do garaze bol strmy zraz a zvysok domu je v podstate na vrcholku kopca, resp. na velmi mierne svazitom pozemku. ten zraz bol zapricineny predoslymi upravami na pozemku.
co sa tyka podlaznosti, ta bola zelanim investora, z rovnakeho dovodu, ako je tam umiestneny vytah.
vonkajsi vyraz domu nie je uplne najlepsi, preto som ani nerobila vizualizacie  asi som mala vybrat nejaky iny dom...


----------



## zuzana

marish said:


> ^^ mna by este zaujimala situacia, kedze hlavny vchod je z jednej strany a garaz z druhej. tam sa nejak toci ulica?
> 
> mne sa tam paci mnozstvo odkladacich priestorov a to, ze z pivnice sa vytahom hned dostanem do skladu(?) pri kuchyni. :cheers:


hej, je to sklad. dom sa nachadza na pozemku, ktory ma 6000 m2, spolu s rekonstruovanym mlynom, tiez jednopodlaznym, k tomu pod zmienenym svahom.


----------



## marish

ked tu uz chodime s kozami po trhu, tak sa pridam aj ja. berte to ako moju atelierovu prvotinu. vsetky obrazky sa daju kliknut na vacsie rozlisenie alebo pdfko. :cheers:


----------



## mircik

^^ marish ten dom je vymakany.... velmi sa mi paci... to bolo pre individualneho klienta, alebo subor rovnakych domov v nejakej lokalite?


----------



## marish

^^ to bolo na zapocet z atelierovej tvorby I. :lol:
dakujem. :hi:


----------



## Joey_T

No to sa ti podarilo. Trocha inak by som riešil schodisko a okná, ale vyzerá to výborne. Na čo má slúžiť ten priestor medzi schodiskom a šatníkom v garáži?


----------



## zuzana

marish said:


> ^^ to bolo na zapocet z atelierovej tvorby I. :lol:
> dakujem. :hi:


pekne  nam pri prvej atelierovej tvorbe este pocitac nehrozil . rozhodne lepsie ako moja prva atelierova tvorba  (tu uz radsej nikomu neukazujem). rendre revit ci maxko?


----------



## marish

revit. skusal som aj archicad, ale revit mi sadol viac. v 3dsmaxe by som sa musel najskor nieco naucit robit.


----------



## marish

Joey_T said:


> No to sa ti podarilo. Trocha inak by som riešil schodisko a okná, ale vyzerá to výborne. Na čo má slúžiť ten priestor medzi schodiskom a šatníkom v garáži?


nieco ako hobby room alebo na uskladnenie zimnych kolies, bicykla... len som to nechcel separovat od garaze, takto sa v pripade potreby (ak by si si isiel napr. kanoe vystruhat) da cela garaz premenit na hobby room.


----------



## Joey_T

Niečo také som aj predpokladal. Taký chlievik na náradie sa v dome vždy zíde, hlavne keď tam nie je pivnica.


----------



## aquila

zuzana said:


>


tuto kupelku poznam aj tak nejako osobne a presne ako si napisala, ten schod je _svinsky_ nepraktiky .. 



Joey_T said:


> Postaviť dom výšky dvojpodlažného, s využitím iba prízemia je podľa mňa mrhaním priestorom. Všetko treba napratať dolu a snažiť sa vhodne rozdeliť obytné zóny (jedáleň, hala na juh, nočná časť na východ a pod.).


vec pohladu, mne sa to docela pozdava .. ja sa zase priznam, ze nemam rad podlazne domy .. do istej miery to rozdeluje .. preto nemam rad ani mezonety ... za velke plus tam vidim vytah.. aj ked v normalnej financnej situacii je to killer investicia .. 

inak henten dom by som si vedel predstavit niekde na horskom


----------



## františek buxanto

marish.. beetle v garazi a gl-ko vonku?


----------



## JankoKE

Mne toľko kúpeľní príde ako zbytočnosť, barák je jedna vec, hotel druhá. Ale budiš, keď ku každej izbe má patriť aj kúpeľňa...proti gustu...


----------



## marish

aj mne sa to zda az zbytocne rozhadzovanie priestorom, ktory sa vyuziva len malu cast z dna. tie financie by sa dali pouzit na nieco vyuzitelnejsie.

ale ak niekto nema problem s financovanim, nech si kludne spravi aj 1 kupelnu na osobu, proti gustu...


----------



## Joey_T

Podľa mňa je to nenormálne mrhanie priestorom. Navyše sú tie kúpeľne nie o veľa väčšie ako v starých panelákoch, ak nie menšie... Radšej jednu na chodbe, jednu v spálni rodičov a radšej väčšie s vľkou vaňou, oknom. No ale ak chce niekto, aby bol vlk sýty, aj ovca celá (síce vyziabnutá a vyplznutá), tak prosím. Kúpeľne pre každú izbu by som vo svojom dome dal robiť iba ak by som nevedel čo s peniazmi a chcel maximálny štandard. To by ale nemal byť klasický rodinný dom, ale poriadna vila s viacerými krídlami a veľkolepými izbami.


----------



## Pederaz

Tu je spickova architektura. Perfektne interiery www.digsdigs.com


----------



## Amrafel

^^tak to už hej  vďaka za link


----------



## Pederaz

Niet za co, dobru inspiraciu odtial mozes nacerpat : D


----------



## Aan

sikovne riesenie skryteho stolu v malych priestoroch (kuchyna, pracovna), pouzit sa da bud fotka alebo zrkadlo










alebo dalsie riesenie do kuchyne, aj ked mne sa viac pozdava sklopny ako vysuvny


----------



## Chunkylover




----------



## cibula

:cheers:


----------



## Strummer

cibula said:


> :cheers:


to umyvadlo (?) vyzera byt mimoriadne "prakticke" :lol:


----------



## wuane

^^len dufam ze to splachovanie nie je plastove.Inac pekne,do Retra by sa hodilo


----------



## marish

Strummer said:


> to umyvadlo (?) vyzera byt mimoriadne "prakticke" :lol:


tricko si v nom asi neoperies. 

ale dizajn zaujimavy...


----------



## JankoKE

...a asi len ten dizajn. Viem si celkom reálne a živo predstaviť, že akonáhle padne voda na tú plochu umývadla, odrazí sa mi rovno na oblečenie . Osobne viem oveľa viac oceniť veci, kde dizajn plní aj praktickú funkciu, či dokonca sa v peknom dizajne ukáže praktické zlepšenie funkčnosti, pohodlia a pod. .


----------



## Majnolajno44

Aan said:


> sikovne riesenie skryteho stolu v malych priestoroch (kuchyna, pracovna), pouzit sa da bud fotka alebo zrkadlo


toto mi uz pride menej realne ze by si niekto naozaj dal ale zaujimave kazdopadne


----------



## default




----------



## Majnolajno44

^^ hmm mat take umyvadlo ako mensi, tak si tam pustam auticka od rana do vecera









1. Paci sa vam to?
2. Vedeli by ste v takom niecom byvat?


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Na mňa to pôsobí sterilne, chýbajú kontrasty, príliš veľa bielej...


----------



## default

Majnolajno44 said:


> ^^ hmm mat take umyvadlo ako mensi, tak si tam pustam auticka od rana do vecera


mozes pouzit aj ako pisoar v urgentnom pripade :lol:


----------



## Joey_T

^^
^^
^^
1. mám rád strohosť a funkcionalitu. To prvé to spĺňa, ale tie pohovky by museli byť iné, aby boli primerane pohodlné :lol: Bodové osvetlenie by som nad TV nepoužil a hlavné osvetlenie by som si do bytu dal také, aby mi nepripomínalo kancelárske. Je to ale určite pekné a ľahko by sa to upratovalo 

2. ako prechodné bydlisko áno, pre stále bývanie nie.


----------



## zaq-

Majnolajno44 said:


> 1. Paci sa vam to?
> 2. Vedeli by ste v takom niecom byvat?





Toto je specificky styl, ktory som sice zabudol, ako sa nazyva, ale jeden z podobnych domov som nedavno robil.

Ked pojdem okolo, skusim tam zajst a pofotit to.

Co sa tyka toho stylu - kuchynska linka a kompletny nabytok sa skladaju z rovnakych uniformnych boxov, zabudovanych v nabytku. Ty vidis iba navlas rovnake stvorcove dvierka bez kluciek, ktore sa otvaraju stlacenim.

Mimochodom, je to neuveritelne drahe, jeden box, zhruba s rozmermy 600mm/600mm stoji okolo 3 000 euro. :nuts:

A perlicka, ta funkcnost a mini/maximalizacia vyustila do takeho sialeneho konca, ze umyvadlo na kuchynskej linke je asi 800, alebo 900 mm dlhe, ale iba 1cm hlboke.


----------



## R1S0

Aan said:


> tu bateriu si mozes kupit a dat kam chces, ked nemas vkus tvoj problem,



niekto sa nam urazil co :lol:
hranata bateria si pyta hranate umyvadlo,ale hlavne,ze ja nemam vkus..... 
ja som to neznevazoval,len konstatoval....


----------



## PaulRivers

ja som o tiez o tychto fejkoch nepocul nic dobre.


----------



## Aan

zuzana said:


> Mali sme kuchynsku bateriu, ktora sa tvarila ako chromova, ked sme ju po dvoch mesiacoch reklamovali, chlapik nam povedal, ze co sa divime, ze je to cinsky plast. zalezi aj na vnutornom zariadeni - tie lacnejsie ho maju plastove, drahsie keramicke. neviem to zial presne popisat.
> to cistenie, ked je to opatrene antiadheznym a antibakterialnym povrchom, nie je to az tak narocne.


u vacsiny tych baterii pisu ze su vnutri keramicke rozvody/ventily...



R1S0 said:


> niekto sa nam urazil co :lol:
> hranata bateria si pyta hranate umyvadlo,ale hlavne,ze ja nemam vkus.....
> ja som to neznevazoval,len konstatoval....


navstiv odbornika cez dyslexiu ked tam vidis ze sa hranata bateria hodi na oble umyvadlo:


> tu bateriu si mozes kupit a dat kam chces, ked nemas vkus tvoj problem, ale ked mas nikto ti ju nebrani dat na lacne dobre vyzerajuce umyvadlo a spravit z toho kvalitnu peknu fotku a bude to vyzerat pekne ako v letakoch


----------



## potkanX

rozvody? to je nejaky omyl
klasicke ventily su na principe sedla a do neho zapadajuceho jazdca s tesnenim. keramicke ventily maju dva keramicke diely, vylestene do co najdokonalejsej roviny, ktore su ku sebe tou hladkou stranou prilozene a ta hladkost je taka, ze medzi sebou tesnia. v tych keramickych dieloch su otvory, ktorych vzajomne prekrytie sa ovlada bud pakou, alebo otocnym prvkom.


----------



## R1S0

Aan said:


> navstiv odbornika cez dyslexiu ked tam vidis ze sa hranata bateria hodi na oble umyvadlo:



zase si nepochopil vyznam napisaneho,nebudem sa tu zbytocne hadat....


----------



## Aan

sprchove kuty













































Cely clanok


----------



## marish

^^ nejak extra sa mi teda nepacia... keby som chcel sprchu do modernej kupelne tak asi nieco taketo. 




























 
 

http://www.dornbracht.com/en/index.htm?nav=1004&cid=300


----------



## Aan

aha sorry, nemyslel som si ze tu mame postovat len veci ktore sa nam pacia, ja som postol obycajne/lepsie sprchace a hlavne odkaz na clanok ktory som si o nich dnes cital


----------



## marish

neviem preco sa mi ospravedlnujes, ja som ten tvoj post nijak nenapadol, iba pisem, aky typ sprchy sa mne osobne viac paci. nejaka zbytocne dusna atmosfera je tu poslednu dobu. :cheers1:


----------



## R1S0

marish - tie prve dve su nadherne.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Ale určite nie veľmi úsporné. Malý priemer sprchovej hlavice mi ale občas vadí a niekedy som si sprchu predstavoval ako podobný vodopád.


----------



## zuzana

Joey_T said:


> ^^ Ale určite nie veľmi úsporné. Malý priemer sprchovej hlavice mi ale občas vadí a niekedy som si sprchu predstavoval ako podobný vodopád.


to zalezi na type, podobne sprchy pouzivaju perlator tak, ze to moze kludne zostat na 12l/min, aj ked o uspornosti sa hovori pri 7l/min.
Sanitárna inštalácia
RainSky, prietok pri hydraulickom tlaku 3 bar
Hlavová sprcha 18,8 l /min
Telová sprcha 20,1 l /min
Sprchová opona 20,7 l /min
Celkovo 43 l /min
RainSky, minimálny prietok
Hlavová sprcha 10 l /min
Telová sprcha 15 l /min
Sprchová opona 12 l /min
Celkovo 35 l /min
Hmotnosť 50 kg

Minimálny hydraulický tlak 2 bar
Maximálny hydraulický tlak 4 bar
Maximálna teplota 65° C
RainSky, knajpovacia hadica a ručná sprcha se ovládajú
iba oddelene.
Elektrická inštalácia
Elektrická prípojka 230 V, 50 Hz, 88 Watt
Osvetľovací prostriedky 2 x T5, 39 Watt, farba svetlá 830
Elektronický predradný 2 x 44 Watt
prístroj
Druh krytia IP 65
Značka ochrany TÜV, GS, CE


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Ak sa len objem vody pretekajúci štandardnou hlavicou rozloží na väčšiu plochu, tak samozrejme je to niečo iné. Ale to potom z toho môže byť ľahký letný dáždik a nie sprcha :lol:


----------



## JankoKE

Ale veď o tom to je. Na klasicky tlak mas na jednom z obrazkov predsa klasicky šlaf s hlavicou  . Na ráno paradicka. Jedinu nevyhodu vidim akurat v nastavovani teploty vody, aku ten dazdik bude mat, regulaciu by som dal kdesi inde a teplotu by som videl podla sfarbenia diodiek, ktore by tam mohli byt zabdovane a potom by som kludne pod to vkrocil. Lebo stáť pod tym a pustit vodu, pricom neviem, aka zrovna bude.....no to mi nevonia


----------



## zuzana

JankoKE said:


> Ale veď o tom to je. Na klasicky tlak mas na jednom z obrazkov predsa klasicky šlaf s hlavicou  . Na ráno paradicka. Jedinu nevyhodu vidim akurat v nastavovani teploty vody, aku ten dazdik bude mat, regulaciu by som dal kdesi inde a teplotu by som videl podla sfarbenia diodiek, ktore by tam mohli byt zabdovane a potom by som kludne pod to vkrocil. Lebo stáť pod tym a pustit vodu, pricom neviem, aka zrovna bude.....no to mi nevonia


vsak termostaticke nastavenie...


----------



## marish

JankoKE said:


> Ale veď o tom to je. Na klasicky tlak mas na jednom z obrazkov predsa klasicky šlaf s hlavicou  . Na ráno paradicka. Jedinu nevyhodu vidim akurat v nastavovani teploty vody, aku ten dazdik bude mat, regulaciu by som dal kdesi inde a teplotu by som videl podla sfarbenia diodiek, ktore by tam mohli byt zabdovane a potom by som kludne pod to vkrocil. Lebo stáť pod tym a pustit vodu, pricom neviem, aka zrovna bude.....no to mi nevonia


ak ta od kupy uz iba toto odradza, tak nie je problem si zaobstarat nieco taketo.


----------



## JankoKE

No jo , ale ako to funguje v praxi? Ta voda ide najprv cez nejaky senzor, ten vyhodnoti teplotu a nejaka jednotka na zaklade toho pusta teplu/studenu tak, ako nastavim? 
Beriem tak, ze na vstupe mam teplu/studenu a nieco to potom musi dat do spravneho pomeru, ale aj to nieco musi trvat nie?


----------



## zuzana

JankoKE said:


> No jo , ale ako to funguje v praxi? Ta voda ide najprv cez nejaky senzor, ten vyhodnoti teplotu a nejaka jednotka na zaklade toho pusta teplu/studenu tak, ako nastavim?
> Beriem tak, ze na vstupe mam teplu/studenu a nieco to potom musi dat do spravneho pomeru, ale aj to nieco musi trvat nie?


termostaticka hlavica - skusenost znameho z realu je taka, ze to trva cca 10 sekund, kym sa nastavi voda, zalezi na vzdialenosti od kotla.
mimochodom, predpokladam ze tato horna hlavica sa predava spolu s rucnou sprchou, a na tej nastavis teplotu lahko...


----------



## potkanX

mam termostaticku bateriu doma a normalnu by som uz urcite nechcel do sprchy, a to mam nejaku lacnu z hornbachu, reaguje asi za sekundu ked zacne tect tepla voda


----------



## misko

ad zuzana:
staci spravit nuteny obeh teplej vody (a to bez ohladu na typ baterie) a bude reagovat v priebehu sekundy.


----------



## zuzana

misko said:


> ad zuzana:
> staci spravit nuteny obeh teplej vody (a to bez ohladu na typ baterie) a bude reagovat v priebehu sekundy.


vdaka


----------



## zuzana

*rd*

ahojte, ak si spominate, raz som sem davala jeden rodinny dom. vcera bola jeho kolaudacia. chcem vam ukazat, ako dopadol jeho interier - na nom som sa uz nezucastnila, ale myslim, ze bol realizovany velmi dobre.
http://www.martindanak.com/ projects 002


----------



## PaulRivers

veru, pekny interier. kurnik, ale muselo to stat majland.


----------



## R1S0

na mna velmi tmave,001 je mi viac po chuti.


----------



## marish

hej, aj na mna to prijde dost tmave, ale ak to bola poziadavka klienta, tak je to zvladnute velmi kvalitne.


----------



## mkodaj

zuzana said:


> ahojte, ak si spominate, raz som sem davala jeden rodinny dom. vcera bola jeho kolaudacia. chcem vam ukazat, ako dopadol jeho interier - na nom som sa uz nezucastnila, ale myslim, ze bol realizovany velmi dobre.
> http://www.martindanak.com/ projects 002


mne to nejde otvorit  a to som ti skuasal uz na viacerych pocitacoch


----------



## default

mne tiez nie. ale hlavne ze ma chlapec kulovy web


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ak sa vam nacita cierna obrazovka tak treba scrollnut uplne hore. Potom na lavej strane hore su take do polovice odrezane slova, to prve je asi projects, tak na to klik. User friendly to vys..


----------



## marish

mne to vo firefoxe vpohode slape, treba mat adobe flash player. tiez ale tieto flashove stranky nemam velmi v oblube...


----------



## default

mne to nejde ani s flash playerom ani s flash pluginom aktualnym ani vo firefoxe ani v IE. vsetky ostatne flashe na svete mi idu


----------



## LeMoN-SK

default said:


> mne to nejde ani s flash playerom ani s flash pluginom aktualnym ani vo firefoxe ani v IE. vsetky ostatne flashe na svete mi idu


Podobne... Ani v Google Chrome mi to nešľape... Čisto čierna obrazovka, nemožné scrollovať ani kliknúť nikde...


----------



## kaxno

LeMoN-SK said:


> Podobne... Ani v Google Chrome mi to nešľape... Čisto čierna obrazovka, nemožné scrollovať ani kliknúť nikde...


Mne to najskor otvorilo v okne, ked som "maximalizoval" na fullscreen, zjavilo sa zrazu menu (sice sedou, slaboviditelnou farbou, ale zjavilo). Kazdopadne z hladiska "usability" otrasna stranka, ale fotky pekne (majitelka mala evidentne mrteee penazi)


----------



## mkodaj

kaxno said:


> Mne to najskor otvorilo v okne, ked som "maximalizoval" na fullscreen, zjavilo sa zrazu menu (sice sedou, slaboviditelnou farbou, ale zjavilo). Kazdopadne z hladiska "usability" otrasna stranka, ale fotky pekne (majitelka mala evidentne mrteee penazi)


dakujem, pomohlo 

Vedel by som si predstavit take byvanie


----------



## zuzana

marish said:


> hej, aj na mna to prijde dost tmave, ale ak to bola poziadavka klienta, tak je to zvladnute velmi kvalitne.


dnes som sa bola pozriet "na mieste cinu" fotky tmavost znacne skresluju. napriek velkemu priestoru to prave tymi teplymi farbami a drevom posobi harmonicky a utulne. priestor je doplneny zasklenou stenou v obyvacke, kuchyni a ciastocne rodicovskej spalni, zvysok miestnosti ma klasicke okna, vratane vsetkych kupelni. prijemne potesila nepreplnenost nabytkom, jeho jednoduchost a doraz na detail, napriklad otvaranie dvierok v kniznici klik systemom bez uchytiek. vsade bolo mnozstvo rastlin.
co s atyka farebnosti "detskych izieb" - jeden syn je velky fanusik "army" štýlu - ale v podstate ked ho to prejde, mozu premalovat.
no a milana by potesilo perfektne prevedenie vsetkych keramickych a gresovych obkladov a dlazieb, vratane rucne vyrabaneho reliefu v obyvacke, a co sa mne pacilo, zaujimavo prvok "dazda" v rodicovskej kupelni.
dom ma zopar domyselnych vylepseni, ako je centralny vysavac, vsadepritomne podlahove vykurovanie, klimatizacia a ozvucenie.
oproti povodnemu projektu sa upravilo par veci, napriklad v garazi pribudlo dalsie parkovacie miesto a v rodicovskej kupelni sa naslo miesto aj pre sprchovaci kut posunutim priecky. majitelia si napokon vybrali iny typ bazena, ktory svojim obdlznikovym jednoduchym tvarom lepsie koresponduje s charakterom domu.
okrem tepelneho cerpadla a stropneho chladenia bolo v podstate vsetko realizovane podla povodneho projektu.


----------



## aquila

to bol ten dom zarezany v kopci a sukromnym vytahom z garaze nie ? ako mozno to v realite vyzera inak, ale miestami docela tmave a chaldne .. ale zase miestami velmi pekne ..


----------



## marish

jj na nekalibrovanom monitore sa mozu farby zobrazovat vselijako.


----------



## default

default said:


>


Tak vcera som to objednal. Samozrejme z DX, nebudem hned riskovat Hansamurano :lol:
Dufam ze do mesiaca je to doma.


----------



## aquila

vyzera to dost dobre.. to treba aj s umyvadlom, ale staci len "paku" ?


----------



## default

normalne iba bateriu, ved dieru v umyvadle mas
vsetky hovadinky (hadicky, kruzky, tesnenia, zavity) su uz k tomu


----------



## Aan

dufam ze cakas kvalitu/material zodpovedajucu cene


----------



## ejo

mike256 said:


> Ja len hovorim, ze nemozes tvrdit, ze je to "tmave od svetla" (co inak neviem co znamena), ked si to videl iba na tmavej fotke z kompaktu...mozno si tam bol osobne a videl si to nazivo a zda sa ti to tmave, ale potom neviem, co moze byt svetlejsie, ked napr. v bare Ambers su celosklenene steny cca. 6 metrov vysoke...


tmavé od svetla bolo myslené ako tmavé od toho interierového svetla. také to žlté svetlo to zvykne byt  snáď sa už teraz rozumieme aj s mojím výrazom "tmavé od svetla " :lol::nuts:


----------



## mike256

^^
Rozumeno...


----------



## JankoKE

potkanX said:


> hmmm, doteraz som nikdy nepocul, ze by niekto naozaj u nas dostaval tych 8-10%. kedysi mi jeden architekt spominal 7%. ale aj to bola skor predstava jako skutocnost.
> ale som celkom rad, ze aspon pre niekoho je to prijatelna suma. a ze pre niekoho je to obvykle.


, no prijatelna suma, nemyslel som to tak, ze je to super, ale ze je to vyjadrene takto v percentach ( nevedel som doteraz, ze to tak ide, myslel som, ze sú to nejake pevne sadzby) . To cislo som myslel tak, ze je dobre, ze mi dava aspon nejaku predstavu o cene. Zasa povedzme 70 000 ova rekonstrukcia a z toho 7000 za projekt sa moze zdat vela, ale pokial je uplne so vsetkym, so vsetkymi behackami, povoleniami, vybavovackami, papierovackami, tak sa to da zlúsknuť, 7 percent už je za komplet celkom v pohode si mysím. To je kolo 5000 E, ako pisem, ak to je so vsetkym, co si predstavujem, a ako si to predstavujem, tak je to dobra suma, na takýchto veciach sa šetriť neoplatí, a je to práca odborníka, tak ju treba oceniť.


----------



## altinnovation

kapibara said:


> vsetky pouzite materialy su z tych najkvalitnejsich materialov. Ci uz ide o obklady, dlazby, parkety, koberce, làtky, na mieru robeny nabytok. Niektore veci sa specialne pre tento hotel vyrabali v atelieroch v Portugalsku, v Anglicku.....
> 
> Preco fake?
> Co je pre teba skutocny luxus?


V tom pripade berem svoj koment spat, toto som nevedel. Priznam ze to nieje moj vkus, ale tak isto som si vedomy ze niesom ten pre ktoreho to vyrabaju.


----------



## kapibara

Ked uz sme pri tych hoteloch v troch vlaknach naraz, videli ste uz interiery tohto? 
http://www.designhotel.sk/#/sk/hotel/izby/

alebo tento?
http://www.hotelmamas.sk/galeria.html


----------



## default

default said:


> uvidime, co citam reviews, nemal by to byt plast, tak sa nechame prekvapit
> potom dam vediet


tak uz to preslo cez moskvu, za par dni je to doma
ma to 1,5 kg takze plast to definitivne nebude


----------



## Majnolajno44

*kuchyna na mieru*

nemate niekto tipy na firmy co robia komplet kuchyne na mieru? kvalita prvorada, dobra cena tiez potesi. plus co by ste radili ako podlahu / oblozenie steny okolo linky


----------



## Aan

default said:


> tak uz to preslo cez moskvu, za par dni je to doma
> ma to 1,5 kg takze plast to definitivne nebude


tie hadice mozu robit tu vahu, bateria moze byt kludne lahka, ale som zvedavy, akurat som sa chcel spytat, btw. objednaval si to z DX alebo Light in the Box, kedze tam maju omnoho vacsi vyber baterii, na DX tak 2-3, na LB tak 30<


----------



## default

Objednaval som z DX, uz je to na Slovensku, len mi to hajzli presmerovali na colnicu hno:, tak uvidim ci mi vyrubia nejaku DPH-cku.. dal som si to oznacit ako gift, deklarovana hodnota bude okolo 50 HKD ako DX zvykne ale vraj oni maju svoje tabulky.
Zaujimave je ze mi v ten isty den dosiel na Slovensko balik s telefonom co som objednaval z Focalprice asi 3x drahsi ako ta bateria a ten na colnicu nejde :lol:


----------



## R1S0

tak asi si povedali,ze ked je to take tazke ze tam budu asi zlate tehlicky...


----------



## kapibara

Majnolajno44 said:


> / oblozenie steny okolo linky


sklo Lacobel, alebo tvrdene sklo hrube 6 mm. Sklenarstvo Vajner na Kosickej.


----------



## marish

default said:


> Objednaval som z DX, uz je to na Slovensku, len mi to hajzli presmerovali na colnicu hno:, tak uvidim ci mi vyrubia nejaku DPH-cku.. dal som si to oznacit ako gift, deklarovana hodnota bude okolo 50 HKD ako DX zvykne ale vraj oni maju svoje tabulky.
> Zaujimave je ze mi v ten isty den dosiel na Slovensko balik s telefonom co som objednaval z Focalprice asi 3x drahsi ako ta bateria a ten na colnicu nejde :lol:


tie tazke zasielky asi vsetky otvaraju a gift oznacenie uz vobec do uvahy neberu, ked je to z dx tak si bez problemov vedia zistit cenu.

z ebayu sa gift este da, pretoze nemozu vediet, na com si sa s predavajucim dohodol. mne tak bez colnice presla sd karta za 50€, polarizacny filter za 50€ aj baterka za 30€, ale to boli vsetko dost male baliky.
inak sa vsetko snazim posielat tak, aby to bolo do 22€. kludne si tovar rozdelim aj do troch balikov, vsak ked je shipping free nie je problem.


----------



## default

tak fonik mi dneska dorazil, platil som 130 dolarov, deklarovana hodnota 12 dolarov, oznaceny ako electronics vaha pol kila. tak som zvedavy kedy sa ozvu s tym faucetom z colnice


----------



## R1S0

http://www.archiweb.cz/buildings.php?&action=show&id=2516

celkom podarene


----------



## LeMoN-SK

R1S0 said:


> celkom podarene


^^Podľa mňa slabé slovo, mne sa to veľmi páči... :cheers:


----------



## Aan

velmi pekny a drahy byt, tak nejak ma vyzerat moderne byvanie ale mal by som nejake pripomienky

som sice fanda otvorenych priestorov, ale toto mi pride ako dost velke plytvanie, v tej obyvacke maju obdobny priestor uz pri okne (a ta lampa je bud opticky klam alebo nechapem jej rozmery)









vyhra dizajnu nad ucelnostou (zrkadlo, obzvlast chudata deti ak tam budu na navsteve kedze je evidentne ze ich majitelia nemaju + odraz bodovej ziarivky zo stropu rano pri umyvani potesi na prebratie)









a cosi obdobne aj ked u TV sa ten sklon da pochopit, ale dufam ze maju dobru poistku som zvedavy kolko mesiacov potrva kym tu TV zhodia + sa mi rata jej bezdrotove napajanie a prijem signalu, ked uz chcu byt stylovi maju ju zavesit na strop na ocelove lanka prip. zabudovat do stropu a mozu sledovat poleziacky (prip. pri uspokojovani potrieb si moze zena pozerat telenovelu resp. muz futbal resp. to mozu pouzit ako stylove tlmene osvetlenie lubovolnej farby, ked je evidentne ze ich elektrina netrapi)









navrhar v zivote nesledoval TV, iank si umiestnenie TV na najdebilnejsiu moznu poziciu neviem vysvetlit, sledovat sa neda, jedine ak by spustali dokonale zatemnenie zakazdym + by ma zaujimalo kde strci DivX prehravac a pod. elektroniku ktora sa mu tam na hlbku nevojde









...ak teda nemyslia ze budem mavat rukou dopredu dolava dopredu dolava ked budem chciet prepnut nieco na prehravaci + tie stolicky su max. nepohodlne uz z principu tej konstrukcie nebudu mat dlhu trvacnost a uz vidim ako sa tam pohodlne najedia 4 ludia vedla seba, ten rozmer je pre 3 (skuste drzat pribor s rukami kolko na stol), ale ak je to byt pre azijcov beriem spat









kable od compu su naozaj stylove a ladia so zvyskom interieru, tak ako pri tv v spalni cakam kolko mesiacov potrva nez sa o ne niekto dorazi, za bodove svietidla nad compom sa uzivatel obzvlast podakuje ak ma glare displej este v kombinacii so skvelou sklenou nocnou odrazovou plochou pre ne, proste radost pracovat, bodove svietidla na hlavou, na monitore, na bocnej sklenej stene... to moze navrhnut vazne len hovado co nerobi s compom










vidim hojne pouzivanie bodovych svietidiel/ziariviek, chapem ze takito ludia asi elektrinu neriesia ale aj tak nechapem obsesiu bodovymi svietidlami v dnesnej dobe uspornych ziariviek, nevraviac ze to nici oci, omnoho lepsie by bolo podhladove osvetlenie celeho stropu ci pasov bez priameho svietenia do oci a tie chromovane lampy nad postelou v spalni su tiez riadny gyc, dnes je velmi v mode cokolvek chromovane (dobry priklad aj posl.foto) co na tom ze to ma doma uz aj kazdy cigan v osade, cosi podobne ako pouzivanie striebornej u spotrebnej elektroniky od ktoreho sa konecne uz zacina upustat


----------



## potkanX

chapem, je celkom zavcasu rano, tak zrejme musis mat spatnu naladu.
ta telka v spalni je loewe, ten stojan je loewe. neboj sa, toto nie je take lahke zhodit. pokial clovek nechodi do spalne furt natrieskany jak sjuelin.
za tou telkou v obyvaku JE zatemnenie. prehravac placiek spolu s receiverom a dalsou skatulou je videt na bocnej stene. predpokladam, ze na multimedia data maju centralny system, aspon ja by som to takto riesil. ovladanie sa da riesit centralne cez viacero senzorov.
ano, telka pre okono nie je podla mna dobre riesenie. lenze v takejto dispozicii je druhou moznostou iba cele to uplne otocit, cize okno rozmerov vykladu by si mal za chrbtom sedacky. zrejme pre obyvatelov je dolezite nielen kukat do budky, ale aj mat nieco z vyhladu, za ktory zrejme zaplatili nemale peniaze. ked scu telku, jednym ovladacom spustia makro a zapne sa telka, receiver a zatiahnu sa okna. maju aj telku, aj okno.
stol predpokladam nebude bezne vyuzivany pre osem ludi. mimochodom, najest sa na 60tich cislach sirky ide, dokonca kedysi, este v mojej mladosti patrilo ku slusnemu vychovaniu stolovat s laktami pri tele, a to zasa tak davno nebolo. ale mas pravdu, mizne to a uz moji rovesnici bezne pri stole musia mat priestor jako na otacanie stredne velkej lietadlovej lode. to, ze je to isty prejav buranstva, ani len nevedia.
ty kable od masiny trochu nechapem, stol vypada ze ma nejaky system na ich schovanie. ale zrejme majitel moc casto doma zasa nepracuje, podla mna by v tom pripade mal na stole trochu iny monitor ako henten fotoramik.
bodove svetla mozu byt aj usporne. mozno si, kedze si znalec DX, uz pocul nieco o LED technologii. detto trubicove svietidla mozu byt usporne.
plna ciganska osada chromu... no co dodat. ad jedna somarina, ad dva, az raz taky den nastane, neznamena to este, ze chrom je zlo. mozno pre takych jako ty uz nebude dostatocne kuuuul, ale vyrovnany jedinec ma taketo veci nasalame.


----------



## R1S0

telka v spalni a zrkadlo v kupelke-je to v kridle rodicov,takze deti tam asi pobehovat nebudu.
bodove svietitla (napriklad pri pc)-to sa akoze nedaju vypnut?  to,ze vsetko svieti na fotkach neznamena,ze je to jeden okruh,a ze svietia,ked pracuje na pc.
rozoberas malickosti,ktore su zachytene na fotke,a niektore veci IMHO uplne zbytocne.
jedinu pripomienku by som mal k tv v hale,chcelo by to tam platno a fullHD projektor pri tej cene bytu.

celkovo by sme boli asi stastny,ak by sme nieco take mali.
sice nie uplne moj salok caju,ale urcite nadpriemer a pre mna je to prijemny interier.


----------



## marish

R1S0 said:


> jedinu pripomienku by som mal k tv v hale,chcelo by to tam platno a fullHD projektor pri tej cene bytu.


nad tv je strbina, predpokladam, ze tadial pojde platno dole. projektor sa bud vysuva z toho stvorcoveho poklopu na strope (zda sa mi to nejak nevycentrovane, ale mozno fotka klame) alebo ho nie je na fotke vidiet.

edit: na tej fotke z jedalenskym solom vyzera byt ten poklop ok umiestneny, takze asi iba fotka klamala.


----------



## xaxa2

default said:


> tak fonik mi dneska dorazil, platil som 130 dolarov, deklarovana hodnota 12 dolarov, oznaceny ako electronics vaha pol kila. tak som zvedavy kedy sa ozvu s tym faucetom z colnice


Do hodnoty 150 alebo 200 euro (neviem presne) sa clo ani dph neplati.


----------



## marish

xaxa2 said:


> Do hodnoty 150 alebo 200 euro (neviem presne) sa clo ani dph neplati.


neplati sa clo, dph sa plati uz od 22€.

edit:
Tovar, ktorý je prepustený do colného režimu s oslobodením od cla je oslobodený od dane, ak ide o zásielky, ktorých hodnota nepresahuje 22 EURO.


> - tovar v jednej zásielke do 22 EURO - oslobodenie od cla a DPH
> - tovar v jednej zásielke do 150 EURO - oslobodenie od cla, DPH bude vymeraná
> - tovar v jednej zásielke nad 150 EURO - oslobodenie od cla a DPH sa neuplatňuje, bude vymerané


samozrejme do tej sumy treba zaratat aj postovne. dan je najvacsia polozka (19%), clo podla druhu tovaru okolo 5-10%


----------



## default

Tak mam to uz niekolko dni doma..
Z vyclievacej posty mi to doslo o dva dni ako balik dorazil na Slovensko, nastastie mi nevyrubili ziadny colny dlh ani DPHcku. Ako som spominal, nechal som si to poslat ako gift a deklarovana hodnota bola 40 HKD (ha-ha).
K baterii samotnej, nazivo vyzera fakt dobre, telo je z kovu, tanier zo skla, je to vidiet aj citit. Paka je mam taky vodojem ze chromovany plast, ale nie som si isty. Kazdopadne vyhotovenie je velmi dobre. 
Co je hlavna nevyhoda, ze tato hracicka je dost hlucna za prevadzky, ak to porovnam z bateriou co som tam mal doteraz (nejaka obycajna IdealStandard Vidinia). Tanier (ktory je mimochodom dost velky) by som mozno trochu viac naklonil.
Dokupoval som akurat vodovodne hadicky kedze na dodane nepasoval zavit na ventiloch pod umyvadlom.

Celkom som s tymto experimentom spokojny, nebyt toho vacsieho hluku tak je to mega skvely deal.

EDIT: OMG a dneska cca po tyzdni som prisiel aj na to ako vyriesit ten ramus. Staci nepustit privodne ventily zo steny naplno ale tak na polovicu, prud je rovnaky akurat v baterii nevznika taky tlak ktory sposobuje nadmernu hlucnost.


----------



## marish

tak congrats k dobremu nakupu, na cine/hk/korei sa da vacsinou fajn usetrit a niekedy je jediny rozdiel (medzi originalom a fakeom) nalepene logo na oficialnom vyrobku (vyrobene su v rovnakej fabrike) a cenovy rozdiel moze byt kludne 100%.


----------



## default

Tak ono medzi tymto a originalom su iste rozdiely (original ma inak stylizovanu a dlhsiu paku, sklo je s nejakym povlakom proti usadeninam), ale tie su zanedbatelne. Ale kym hansamurano zozenies za 400 jevro, za toto som platil v prepocte 30 coz je brutalny rozdiel.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Dalsie fotky a cena tu.


----------



## zuzana

http://freshome.com/category/bathroom/


----------



## alien

tiez som davnejsie rozmyslal ci si z dealextremu objednam hentu bateriu, ale vykaslal som sa na to


----------



## Pederaz

Nevie mi niekto, prosim povedat co je toto za typ strechy?


----------



## default

to je takzvana plocha strecha


----------



## marish

^^ trochu smrncnuta pultovou.


----------



## Pederaz

Mal som teda skor namysli z akeho je materialu


----------



## xaxa2

Pederaz said:


> Mal som teda skor namysli z akeho je materialu


Strechy sa nerobia z 1 materialu, ale predpokladam ze vacsina je beton.


----------



## zuzana

dnes mi prislo postou toto (niekedy je facebook aj na nieco dobry  )








GROHE Rainshower® Rainbow Collection - jedina skoda, ze som si nemohla vybrat farbu, ale zas ked je to zadarmo...


----------



## R1S0

neviete kde sa da najst viac foto?

http://www.ce-za-ar.sk/prihlasene_diela_rodinne_domy.html


----------



## Pederaz

S týmto domom som získal ešte v júni 2. miesto v súťaži Rodinný dom s obytným podkrovím 2010


----------



## R1S0

Jozef Sebesta je manik,ked robi pre http://www.franklinazzi.com/dotclear/index.php?yport

alebo... ?


----------



## marish

^^^^ vykonzolovana masterbedroom je v poslednom case dost in. 
ale pekna pracicka. skoda, ze si neomaterialoval aj tie biele steny. ten podorys by nebol vo vacsom rozlisku? aby sa tam dalo nieco precitat... kludne iba link.

^^ tak to snad nie je pravda, lebo inak hanba na deviatu. :lol:


----------



## default

hned sa mi to zdalo nejake pridobre na stredoskolaka


----------



## Amrafel

Pederaz, možno by si o tom mohol informovať porotu  Alebo dať anonymný podnet, keď nechceš byť za žalobabu


----------



## R1S0

preco za zalobabu? je mizerna sanca,ze to robil nejaky student na sps v poprade...bez urazky.avsak toto vyzera z 99 percent na primitivny podvod,a zaroven vidiet rozhlad "odbornej" poroty ...

ked som uvidel ten obrazok v tom screene,vedel som,ze som to uz niekde videl.tak som to par minut v zalozkach hladal,a nasiel... ^^


----------



## Pederaz




----------



## kapibara

Pederaz, gratulujem ti v podstate k prvemu miestu! 
Musis s tym nieco urobit! Nedaj sa!


----------



## Pederaz

Dakujem pekne za pochvalu. Ja som vdacny za to druhe miesto. Dlho som premyslal o tom co ste pisali a bral som do uvahy len dve moznosti bud tsa o tom nezmienim pred nikym alebo o tom informujem len jedineho cloveka, ktory by o tomto mal vediet, pretoze bol oklamany a bol to viac-menej taky organizator tejto sutaze. Nakoniec som sa rozhodol ze mu poslem e-mailom tento link. Ostatne je na nom.


----------



## Pederaz

Ahojte mal by som zaujem podat si prihlasku na architekturu na STU. Zaujímalo by ma par veci ohladom studia. Mohli by ste mi prosim napisat e-mail, ti co chodite na tuto skolu alebo ste ju uz absolvovali ?
moj e-mail je [email protected]
Diky


----------



## zuzana

Creative said:


> tie dva roky som myslel ako skončenie vypršaním lehoty ale osobne si myslím že požiadať o zrušenie buracieho povolenia možeš aj ty ako vlastník objektu kedykoľvek.
> ale to je jedno, podstatné je to že naozaj ľudia si pred kúpou nezistia doležité veci a neskor na to doplatia


jop presne tak. nie kazdy je podozrievavy a nie kazdy tusi, kolko problemov mu moze vzniknut.
napriklad: znami kupili byt, ktory bol "rekonstruovany", a nakoniec sa zistilo, ze bol rekonstruovany velmi vtipne - bez hydroizolacie pod kupelnou, bez odvodu vetrania z wc a kupelne, bez odstranenia linolea pod novymi podlahami, podlaha mala v niektorych miestach prevysenie cez 5 cm... a steny "murovaneho jadra" boli riesene stropnymi hurdiskami akym sposobom, ze vazba v piatich radoch bola presne nad sebou a previazanie medzi jednotlivymi stenami bolo v dvoch miestach - pri zemi a cca v 2 metrovej vyske.
takze este dobre, ze sa rozhodli pre novu rekonstrukciu, kym by vytopili susedov a podobne. aj ked sa povodna odhadovana cena kvoli tym podlaham navysila o 30%, kedze sa zistilo, ze stropne panely su vlastne v spade, co vytvaralo tie vyskove rozdiely.
a to ani nespominam mokre mapy pri rohoch plastovych okien.
v tomto pripade bolo dost jednoznacne povedat, ze ovela vyhodnejsie by bolo kupit nezrekonstruovany byt, pretoze takato "rekonstrukcia" iba pridala dalsiu robotu. a to nehovorim o uprave dispozicie, kde zlucili wcko s kupelnou tak, ze museli pomaly preskakovat zachodovu misu, aby sa do kupelne dostali.
ale mam taky dojem, ze toto uz patri do ineho threadu, tak by to mohol qwert asi trosku upratat  (napr. realitna bublina)


----------



## Creative

^^

toto už je veru dosť extrémny prípad


----------



## zuzana

Creative said:


> ^^
> 
> toto už je veru dosť extrémny prípad


jop, ale clovek sa stretne so vselicim


----------



## pt82

*kuchynska linka*

Viete niekto poradit nejake dobre kuchynske študio?
Alebo nejaku značku napr. decodom?
Dakujem za pripadne odpovede


----------



## default

IKEA :laugh::lol:


----------



## potkanX

decodom hlboko neodporucam, sic mam skusenosti iba s tym trencianskym, ale proste nevedia drzat terminy a velky pruser je s odstranovanim chyb. z ikei mam kuchynu ja, ale riesil som to takto najma preto, ze som potreboval zariadovat kuchynu okamzite a nie za 6 tyzdnov. napriek tomu musim povedat ze to zatial funguje. ale ich vyber je hodne obmedzeny samozrejme


----------



## pt82

a napríklad trenab? - tí sú že vraj dobrí lacní kvalitný z Trenčína :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

potkanX said:


> decodom hlboko neodporucam, sic mam skusenosti iba s tym trencianskym, ale proste nevedia drzat terminy a velky pruser je s odstranovanim chyb. z ikei mam kuchynu ja, ale riesil som to takto najma preto, ze som potreboval zariadovat kuchynu okamzite a nie za 6 tyzdnov. napriek tomu musim povedat ze to zatial funguje. ale ich vyber je hodne obmedzeny samozrejme


Ja mam napr. opacnu skusenost, termin dodrzali na den, s kvalitou som maximalne spokojny. Diel co poskodili pri montazi bol na dalsi den opraveny. Aj ked to je asi individualne, predsa len, predajna tazko ovplyvni vyrobu. Kazdopadne, keby idem kupovat Decodom, tak asi do Topolcian, s tymi "architektami" co maju v TN pomoct navrhnut kuchynu moc dobu skusenost fakt nemam ani ja. A este dost zalezi ktora rada od Decodomu.


----------



## aquila

ja tiez mozem odporucit decodom, resp galan ale pezinok (nie galan na ivanskej, tam su lempli, ale v centrale v pezinku, aj ked si clovek trosku zajde mimo BA je super ochotna pani resp bola, neviem ci je )

uplne super dobra robotka od decodomu a aj ti monteri co prisli boli sikovny


----------



## zuzana

pt82 said:


> Viete niekto poradit nejake dobre kuchynske študio?
> Alebo nejaku značku napr. decodom?
> Dakujem za pripadne odpovede


ak chces, dam ti kontakt priamo na cloveka, co robi kuchyne do nasich interierov, a ceny su velmi prijatelne.


----------



## dvernik

Ja mám už dve Decodom kuchyne z Galánu na Ivanskej. Keďže som mal presnú predstavu, čo presne chcem, tak to bolo len nadiktovanie zoznamu dielov v predajni  Termín stihli v oboch prípadoch, pár drobností síce nesedelo (bez problémov vymenené), raz bola zlomená zadná sololitová doska (zrejme pri preprave), takisto reklamácia bez problémov.


----------



## zuzana

dvernik said:


> Ja mám už dve Decodom kuchyne z Galánu na Ivanskej. Keďže som mal presnú predstavu, čo presne chcem, tak to bolo len nadiktovanie zoznamu dielov v predajni  Termín stihli v oboch prípadoch, pár drobností síce nesedelo (bez problémov vymenené), raz bola zlomená zadná sololitová doska (zrejme pri preprave), takisto reklamácia bez problémov.


decodom je celkom fajn, len ked mas velmi specificky priestor - napr. panelovy byt po rekonstrukcii, kde potrebujes vyuzit v podstate kazdy milimeter, nie su az taki flexibilni. resp. v tych akciovych pripadoch, napr. co bola teraz v oktobri, neboli. koho by som urcite neodporucala, je damon - vzdy ked som sa stretla s kuchynou od tejto firmy, bol problem s realizaciou. a to sa prezentuju tym, ze robia kuchyne uplne na mieru - tzn. akykolvek rozmer potrebujes, taky spravia. len keby to boli potom schopni aj montovat...


----------



## dvernik

zuzana said:


> decodom je celkom fajn, len ked mas velmi specificky priestor - napr. panelovy byt po rekonstrukcii, kde potrebujes vyuzit v podstate kazdy milimeter, nie su az taki flexibilni. resp. v tych akciovych pripadoch, napr. co bola teraz v oktobri, neboli. koho by som urcite neodporucala, je damon - vzdy ked som sa stretla s kuchynou od tejto firmy, bol problem s realizaciou. a to sa prezentuju tym, ze robia kuchyne uplne na mieru - tzn. akykolvek rozmer potrebujes, taky spravia. len keby to boli potom schopni aj montovat...


Ja som obe kuchyne menil v panelovom byte po rekonštrukcii, kde som potreboval využiť v podstate každý milimeter :lol:
Druhé bolo naviac rohová linka, našťastie steny pomerne pravouhlé. Montovali sme to sami, takže kvalitu montáže dodávateľa neviem posúdiť. Ale určite by to bolo rýchlejšie, my sme sa s tým hrajkali možno aj mesiac (vo voľnom čase), ale výsledok tomu aj zodpovedá.


----------



## zuzana

dvernik said:


> Ja som obe kuchyne menil v panelovom byte po rekonštrukcii, kde som potreboval využiť v podstate každý milimeter :lol:
> Druhé bolo naviac rohová linka, našťastie steny pomerne pravouhlé. Montovali sme to sami, takže kvalitu montáže dodávateľa neviem posúdiť. Ale určite by to bolo rýchlejšie, my sme sa s tým hrajkali možno aj mesiac (vo voľnom čase), ale výsledok tomu aj zodpovedá.


vzdy je najdolezitejsie, aby bol v prvom rade majitel spokojny. a v podstate je jedno ako sa k tomu dopracuje. kazda komplikacia strpcuje zivot. ale to neplati len o kuchyniach, vsakze


----------



## potkanX

decodom si daval robit moj otec. v kuchyni v starom rodinnom dome, linka bola hodne clenita, bo sla aj okolo komina. namerali, zratali, vyinkasovali, cakalo sa. dlho. asi o dva tyzdne dlhsie jako bol termin. nakoniec dosli a montuvalo sa. na mieste zistili, ze dosku urobili o nejakych 5 cisel kratsiu, celo skriniek spod nej trcalo. tak to nechali tak, ze spravia druhu. cakalo sa a cakalo. sest tyzdnov, urgencie, nadavky, stratene objednavky, vyhovorky a podobne. nakoniec doniesli druhu dosku, ktora zasa nesedela na druhej strane. otec uz zufaly nad tym mavol rukou a dopasovali sa skrinky. celkova robota sedi, ale je to hodne hrube a osobne by som to ohodnotil slovkom slendrian. a to boli drahi jak slak a pritom su to dosky pilinakove. ktore vdaka odflaklym spojom uz zacinaju pucat. vysledok - otyc mal rozdrbanu kuchynu snad stvrt roka, varili na dvojplatynke jako na slobodarke a vysledok je mierne povedane rozporuplny.
z mojho pohladu je to jasne. ich kuchyne su v detailoch dost hrube, aj ked funkcne, kovania pouzivaju jako z uralskej zlievarne. ich pristup je takisto zauralsky, aspon co sa tyka trencina. 
ale maju v sortimente vyborny vstavany smetiak, asi za 10€. ten vrelo odporucam. pokial si ho clovek namontuje sam.


----------



## pt82

Ďakujem za rady, aj tebe Zuzka za kontakt ale asi to vidím na decodom.
Hm zabudovaný koš mi ponúkali značky Blanco výhodne iba za 160€ :lol:


----------



## zuzana

pt82 said:


> Ďakujem za rady, aj tebe Zuzka za kontakt ale asi to vidím na decodom.
> Hm zabudovaný koš mi ponúkali značky Blanco výhodne iba za 160€ :lol:


to radsej kukni na nete na kose, ci uz franke alebo blanco.
blanco
franke


----------



## kaxno

*Rekonstrukcia stareho domu - prosba o radu*

Ahojte, kamarat ma poprosil o pomoc, co sa tyka navrhu optimalnej dispozicie riesenia rekonstrukcie domu.

Dom má cca 50 rokov, pred 25timi sa menila strecha a pred 20timi sa prerábali kúpeľňa, wc, kuchyňa, ... a kúrenie.

Súčasný stav je, že dole je dom obyvany rodicmi (matka) + aktualne dospelym synom, poschodie obyva stara mama, ktora ma problem so zdolavanim pomerne strmych schodov. Riesenie vzniklo obetovanim kuchyne a jej presunutim na miesto byvalej komory (je teda pomerne stiesnena).

Na poschodi je obývačka (izba napravo s malým balkónom), spálňa (naľavo s veľkým balkónom), chodba a prechodová miestnosť alebo ako to nazvať (de facto pokračovanie chodby). Podkrovia sú momentálne neobýva(teľ)né.

Výsledný stav by mal byť taký, že dom bude dvojgeneračný, s tým že mama + stara mama budú dole a dospely syn hore v samostatnej jednotke, s vynimkou kuchyne (tato by vsak podla mna mala mat aspon pripravu).
Poschodie by teda malo byť až na kuchyňu samostatné (rozumej kúpeľňa, wc).

*Riešenie (ako ho zamysla investor): *
Riešením by bolo navrátiť kuchynu na pôvodné miesto (aktualna spalna), ale tým by sa prišlo o jednu (veľkú) spálňu (a nemohli by dole žiť „samostatne“ dve osoby).
Co je problem, že by bola kuchyna dosť „odrezaná“ od obytnej zóny (hala/obývačka). 
Uvažujeme o nasledovnom: rozšíriť kuchyňu o terajšie schodisko (až po WC). Múr s halou by bol do istej miery „otvorený“ (pult). Získala by sa relatívne otvorená kuchyňa, navyše s možnosťou dobudovania zadného vchodu, čo by sa hodilo napr. pri grilovaní na záhrade.
Spôsobí to ale dva ďalšie problémy: dorobenie podlahy a stropu, a presunutie schodiska (na poschodie asi nie je problém, skôr budu problemy s vchodom do pivnice). 
Predpokladám (aj ja, aj investor), že to bude realizovateľné, otázkou je o koľko by to predražilo prestavbu. Lepšie riešenie je teda vitane. 
Ako vhodná nová poloha sa nám javia schody naľavo od WC. Rozšírila by sa aj vstupná hala,ktora je aktualne pomerne stiesnena co sposobuje obcasne problemy trochu problemy. Z bocnej strany by mal byt pristresok na auto (nie garaz).

*Druhé podlažie spraviť komplet obývateľné* (aj podkrovia). Spálňa, obývačka, WC, kúpeľňa, hosťovská. Su obavy o nizky strop. 
Predstava investora je, že min. obývačka by bola potiahnutá až úplne po strechu (t.j. odstrániť na tom mieste povalu), alebo zvýšiť celkovo strop. 
Čo sa týka podkroví, tak v prednom (na obr. hornom) by bola asi spálňa, na tento účel by to bolo použiteľné aj bez zdvihnutia krovu. 
Vzadu bude pravdepodobne potrebne krov zdivhnut (predpoklad je na kupelnu, WC a mozno jednu malu izbu /satnik/. 

Ak by mal ktokolvek nejake navrhy, aj ked ustrelene sem s nimi. Sam sa chystam dat nieco na papier, len neviem kedy sa k tomu dostanem. 

PS: "Investor je moj dorby kamos, len som nevedel ako ho nazvat"  A kedze ma napadlo ze je tu kopec nadejnych architekov, a niekto mozno bude mat nejaky kreativny napad, tak to sem davam. Kazdu spatnu vazbu (aj ked len vo forme komentov) ocenim(e). 

Eeste jeden detail: Je to cast dvojdomu, ale to by malo byt poznat aj z nakresov. 

Podorys pivnice









Podorys prizemia:









Podorys 1. poschodia:









Priecny rez:


----------



## zuzana

individualne izby vzdy pre jednu osobu a predpoklad sprchovacieho kuta v kupelni, plus rozsirenie povodneho kuchynskeho okna na klasicke. po konzultacii so statikom rozsirenie vstupneho otvoru do obyvacej izby v nosnej stene na ziskanie vacsieho kontaktu. v buducnosti potencial spojenia dvoch izieb do jednej pre vytvorenie napr. hostovskej izby ci pracovne v pripade vyuzitia oboch poschodi jednou rodinou.









prehodenie spalne a obyvacej izby, vstup priamo do obyvacej izby rozsirenej az k obvodovej stene - moznosti napr. stresnych okien. predpoklad plnohodnotnej kupelne a v jej blizkosti kuchynskeho kuta. pri zdvihnuti strechy mozne vyuzitie dalsich priestorov.








kritika vitana


----------



## R1S0

ak to maju byt dve samostane bytove jednotky,tahal by som schodisko hore exterierom v navaznosti na to vonkajsie schodisko dole,zalomenie na rohu a vyustenie hore ako je nevyuzivanie podkrovie na juhu.

dole by som zlucil schody a kuchynu do velkej kupelne,spojil kupelnu a spalnu do jednej spalne(pre dvoch ako pises v zadani,ide o par?) a z detskej urobil kychynu s jedalnou.

bez presneho vykresu sa tazko navrhuje,rozmery od oka....

Priz.
kuchyna jedalen oddelena posuvnou stenou,spojene jedalne-kuchyne-obyvacky len ked sa vela nevari.
cervene ciarky su alternativne vstupy do kopelne dole,bud z izby alebo z chodby.









Posch. s bytom
tu som zabudol dat dvere z vstupu dolava a zmazat tie sachty vpravo... :nuts:








Posch. podla poziadaviek


----------



## zuzana

tvoje riesenie pocita so zdvihnutim strechy. exterierove schodisko je dost nevyhodne v zime kvoli udrzbe a bezpecnosti. a na prizemi ma byvat matka + stara matka - cize potreba dvoch izieb. ale som zvedava, co na to ostatni. neber to ako moju jesitnost


----------



## R1S0

ja som si nevsimol,ze dole maju byvat starka+mama,a ty,ze so zdvihnutik (casti) krovu sa rata tak ci tak.
a ked uz bude dvihat cast,tak preco nedvihnut vsetko a ziskat o level lepsiu vyuzitelnost...? 
exterierove schodisko nezabera vnutorny priestor,nevyrusuje dolne osadenstvo,a udrzba sa da lahko osetrit oplastenim priehladnim polykarbonatom a podobne... 

vsetko ma pre a proti...


----------



## zuzana

R1S0 said:


> ja som si nevsimol,ze dole maju byvat starka+mama,a ty,ze so zdvihnutik (casti) krovu sa rata tak ci tak.
> a ked uz bude dvihat cast,tak preco nedvihnut vsetko a ziskat o level lepsiu vyuzitelnost...?
> exterierove schodisko nezabera vnutorny priestor,nevyrusuje dolne osadenstvo,a udrzba sa da lahko osetrit oplastenim priehladnim polykarbonatom a podobne...
> 
> vsetko ma pre a proti...


jop, vsetko ma svoje pre a proti, ale ked uz exterierove schodisko, ustila by som ho do stitovej steny - aby som ziskala podchodnu vysku a nemusela az tak velmi dvihat strechu - pre dvere potrebujes 2100, izbe staci posun na vnutornu vysku pri obvodovej stene ovela menej.


----------



## R1S0

samozrejme,kludne moze ustit na ten balkon na zapade a z neho zakrytim urobit vstupnu "halu"


----------



## JankoKE

Pozerám, že je tu pár architektov. Budeme stáť pred podobným problémom, reko baráku z 50tych rokov. Otázka stojí, koľko asi peňazí si treba nachystať na projekt a čo to celé obnáša? Nejakú predstavu o rekonštrukcii mám, ale myslím, že po diskussi s architektom a jeho práci by boli moje predstavy takmer dokonale uspokojivé. Dá sa vôbec nejaká predbežná cena odhadnúť? Od čoho sa odvíja a tak? Skrátka, chcel by som dať predstavu na papier.


----------



## zuzana

JankoKE said:


> Pozerám, že je tu pár architektov. Budeme stáť pred podobným problémom, reko baráku z 50tych rokov. Otázka stojí, koľko asi peňazí si treba nachystať na projekt a čo to celé obnáša? Nejakú predstavu o rekonštrukcii mám, ale myslím, že po diskussi s architektom a jeho práci by boli moje predstavy takmer dokonale uspokojivé. Dá sa vôbec nejaká predbežná cena odhadnúť? Od čoho sa odvíja a tak? Skrátka, chcel by som dať predstavu na papier.


zalezi od miery zasahu, ale najdolezitejsie je komunikovat so statikom - ten ti najviac vymedzi priestor pre moznosti. a zaroven od zasahu zavisi aj cena - ine je, ked komplet menis dispoziciu, ked dvihas strechu... tabulkovo sa cena pocita podla m2 / m3 objektu.
ale, nie je problem spravit ti cenovu ponuku, ak posles podklady - to ti dokaze spravit ktorykolvek architekt. a je nas tu hodne, priznanych, aj nepriznanych


----------



## kapibara

Existuje lepsi sposob protihlukovej izolacie interieru bytu (ktory je na velmi hlucnej ulici ) ,
ako sadrokarton so sklenenou vatou? 
Dakujem.


----------



## zuzana

kapibara said:


> Existuje lepsi sposob protihlukovej izolacie interieru bytu (ktory je na velmi hlucnej ulici ) ,
> ako sadrokarton so sklenenou vatou?
> Dakujem.


je toho viac, ale v principe takmer vsetko funguje rovnako.
http://www.stavebnictvi3000.cz/obory/zvukova-izolace/1/
http://www.zateplit.sk/zateplenie/zvukova-izolacia


----------



## kapibara

zuzana said:


> je toho viac, ale v principe takmer vsetko funguje rovnako.


hm. No ved to! 
Podla toho co som zistila, najlepsi vykon dosahuje sadrokartonova doska podlepena sklenenou vatou , 15 cm hrubka ( :doh: ), ktora zarucuje 38 dB utlm. 

Preto hladam "zazracny recept" , t.j. co najvyssi vykon pri najmensej hrubke dosky. Existuje vobec nieco take? ( nejaka novinka, ktoru poznaju len profesionali :lol: )


----------



## zuzana

*rekonstrukcia*

tu je rekonstrukcia spominana v united colors of panelak.
pred:
_kupelna + wc_
























_kuchyna_

























a takto to vsetko spadlo a zacalo sa nanovo:









PO:
_wc_








_kupelna_
















_kuchyna + chodba_


----------



## potkanX

mozes mi vysvetlit, co ta vedie ku pouzivaniu hentakeho digestora? v rezime recykler?


----------



## zuzana

potkanX said:


> mozes mi vysvetlit, co ta vedie ku pouzivaniu hentakeho digestora? v rezime recykler?


ze tam nikdy nebol spraveny prieraz do komina, a ze je tam hned vedla okno. ani mne sa to nepozdavalo. 
byt kupili "zrekonstruovany" tak, ze napriklad pod kupelnou nebola hydroizolacia, odvetranie kupelne bolo systemom vetrak priamo do sachty - proste len namontovane na stenu, pod laminom v izbach bolo linoleum a podlahy na chodbe a v kuchyni mali na niektorych miestach prevysenia aj 5 cm.
bezne naozaj nenavrhujem takyto digestor.
takto vyzerala stupacka. komin bol obaleny azbestom.


----------



## Sukino

Paci sa mi ten vzor v kupelni, ale vyzera to, ako v hoteli


----------



## potkanX

neslo mi primarne o recykler, ale o hentaky typ digestoru. ano, vypadaju pjekne, ale ak by som ich niekde pouzil, tak do kuchyne co ma 30m+, a nie do kamrliku, kde je bitka o kazdy centimeter. proste v takomto priestore mi to prijde jako cista snobarna.


----------



## zuzana

potkanX said:


> neslo mi primarne o recykler, ale o hentaky typ digestoru. ano, vypadaju pjekne, ale ak by som ich niekde pouzil, tak do kuchyne co ma 30m+, a nie do kamrliku, kde je bitka o kazdy centimeter. proste v takomto priestore mi to prijde jako cista snobarna.


dizajn digestora si vyberali klienti sami. kedze on ma takmer dva metre, chcel nieco, o co si nebude trieskat hlavu. povodne mali vybraty este drahsi, ale vzhladom na ich moznosti som im nasla tento.


----------



## zuzana

Sukino said:


> Paci sa mi ten vzor v kupelni, ale vyzera to, ako v hoteli


aj kupelna v byte moze posobit hotelovo  v tomto pripade by bola vana skor na ukor pohodlia. sprchovaci kut ma rozmer 140x80 cm.


----------



## Wizzard

Neviete niekto, kde by som mohol zohnať takýto sušiak do kúpeľne? http://www.ikea.com/sk/sk/catalog/products/40176078

Potreboval by som ale väčší, s dĺžkou 160 cm. Nikde to nemajú.


----------



## poltan

celkom vkusna rekonstrukcia .... mam len dve otazky ... do kuchyne sa preco nedaly kachlicky .... a do dresu sa ako dostane voda? ... dakujem


----------



## marish

poltan said:


> ... a do dresu sa ako dostane voda? ... dakujem


sprcha ma mrte dlhu teleskopicku hadicu!

... alebo kuchynska bateria este nie je namontovana.


----------



## zuzana

poltan said:


> celkom vkusna rekonstrukcia .... mam len dve otazky ... do kuchyne sa preco nedaly kachlicky .... a do dresu sa ako dostane voda? ... dakujem


fotky z kuchyne su v stave montaze


----------



## pt82

byt v tatracity za 360 tisíc, kupeľna ma neuveritelné 4 metre :lol:


----------



## johnnyy

vsak pre kazdeho obyvatela jeden meter..


----------



## zuzana

ale v tomto pripade sa to este da upravit, ten manhattan s pidi kuchynou je horsi pripad.


----------



## marish

je hulvatstvo toto navrhnut pre styroch ludi a pritom nechat hlavnej spalni satnik. tiez je fakt na zaplakanie, ze developer nieco naprojektuje, postavi a potom to este zakaznik musi prerabat, aby bol byt obyvatelny. a samozrejme si za taku prerabku este pekne zaplatit. to ako keby som si kupil auto s pedalmi u spolujazdca, a ak ich chcem mat premontovane, tak nech si doplatim.


----------



## marish

^^ a vlastne netreba ani satnik zmensovat... ten je tu rovnako velky a kupelna sa zvacsila o polovicu. :doh:


----------



## zuzana

ja by som este posunula dvere do obyvacky, aby dvere do spalne boli z chodby, inac som to takto nejak myslela.skor mi vadi obyvacka na sever.


----------



## kaxno

zuzana said:


> ale v tomto pripade sa to este da upravit, ten manhattan s pidi kuchynou je horsi pripad.


Neda, kupelna je vlozena v jadre zo ZB, kde su vsetky priecky nosne. Kamoska chcela tento konkretny byt kupit, ale pre debilnost dispozicie kupelne sa rozhodla to nechat tak.


----------



## zuzana

kaxno said:


> Neda, kupelna je vlozena v jadre zo ZB, kde su vsetky priecky nosne. Kamoska chcela tento konkretny byt kupit, ale pre debilnost dispozicie kupelne sa rozhodla to nechat tak.


tak potom je to fakt na dve veci. vdaka za info.


----------



## zaq-

kaxno said:


> Neda, kupelna je vlozena v jadre zo ZB, kde su vsetky priecky nosne. Kamoska chcela tento konkretny byt kupit, ale pre debilnost dispozicie kupelne sa rozhodla to nechat tak.



:nuts:
Tvoja kamoska chcela vyvalit 360 000 euro za 3 bedroom byt v Bratislave???
Ak je to pravda, potrebujem studenu sprchu.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> :nuts:
> Tvoja kamoska chcela vyvalit 360 000 euro za 3 bedroom byt v Bratislave???
> Ak je to pravda, potrebujem studenu sprchu.


takmer vzdy je cena nizsia - ludia najma pri velkych bytoch zjednavaju. okrem toho, najdi mi v dubline 3 bedroom apartement - nie holobyt, novostavba, kde ma kazda spalna nad 17 m2 a celkova vymera nad 120 m2 za povedzme 250 tis. eur. v objekte s krytym parkovacim miestom a pivnicou. vytah nespominam, lebo ak je to objekt do 4 nadzemnych podlazi, nemusi ho mat.
v zipave (stupava) su holobyty 4 izbak za 195 tis. eur. a uz ma najmensia izba 13,5 m2, pricom byt ma vnutornu plochu 131 m2 a dva satniky.
velky byt sa kupit da, otazkou je dobra dispozicia. a kedze velke byty sa nepredavaju tak dobre ako tie male, clovek ma cas si trochu vyberat. velky vyznam maju aj mesacne naklady.


----------



## zaq-

:nuts:

Do takych podrobnosti, ako je velkost izieb sa mi nechce ist, nemam na to cas, ale tu mas aspon to najrychlejsie vyhladanie.

Len by som este dodal, ze uplne vo vsetkych bytovych projektoch je parkovacie miesto zadarmo, kuchyna je plne zariadena a vybavena, satniky su samozrejmostou a mnozstvo tychto projektov je aj kompletne zariadene - staci sa ti nastahovat.
Vlastne, pojem holobyt v Dubline ani neexistuje. 

Ty si vsak naozaj myslis, ze porovnavanie *Dublinu* s *Bratislavou* je adekvatne???

Ved Bratislava je len chudobna zaostala vychodoeuropska diera!
Nieze by Dublin nebola taktiez diera, v porovnani so svetom, ale stale, porovnavat ho s Bratislavou???


----------



## zaq-

Zabudol som dodat - chcela si po mne byty, ked v Dubline su prevazne domy.
A za tu cenu ti najdem domov kolko len chces.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Zabudol som dodat - chcela si po mne byty, ked v Dubline su prevazne domy.
> A za tu cenu ti najdem domov kolko len chces.


lenze ja chcem novostavbu. a napriklad http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?id=559824&fr=default (to je najdrahsi) tu ma 3 bedroom apartment iba 78 m2... to znamena cca 3000 eur za m2. takze cena je porovnatelna, ak nie vyssia ako v bratislave. teda ano, ide to porovnat.
slovenske normy definuju, ze izba ma mat minimalne 8 m2 pre jednu osobu, pre dve 12 m2. kolko z tychto bytov to podla teba dokaze splnit? a kolko ma moznost kryteho parkovania (myslene garaz, alebo podzemne parkovanie) ? strasne by ma zaujimali podorysy tych bytov. este podotykam, ze mramorova kupelna ma v pripade tak maleho bytu velmi nezujima. skor ma zaujima, ci je samostatne wc, alebo je len vb kupelni a teda ak je len v kupelni, ci su tam aspon dve kupelne... to v tych inzeratoch akosi nie je.
http://www.daft.ie/searchnew_development.daft?id=13155 toto je zaujimave, ale to uz je zas Dublin 13, 10 km vzdusnou ciarou od centra mesta. ale zase spalne posobia podla fotiek priestranne, aj ked to uz nie je 3 bed, ale len 2 bed + study, a 90 m2 - nas trojizbovy byt ma 90 m2.
ano porovnavam dublin s bratislavou, pretoze obe mesta su sice hlavne, ale potykaju sa s podobnymi problemami.
ty neustale porovnavas dublin s bratislavou, preco nemozem ja zo svojho pohladu?


----------



## zaq-

V tom mojom linku boli vsetko novostavby.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> :nuts:
> Tvoja kamoska chcela vyvalit 360 000 euro za 3 bedroom byt v Bratislave???
> Ak je to pravda, potrebujem studenu sprchu.


Nie, nechcela ... cennikova cena je jedna vec, predajna je druha. Realne by bola cena toho bytu niekde na hranici 260 000 €. Jej kriteria boli jasne, novostavba bytu, v blizkosti centra (este kym bol otvoreny stary most), s dobru obcianskou vybavenostou v okoli. Zvazovali este Viktoriu na Kosickej, napokon skoncili v starsom rodinnom dome v sirsom centre BA, ktory sa im podarilo vyhodne kupit a idu ho prerabat.


----------



## zaq-

Prave mi doslo emailom od architekta.
Vonkajsia fasada, ktoru som dokoncil predvcerom:


----------



## zaq-

Ospravedlnujem sa inac za ten moj prvy post, ale ja uz, posledny tyzden, prestavam rozoznavat, kde je realita a co je iba vysnivana fantazia.

Najskor mi zavolal moj byvaly zamestnanec, ktory je na Slovensku.
Ked mi povedal ceny za pokladku obkladu, ktory ja povazujem za vsednu zalezitost a on mi tvrdil, ze na SLovensku to nikto neovlada - preto ta cena,
musel som sa chytit zabradlia.

Potom mi vola moj dalsi byvaly zamestnanec, ktory je v Irsku a prisiel z dovolenky zo SLovenska.
Hoci je z Vychodu, kde prace nie je a kde je sialena nezamestnanost, ceny za pokladku mramoru a kamena su tam drahsie, ako v Dubline.

Dalej si precitam na Trende clanok od P.Kremskeho, kolko beru v Bratislave zivnostnci za pokladku primitivnych obrubnikov,
aby som nakoniec skoncil na tejto stranke pri posteliach z 1500 euro.

Z toho, co citam, je Slovensko krajinou milionarov, kde by som ja - obkladac, dokazal zarobit viac penazi, ako zaraba v Irsku prezident banky.

Neviem, proste,
Naozaj neviem, kde konci skutocnost a kde zacinaju nezmyselne reci.
Mozno mam len paranoju a naozaj zijem vo svojom vysnivanom svete fantazie. :nuts:


----------



## kaxno

Milan, v posteli clovek stravi v priemere 1/3 svojho zivota.
Kvalitny ortopedicky matrac, na jednolozko stoji v pohode 500 eur, na dvojlozko je to dvojnasobok. Ak si clovek priplaca za atyp (dlhsi, sirsi), tak cena narasta.

A dat 500 euro za kvalitny ram postele aj s rostami podla mna nie je az tak moc. Nie som milionar, ale do kvalitnej postele vrazim proste viac.


----------



## zaq-

Kaxno, je _hodnota za peniaze_ - _value for money_.

Tie ceny, ktore tu spominas - su pre mna stale z rise fantazie.

Je to normalne, aby prerabka takej istej kupelne, z takeho isteho materialu, stala v Londyne polovicu, oproti Bratislave?
Alebo, co mi povedala Kapibara, kolko od nej chceli za nadstandard kupelky - aby za tuto cenu existovali Anglicania a Iri, ktori dokazu nielenze prerobit kupelnu, ale zaroven kompletne zrekonstruovat byt?


----------



## zaq-

Bud zosalel svet, alebo som zosalel ja.


----------



## Chunkylover

zaq- said:


> Za tu cenu som ti totiz taktiez schopny najst irskeho stolara, ktory si kupi letenku, zajde do Bratislavy, prenajme si tam priestory, spravi ti na zelanie akukolvek postel z akehokolvek materialu, hlboko sa ti pokloni, podakuje a este bude svojim detom do konca zivota rozpravat o milionarke z Bratislavy.


Nech sa paci, budem rad. Takze 1 500 EUR za dvojpostel z masivneho dreva, odtien dub prirodny, k tomu 2x rost a 2x dobry antialergicky madrac.

A ked uz poznas stolarov, poznas aj dobrych elektrikarov, ktori by mi kompletne vymenili elektrinu v byte (3-izbovy panelak, bude treba vela vrtat do stien a tak. A kolko by to stalo)? Ak budu lacnejsi ako nasi, berem ich.

Viem, ze 1 500 EUR je vela, ale nemam auto a ani nechcem. Radsej chodim lacnejsou a ekologickejsiou MHD. 10 rokov som nebol na dovolenke, nechodim do restauracii, a velmi mi to nechyba. Co usetrim mozem dat do bytu a jeho vybavenia, co je moja priorita. Pekny byt na rozdiel od lepsieho auta uvidi podstatne menej ludi, ale ja budem spokojny.


----------



## zaq-

Chunkylover said:


> Nech sa paci, budem rad. Takze 1 500 EUR za dvojpostel z masivneho dreva, odtien dub prirodny, k tomu 2x rost a 2x dobry antialergicky madrac.


Myslel som to metaforicky.
Ale normalne sa zajtra popytam. 
Skus sa vsak pozriet vo Rakusku.
Tie ceny na SLovensku nie su normalne.
Som si isty, ze za hranicou, zozenies to iste za polovicu.





> A ked uz poznas stolarov, poznas aj dobrych elektrikarov, ktori by mi kompletne vymenili elektrinu v byte (3-izbovy panelak, bude treba vela vrtat do stien a tak. A kolko by to stalo)? Ak budu lacnejsi ako nasi, berem ich.


Elektrikari su problem, uz len kvoli rozdielym normam.
Ak vsak chces stierkara, verim tomu, ze irsky by bol ochotny prist a spravit to lacnejsie a kvalitnejsie.





> Viem, ze 1 500 EUR je vela, ale nemam auto a ani nechcem. Radsej chodim lacnejsou a ekologickejsiou MHD. 10 rokov som nebol na dovolenke, nechodim do restauracii, a velmi mi to nechyba. Co usetrim mozem dat do bytu a jeho vybavenia, co je moja priorita. Pekny byt na rozdiel od lepsieho auta uvidi podstatne menej ludi, ale ja budem spokojny.


Suhlasim.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Bud zosalel svet, alebo som zosalel ja.


je ťa škodaa v tom írsku


----------



## zaq-

:yes:

Musim sa konecne vratit na SLovensko a zacat svoj podnikatelsky zivot tam.

Otvorit si zivnost, kupit Q7, zavesit iphone na krk, obliect sa do obleku, zamestnat lacnu otrocku silu, uctovat dvojnasobne ceny, oproti mojim dnesnym - chudobnym irskym.
Namiesto normalnej komunikacie zacnem jacat po ostatnych a prekrikovat sa, kto ma pravdu,
chybu si nepriznam za ziadnu cenu a vzdy najdem niekoho, kto za vsetko moze,
v Bratislave budem pohrdat CP-ckarmi,
v Namestove sa budem zvrchu pozerat na dedincanov,
so znamymi sa vylucne budem rozpravat o peniazoch a o ostatnych znamych, ktori tam momentalne nesedia,
jemne naznacim, ze vozim diamanty a zarabam miliony,
budem zavidiet neustale ostatnym a hnat sa za tym, co maju, aby som sa zaroven vysmieval ostatnym, ktori maju menej ako ja a oznacoval ich za zavistlivcov,
obdivovat budem tych, ktori su ,,za vodou'', kde sa dostali ,,svojou sikovnostou'',
budem nadavat na vladu, ze kradne a kradnut budem sam,
ludom budem vykat a oficialnych zlodejov budem oslovovat ponizenym ,,pan'',
budem nadavat na Poliakov, ake lacne a nekvalitne vyrobky vyrabaju a zaroven tam budem chodit pravidelne nakupovat ovela lacnejsie a kvalitnejsie,
ked si kupim slovensku salamu a parky, nasledujuce dva dni stravim v krcoch,
budem obdivovat mrakodrapy v BA a 5-hviezdickove hotely v Tatrach - aj ked su prazdne
vecer sa budem prechdzat pustymi ulicami a marne budem hladat ludi,
aby som si stale o sebe myslel, ze ja som ten najmudrejsi, najlepsi, najviac toho viem a vsetci ostatni su len hlupi sedlaci, chudaci, manualne pracujuci komunisti a socialisti, na nizsej spolocenskej urovni.

Uz sa normalne neviem dockat. :cheers:


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Preco?
> Tak by som robil keramicke obkladacky z Baumaxu.
> 
> Tu ale nejde o to, aka je to postel, alebo z coho ta postel je, ale ta cena!!!
> 
> Tvoje provnanie s autom neobstoji.
> 
> Tu mas prve dva linky z Googlu, o posteliach a ich cenach v Dubline:
> 
> V tom prvom, okrem klasickych double posteli od 100euro, ktore aj tak nikdy nevrzgaju,
> tie absolutne najdrahsie postele su tu a to v cenach od 994-1599 euro.
> Za tu cenu uz mas najluxusnejsie postele z koze, zo zabudovanym systemom na 32-palcove televizie.
> 
> 
> V druhom linku je tych posteli este viac, mozno stovky.
> Skusil som v nom najst tu absolutne najdrahsiu.
> 
> Nasiel som  tuto mahagonovu postel za 995 euro,
> tuto dubovu za 845 euro,
> popripade tuto z tropickej cinskej ceresne, za 780 euro.
> 
> Co sa tyka tych klasickych irskych posteli, medzi nimi som nasiel najdrahsiu tuto megabombu, za 1885 euro - rucne robenu a dokoncA aj rucne situ,
> s 1600 individualnymi strunami, talianskym kasmirom a irskou pravou ovcou vlnou.
> 
> Ked mi teda poviete o posteliach za 1500 euro, necuduj sa, ze mne prechadza mraz po chrbte.
> Za tu cenu som ti totiz taktiez schopny najst irskeho stolara, ktory si kupi letenku, zajde do Bratislavy, prenajme si tam priestory, spravi ti na zelanie akukolvek postel z akehokolvek materialu, hlboko sa ti pokloni, podakuje a este bude svojim detom do konca zivota rozpravat o milionarke z Bratislavy.


dobre, ja len konstatujem, ze double bed ma rozmer 135x200 cm a king size 160x200 cm. takze ked napriklad pri http://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/to...s036:-7?browseToken=/b/101924/s/bestsellers,0 tuknem king size, pridam kvalitny matrac, zrazu je to 1664 eur. a to sa tam este neriesi rost, lebo je pravdepodobne s plnym dnom, co je najnezdravsia verzia. v podstate co si poslal, su u nas vlastne valandy a tie najdes aj od 80 eur za single bed... a vacsina z nich je uzsia ako 180 cm - tie super "drahe" su s matracmi 160 cm sirokymi. to znamena, ze keby si chcel vacsiu, zase si len priplatis.
my sme si kupili toto http://www.demko.sk/index.php/ponuka/postel.


----------



## zaq-

zuzana said:


> dobre, ja len konstatujem, ze double bed ma rozmer 160x200 cm a king size 180x200 cm. takze ked napriklad pri http://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/to...s036:-7?browseToken=/b/101924/s/bestsellers,0 tuknem king size, pridam kvalitny matrac, zrazu je to 1664 eur.


Ano.
Takze najkvalitnejsia postel, potiahnuta pravou kozou, so zabudovanym vysuvacim systemom na 32-palcovu obrazovku, s najkvalitnejsim matracom, v krajine niekolkonasobne bohatsej, so 4-nasobne vyssimi mzdami, stoji 1664 euro.




> na tej web stranke a to sa tam este neriesi rost, lebo je pravdepodobne s plnym dnom, co je najnezdravsia verzia. v podstate co si poslal, su u nas vlastne valandy a tie najdes aj od 80 eur za single bed... a vacsina z nich je uzsia ako 180 cm.


O akych valandach to hovoris? :nuts:


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Ano.
> Takze najkvalitnejsia postel, potiahnuta pravou kozou, so zabudovanym vysuvacim systemom na 32-palcovu obrazovku, s najkvalitnejsim matracom, v krajine niekolkonasobne bohatsej, so 4-nasobne vyssimi mzdami, stoji 1664 euro.
> ano ale v rozmere 160x200 cm, pricom u nas je standard 180x200.
> 
> 
> O akych valandach to hovoris? :nuts:


valanda je to, kde mas plne dno - napriklad drevotrieskove dosky a na tom polozeny matrac, vacsinou pruzinovy. rostove postele su take, ktore sa skladaju z dvoch zloziek - rostu, ktory zabezpecuje pruzenie a matraca, ktory zabezpecuje pohodlie. v podstate pri prvej verzii musis menit cely matrac, pri druhej menis len matrac. len tak pre porovnanie http://www.ikea.com/sk/sk/catalog/categories/departments/bedroom/10609/
dalsia vec je, ze si mozes kupit kvalitny ram postele a donho kupit rost a matrac z ikey, a to ti tiez znizi cenu.


----------



## zaq-

Tu budu zrejme jedny z pricin toho dnesneho slovenskeho stavu.

Pokial sa remeslo stalo opovrhovaniahodnou cinnostou, ktoru nikto nechce robit a kazdy sa, na manualne pracujucich, pozera zvrchu, take su potom aj vysledky.

Zaujimave je, ze na Zapade je to presne opacne a prave remeslo sa povazuje za jedno z najulachtilejsich povolani.
Minule som pozeral nejaku anglicku zoznamovaciu TV show a ked tam pred nejakych 30 bab sa prisiel predstavit bankar - vypiskali ho.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Tu budu zrejme jedny z pricin toho dnesneho slovenskeho stavu.
> 
> Pokial sa remeslo stalo opovrhovaniahodnou cinnostou, ktoru nikto nechce robit a kazdy sa, na manualne pracujucich, pozera zvrchu, take su potom aj vysledky.
> 
> Zaujimave je, ze na Zapade je to presne opacne a prave remeslo sa povazuje za jedno z najulachtilejsich povolani.
> Minule som pozeral nejaku anglicku zoznamovaciu TV show a ked tam pred nejakych 30 bab sa prisiel predstavit bankar - vypiskali ho.


ja napriklad uznavam remeselnikov. pokial pouzivaju kvalitne kovania resp. v pripade stolarov vyuzivaju stare principy spajania dreva, je to uzasne a krasne. ale zaroven tuzim po kvalite a overenej, otestovanej funkcnosti. a pokial ten stolar nevie, ako vyrobit dobry rost, aj tak ho niekde kupi. a matrac musis dat vyrobit zase niekomu inemu. takze remeselna praca je casto este drahsia ako kvalitny system kupeny u jedneho vyrobcu. a to este nerozpravam o znackovych typu boconcept a podobne.


----------



## zaq-

zuzana said:


> valanda je to, kde mas plne dno - napriklad drevotrieskove dosky a na tom polozeny matrac.


V tom pripade 4 miliony Irov, 56 milionov Anglicanov a 250 milionov Americanov spava na valandach.

Ked si vyhodim pevne dno a namiesto neho si naukladam dosky, so sparami pomedzi ne, budem mat rost?

Preco je inac rost zdravsi?
Mne sa ovela lepsie spi na tvrdej posteli, nie pruznej.


----------



## zaq-

zuzana said:


> ja napriklad uznavam remeselnikov. pokial pouzivaju kvalitne kovania resp. v pripade stolarov vyuzivaju stare principy spajania dreva, je to uzasne a krasne. ale zaroven tuzim po kvalite a overenej, otestovanej funkcnosti. a pokial ten stolar nevie, ako vyrobit dobry rost, aj tak ho niekde kupi. a matrac musis dat vyrobit zase niekomu inemu. takze remeselna praca je casto este drahsia ako kvalitny system kupeny u jedneho vyrobcu. a to este nerozpravam o znackovych typu boconcept a podobne.


Remeselna praca je vzdy drahsia, ako manufakturna vyroba.
Ibaze aj v tej manufakturnej vyrobe potrebujes remeselnikov.

Moj nazor je, ze Slovaci su neuveritelne narocny a maju neskutocne prehnane poziadavky.
Zapad je zamerany na funkcnost, strohost, skromnost a najma - dostupnost.


----------



## etharios

zaq- said:


> Zapad je zamerany na funkcnost, strohost, skromnost a najma - dostupnost.


:lol:


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> V tom pripade 4 miliony Irov, 56 milionov Anglicanov a 250 milionov Americanov spava na valandach.
> 
> Ked si vyhodim pevne dno a namiesto neho si naukladam dosky, so sparami pomedzi ne, budem mat rost?
> 
> Preco je inac rost zdravsi?
> Mne sa ovela lepsie spi na tvrdej posteli, nie pruznej.


rost je zdravsi, pretoze vdaka nemu sa matrac moze vetrat a nedochadza k tolkemu usadzaniu prachu, roztocov a plesni. 
oba systemy su istym sposobom zaujimave, v tom druhom sa pouziva este ochranna vrstva prave kvoli zamedzeniu absorbcie vlhkosti.
ja mam tiez tvrdy matrac, ale zaroven pruzny rost, ktory sa prisposobuje anatomii mojho tela tak, aby spankom netrpela moja chrbtica... rovnako funguju aj pruzinove matrace samozrejme, ako aj matrace z tzv pamatovej peny. akurat pre napriklad polohovanie je pohodlnejsia kombinacia, ako aj pre odporucane prevracanie matraca.
ja som si tiez kedysi myslela, ze mi staci valanda, kym som sa nevyspala na poriadnej posteli s kvalitnym matracom. a potom som mala problemy spat tam, kde boli makke molitanove matrace a tak  a najviac samozrejme vtedy, ked som mala najcitlivejsi spanok a na vyber len dve polohy - na pravom ci lavom boku. cosi ako princezna na hrasku v novodobej podobe 
preco si myslis, ze sa v nemocniciach pouzivaju rostove postele?


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Remeselna praca je vzdy drahsia, ako manufakturna vyroba.
> Ibaze aj v tej manufakturnej vyrobe potrebujes remeselnikov.
> 
> Moj nazor je, ze Slovaci su neuveritelne narocny a maju neskutocne prehnane poziadavky.
> Zapad je zamerany na funkcnost, strohost, skromnost a najma - dostupnost.


o cene nremeselnej prace som nehovorila, hovorila som o tom, co mi moze poskytnut jednoduchy remeselnik a co firma, ktora ma cely system a know-how. pretoze si nemyslim, ze stolar, ktory vyraba vsetko od kuchynskych liniek cez kniznicky az po postele, ma ponatia o tom, ako by mala fungovat zdrava postel.
ked zadavam vyrobu nabytku, musim si ho nakreslit a vacsinou mi cenovu ponuku da standardne cena bez matraca a rostu. pretoze kazdy ma na tieto veci iny pohlad a ine mu vyhovuje.
aj slovak si moze vybrat aj lacnejsiu postel, aj matrac, ku ktoremu sa len pripevnia nozicky. ale ked si mozes vybrat postel na cely zivot, a nechces, aby mala po piatich rokoch prelezane jamy, volis si radsej vyssiu kvalitu.
otazocka, co myslis, ako casto ludia na zapade vymienaju tie matrace? po odporucanej dobe, alebo vobec? lebo ja sa casto stretavam s tym, ze sa matrace vyhadzuju az ked prichadza novy majitel postele, alebo sa na nom stane nejaka velmi zla nehoda.


----------



## zaq-

etharios said:


> :lol:


Zvlastny sposob komunikacie.
Skusim sa vsak prisposobit.
Kedze ten tvoj ,,lol smile'' pokladam za nahodne vybrany prvok, ktory s nicim nesuvisi a nema ziadnu informacnu hodnotu, skusim aj ja zareagovat prvym vyrazom, ktory ma napadne. :yes:


----------



## zaq-

etharios said:


> :lol:


idiot


----------



## kapibara

verim, ze sa tie info niekomu zidu.


----------



## zaq-

kapibara said:


> Najvacsi problem v posteliach, ktore nam davas za priklad Milan, vidim vo VLHKOSTI . A zvlast v podnebi v ktorom zijes. !!! Postel, ktora ma celodrevene dno a este k tomu si musis vyrezat dalsiu dosku, aby si spevnil matrac a naprehybal si chrbticu ak spis na bruchu na matraci polozenej na tychto doskach, tak to musi hrozne zatuchnuto pachnut ak sa matrac nemoze vetrat z kazdej strany. A po par mesiacoch ma zo spodu urcite aj flaky od plesni.
> Tam nejde len o feng shui, ale celkovo o prudenie vzduchu okolo matrace.
> Ak je naozaj pravda, ze v Anglicku vsetci spia na podobnych posteliach, tak sa necudujem, ze som vsade citila stuchlinu.


V tomto som sa mylil, alebo zle vyjadril.
Prevazna vacsina posteli v UK/IRL praveze nema celodrevene dno, ale iba ram s jednou doskou uprostred - cize prudenie vzduchu tam mas zabezpecene.

Tu dosku si tam davam ja, aby sa mi spalo tvrdsie.

Taktiez si nemyslim, ze plesne ti hraju nejaku velku rolu - zalezi na vykurovani a vetrani izby. 





> Chunky zadal jasnu otazku, postel z masivneho dreva s rostom a antialergickou matracou do 1500 eur, co je uplne normalna cena a po tychto vycerpavajucich Zuzaninych argumentoch to predsa musis uznat.


Nemusim a neuznavam.
Ta cena je, podla mna, sialena. 




> Jasne ze sa da spat aj na posteli za 100 eur a penovou matracou za 50 eur, ale neda sa to porovnat s niecim kvalitnym a dlhodobym. To je ako porovnavat cinske tricko z Tesca za 2 eura a na mieru usite tricko, farbene a rucne vysivane.


Ked mozem v Irsku kupit kvalitnu dubovu postel aj s kvalitnym matracom za 700-800 euro, na Slovensku by som mal tuto postel s matracom kupit do 300-400 euro.
Vsetko ostatne je predrazene.
Aj ked nevylucujem zopar luxusnych kvalitnych typov a modelov pre vyssiu vrstvu.


----------



## Strummer

ja som zase reagoval skor tak vseobecne na milanov univerzalny argument:



> _*Takto*_ je to v UK a IR. A preto je to _*takto*_ najlepsie. Ak je to _*niekde inde*_ _*nejak inak*_ tak je to podozrive a urcite horsie nez _*takto*_, lebo v UK a IR je to _*takto* _a najlepsie na svete.


:lol:


----------



## zaq-

Zvlastny pohlad.
Vysvetlovat ine by vsak bolo zbytocne.
Vidis to tak, ako to chces vidiet.


----------



## zuzana

aj na slovensku kupis taku postel, ale pokus sa vyhladat taku, aku predstavu ma chunkylover. podla tych fotiek samozrejme. a skus trvat na masive...


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Ked mozem v Irsku kupit kvalitnu dubovu postel aj s kvalitnym matracom za 700-800 euro, na Slovensku by som mal tuto postel s matracom kupit do 300-400 euro.
> Vsetko ostatne je predrazene.
> )


Jasne ze mozes. A aj na Slovensku najdes postel za 400 eur, ale urcite nie z masivneho dreva, s rostom a kvalitnou matracou. 
A ak chces ist hore s cenou, tak asi preto, ze sa ti pacia designerske kusky a potrpis si na look tvojej spalne a bytu. Aj tych designerov treba zaplatit, aby ich potom mohla Ikea a ostatni napodobnovat. Chunky pisal, ze jeho priorita je jeho byt a chapem ho. 

Nemyl si nieco umelo predrazene, co nema hodnotu s niecim, co tu hodnotu skutocne ma, lebo kvalita, lebo material, lebo skupina zamestnancov-designerov atd .


----------



## zaq-

Kazdy ma slobodnu volbu kupy cohokolvek a za cokolvek. 
Myslim, ze tymto tu debatu mozme uzavriet.


----------



## pt82

ja by som tiež rad kupil novu postel, v cene max 1.500€
viete poradit konkretny obchod kde mam zacat hladat?
ikea, kika, albero?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Na druhú stranu, je tu otázka, či by pre svet bolo lepšie, keby bolo dizajnérske know-how chránené neprelomiteľnými patentmi a oni by tak ryžovali zo svojich nápadov desaťročia, pretože napríklad pri zábavnom priemysle, je tento systém dosť zvrátený. Pravda bude asi niekde uprostred.


----------



## zuzana

pt82 said:


> ja by som tiež rad kupil novu postel, v cene max 1.500€
> viete poradit konkretny obchod kde mam zacat hladat?
> ikea, kika, albero?


v tom pripade ikea. ale je aj riesenie, ze kupis ram postele inde a rost a matrac v ikei - tiez uz maju celkom dobre systemy. co ti mozem poradit, lahni si a vyskusaj kym kupis  a dizajn postele je cisto na tvojom vkuse. 
v podstate, tych obchodov je vela, napriklad aj jmp spalne, fima mobel, naceva...


----------



## kapibara

Ja si myslim, ze velmi dobre rosty maju v Mobelixe, su vyrobene v Nemecku.


----------



## soso2

mobelix? urcite nie. vsetko je tam podradnej kvality. totalny shit a lowcost.


----------



## soso2

1500 eur je uz celkmo pekna sumicka a da sa kupit pomerne slusna postel. 

inak porozmyslajte aj nad tym, ze by ste si ju nechali urobit na mieru podla svojho vlastneho navrhu. tiez je otazka ci hladate nieco minimalisticke alebo rustikalnejsie, klasicke... ake materialy uprednostnujete...

ak ste napriklad otvoreny kovanym vyrobkom tak velmi kvalitne a robustne (ta postel vas prezije) vyraba iron art : http://www.kovany-nabytok.sk/postele . 

Ak je to prilis rustikalne ci prilis kovove tak velmi pekny a vysoko kvalitny nabytok vyraba javorina. maju velmi pekne a super kvalitne spracovane postele 

http://www.javorina.sk/index.php?lng=sk&vyber=vyrobky&druh=postele&vyrobok=TBL180&st=1&typ=3d

tu sa ale uz pohybujeme asi na hrane tych 1500 eur ci kus za nimi 

v albere ci ikea by som za 1500 eur postel nehladal. v kika maju aj znackove ako napr. hulsta.


----------



## Chunkylover

Zatial u mna vyhrava Javorina, cena je sice tiez nad limit, ale myslim, ze mi to stoji za to.

Nakolko ale o mesiac bude MODDOM v Inchebe, tak si pockam na tuto vystavu a potom sa uvidi ako dalej.


----------



## zuzana

Chunkylover said:


> Zatial u mna vyhrava Javorina, cena je sice tiez nad limit, ale myslim, ze mi to stoji za to.
> 
> Nakolko ale o mesiac bude MODDOM v Inchebe, tak si pockam na tuto vystavu a potom sa uvidi ako dalej.


tam zvykne vystavovat aj javorina a obvykle su na tychto vystavach slusne zlavy, urcite sa ti oplati na to pockat. my sme tiez na javorinu natrafili na moddome, ale tam nam povedali, ze dodanie postele je az vo februari (to bolo pred piatimi rokmi), takze nakoniec sme kupili inde.


----------



## Chunkylover

zuzana said:


> tam zvykne vystavovat aj javorina a obvykle su na tychto vystavach slusne zlavy, urcite sa ti oplati na to pockat. my sme tiez na javorinu natrafili na moddome, ale tam nam povedali, ze dodanie postele je az vo februari (to bolo pred piatimi rokmi), takze nakoniec sme kupili inde.


Javorina tam urcite bude, maju to na stranke.

A to dodanie postele od nich trva az do 12 tyzdnov, ale kedze mi to az tak strasne neponahla, tak urcite pockam, ak si ich vyberiem.


----------



## Qwert

V tomto threde už stačilo o dizajne a jeho ochrane.  Presunul som to do offtopicu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063791&page=180


----------



## zuzana

Qwert said:


> V tomto threde už stačilo o dizajne a jeho ochrane.  Presunul som to do offtopicu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063791&page=180


nerozumiem preco, vsak tento thread je aj o dizajne.


----------



## Qwert

zuzana said:


> nerozumiem preco, vsak tento thread je aj o dizajne.


O dizajne áno, ale patenty, duševné vlastníctvo atď je už trochu offtopic.


----------



## zuzana

Qwert said:


> O dizajne áno, ale patenty, duševné vlastníctvo atď je už trochu offtopic.


ked myslis. hadat sa nebudem


----------



## Chunkylover

^^
U mna nakoniec vyhrala postel z Javoriny:


----------



## Chunkylover

Bude tento rok v Inchebe na MODDOME nieco kvoli comu sa tam oplati prist?


----------



## CJone

Neviem či sem hádžete aj vlastné byty, ale dám sem pohľad na svoj ako inšpirácia možno pre niekoho 

*Časť kuchyne pôvodný stav:*











*Kuchyňa po prerábke:*


----------



## marish

^^ obcas sa nejaky odvazlivec najde. kay:
kludne napis viac, ak ti nevadi zverejnit: kolko si prerabal, aka firma, priblizna cena, s cim si spokojny, s cim nie, naco si dat pozor... nech sa ludia do buducnosti vedia zariadit. :cheers:


----------



## CJone

Skúsim teda 

Byt sme kúpili za veľmi dobrú cenu po 2 mesiacoch hľadania - každý deň zavesení na internete donemoty. Našli sme veľmi pekný, priestranný proste okamžite sme ho brali. Bol v pôvodnom stave čo mi vyhovovalo pretože mám svoj vkus a chcel som prerobiť všetko podľa seba.

Čo sa týky prerábky tak komplet všetko išlo preč :lol: Sekala sa nová elektrika, do kažej izby nové zástrčky aby som nemusel ťahať predlžovačky. Plyn sa menil pretože rúra išla nad hlavou popri stene a bolo to dosť otrasné. Steny boli špinavé, mastné, niekoľko vrstiev farby. Všetko išlo dole a dali sa sieťky a stierky. V kúpeľni napríklad boli obkladačky na obkladačkách :bash: Kuchyňa robená na mieru, šatník tiež. Ináč nábytok kupovaný z rôznych obchodov nakoľko máločo sa mi páči a doslova som hľadal že čo odkiaľ kúpim. Elektrospotrebiče z e-shopov nakoľko sme tým ušetrili nemalé peniaze oproti napríklad NAY, alebo Datartu. Tiež bol problém zladiť mikrovlnku a rúru aby to bola jedna značka a dizajnovo podľa gusta. To sa mi nepodarilo bohužiaľ ale nesťažujem sa som spokojný.

Rady pre budúcich majiteľov bytov - neveriť firmám, pomôcť si ako sa len dá cez známych, využiť šikovné ruky, rodinu. Týmto štýlom sa mi podarilo dosiahnuť pekný byt za menej ako keby to dám všetko firme a kupujem bez ohľadu na obchod a cenu.

Kto má nejaké otázky pýtajte sa, prežil som toho veľa pri prerábke :cheers:


----------



## marish

^^ tak to gratulujem, uz nech sa len dobre byva.


----------



## zuzana

pekne  nemas viac fotiek?


----------



## CJone

Fotiek mám plnooo len neviem či chcem zverejniť


----------



## pt82

Ahojte, vedeli by ste mi poradiť pri kúpe postele?
Potreboval by som nejakú s úložným priestorom a s malými rozmermi lebo mám malú spálňu a aby bola cenovo porovnateľná napr. s touto z IKEA:
rozmer cca. 180x206max









http://www.ikea.com/sk/sk/catalog/products/30176309/

p.s. chunkylover koľko stálo čelo k tvojej posteli z Javoriny?


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

CJone said:


> Skúsim teda
> 
> Byt sme kúpili za veľmi dobrú cenu po 2 mesiacoch hľadania - každý deň zavesení na internete donemoty.


AK chces dobre kupit treba poslat ponuky na kupu do realitiek a napisat si inzeraty pridu ti take ponuky ktore chce majitel rychlo predat su to take ponuky ze velmi nizke ceny aby to rychlo predal a to sa na internet vacsinou ani nedostane. Na internete je vela ponuk su to vacsinou odpady a leziaky ktore su tam aj 4roky. Ja som si tak kupoval za taku cenu a miesto ze dovi dopo a este stale mi chodia ponuky (co som aj rad) teraz mi prisla ponuka na 2izbový 55metrov povodný stav /nutna rekonštrukcia) cena 85tisc na obchodnej vo dvore s moznostou prerabky povaly na dalsie dve izby cize za tu cenu sa to oplati lebo ta prerabka cela aj s povalou by ta vysla do 50tisic (ohodnotil mi to kamos co ma stavebnu firmu na prerabky a stavby rod domov ) a ak je niekto sikovny aj za menej by sa to dalo


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

pt82 said:


> Ahojte, vedeli by ste mi poradiť pri kúpe postele?
> Potreboval by som nejakú s úložným priestorom a s malými rozmermi lebo mám malú spálňu a aby bola cenovo porovnateľná napr. s touto z IKEA:
> rozmer cca. 180x206max


postel si kup poriadnu henta z ikey by sa ti po sexe hned rozpadla.... napriklad tu si kupis http://www.nasedacky.sk/postele/ 
od 800 do 1500e s DPH aj s dopravou cena zalezi od modelu a rozmeru (da sa dohdnut na vlastnej poziadavke rozemru) ci je cela z pravej koze alebo len cast. Je to Vsak made in Itali a pevne drevo na ktorej mozes skakat a nic sa nestane a radsej dat do postele viac a usetrit na nabytku napriklad dobrý nabytok je z Polska za polovicne cena ako KIKA a kvalitou a dizajnom ovela lepsie ak trapna a hnusna KIKA ci este horsie IKEA ktora sa tiez vyraba v Polsku


----------



## CJone

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> AK chces dobre kupit treba poslat ponuky na kupu do realitiek a napisat si inzeraty pridu ti take ponuky ktore chce majitel rychlo predat su to take ponuky ze velmi nizke ceny aby to rychlo predal a to sa na internet vacsinou ani nedostane. Na internete je vela ponuk su to vacsinou odpady a leziaky ktore su tam aj 4roky. Ja som si tak kupoval za taku cenu a miesto ze dovi dopo a este stale mi chodia ponuky (co som aj rad) teraz mi prisla ponuka na 2izbový 55metrov povodný stav /nutna rekonštrukcia) cena 85tisc na obchodnej vo dvore s moznostou prerabky povaly na dalsie dve izby cize za tu cenu sa to oplati lebo ta prerabka cela aj s povalou by ta vysla do 50tisic (ohodnotil mi to kamos co ma stavebnu firmu na prerabky a stavby rod domov ) a ak je niekto sikovny aj za menej by sa to dalo


Je mi to jasné ako to funguje, väčšinu inzerátov odchytia realitky. Ja som ale mal požiadavku len v centre mesta takže to bolo ťažšie - nájsť pekný za dobrú cenu.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

CJone said:


> Je mi to jasné ako to funguje, väčšinu inzerátov odchytia realitky. Ja som ale mal požiadavku len v centre mesta takže to bolo ťažšie - nájsť pekný za dobrú cenu.


ved hej hej som to myslel ako poznamku ...ja som to riešil ako ty tiez centrum starši a ako si napisal je lepsie si to prerobit podla seba to je najvacsia vyhoda oproti predrazenym a hotovym novostavbam kde ti nic nesedi a takto si to spravis presne podla seba potom ten byt ma aj nieco do seba a je prijemnejsi . Aj tie ehopy pri spotrebycoch som tak riesil a nabytok detto a fakt to usetri dost love. A tiez prerabku cez znamych 90percent ...len krb som riesil cez firmu ale na zaklade referncii. Tak ja ti to len chvalim a som rad je to identicke ako to bolo u mna


----------



## CJone

Ej krb ja nemám... zatiaľ


----------



## Chunkylover

pt82 said:


> p.s. chunkylover koľko stálo čelo k tvojej posteli z Javoriny?


Neviem, nebolo to osobitne vycislene. Cena spolu 1 400 Eur.


----------



## zuzana

CJone said:


> Fotiek mám plnooo len neviem či chcem zverejniť


Cez pm?


----------



## marish

zas prispejem niecim z vlastnej kuchyne, ked uz sme to tu davnejsie preberali. 
ten pretlak ikea nabytku je z dovodu, ze ikea ma na google 3d warehouse hotove modely snad vsetkych produktov, tak sa mi nechcelo zabijat cas modelovanim niecoho ineho. 


(pdf file)


----------



## wuane

^^ televizor,rastlinu a postel som nedavno pouzil v praci  sketchup rulez !!!

rozmyslam ze prispejem aj ja niecim svojim,aj ked castokrat brutalne korigovanym predstavami klientov (ktore sa vacsinou rozchadzaju s tymi mojimi o estetike a dizajne,ale tak je to o kompromisoch)


----------



## marish

^^ tak tak, ja som uz nan z revitu uplne premigroval. 

len pekne prispej aj ty. po tych mojich vytvoroch sa myslim nemusis bat, ze by bola latka nejak extremne vysoko.


----------



## kaxno

Nahodou, to je celkom v pohode navrh, co sa mne paci je riesenie kupelne (velky zapusteny sprchac) a WC (priestor na male umyvadielko). Skoda akurat toho vstupu.

Co sa tyka riesenia vzduchotechniky, je nejaky prakticky dovod, preco tam su tie mriezky? Je to nieco co tam byt musi, ci to je akoze zapustena klima ? 

Btw, kde su taketo byty?


----------



## wuane

marish said:


> ^^ tak tak, ja som uz nan z revitu uplne premigroval.
> 
> len pekne prispej aj ty. po tych mojich vytvoroch sa myslim nemusis bat, ze by bola latka nejak extremne vysoko.


Heh,aj ja som fical na Revite,ale len v skole.Teraz ale riesim prevazne interiery,a na to je Kecup ako stvoreny,v kombinacii s dobrym rendrom sa daju dosiahnut naozaj profi vysledky (k comu by som sa rad dopracoval casom). 

A ako skolsku pracu to mas super.Ved je to atelier ,co si budeme nahovarat 
U nas niektori ani nerendrovali v interierovom ateliery ale tam supli len tie pracovne screeny :nuts: 

A prispejem prispejem,len musim dat nieco dokopy,tak snad vecer ked pridem domov.

PS: Rendroval si v com?


----------



## marish

kaxno said:


> Nahodou, to je celkom v pohode navrh, co sa mne paci je riesenie kupelne (velky zapusteny sprchac) a WC (priestor na male umyvadielko). Skoda akurat toho vstupu.
> 
> Co sa tyka riesenia vzduchotechniky, je nejaky prakticky dovod, preco tam su tie mriezky? Je to nieco co tam byt musi, ci to je akoze zapustena klima ?
> 
> Btw, kde su taketo byty?


diky, sprchac bol este vacsi, len nakoniec ustupil zapustenej pracke a wc umyvadlu. 
co konkretne myslis pri vstupe?
mriezky su zapustena klima, v kuchyni a v obyvacke nad jedalenskym stolom je spraveny podhlad, kde by sa dala skryt, konkretne technicke riesenie som ale uz nespracovaval.

tento konkretny v ovsisti a este viem o spoluziakovi, ktory byva v tomto type v dubravke.


wuane said:


> Heh,aj ja som fical na Revite,ale len v skole.Teraz ale riesim prevazne interiery,a na to je Kecup ako stvoreny,v kombinacii s dobrym rendrom sa daju dosiahnut naozaj profi vysledky (k comu by som sa rad dopracoval casom).
> 
> A ako skolsku pracu to mas super.Ved je to atelier ,co si budeme nahovarat
> U nas niektori ani nerendrovali v interierovom ateliery ale tam supli len tie pracovne screeny :nuts:
> 
> A prispejem prispejem,len musim dat nieco dokopy,tak snad vecer ked pridem domov.
> 
> PS: Rendroval si v com?


dik, toto je robene vo vrayi, celkom fajn sa tam da vyblaznit s osvetlenim.


----------



## wuane

^^ Vray je top ked clovek pomaniaci.A ked sa do toho prida trochu fotosopu tak vznikaju naozaj brutalne veci. Na Vray postupne prechadzam,ale rendre schopne prezentacie este nemam.


----------



## wuane

Tak nejaka moja tvorba,ako som spominal,castokrat je tam vtlaceny rukopis klientov,ale snazim sa nech sa da na to pozerat. 
Odpustite prosim istu mieru gycu,jedna sa o komercne zalezitosti.Ja si to plne uvedomujem :cheers:


----------



## E499.3056

Luxfery v kupelni, ako v ubytovni na lyziarskom  Take retro sa mi lubi.


----------



## marish

^^ pekne remeselne zvladnute vizu. kay:
a ty si ich v com rendroval?


----------



## wuane

E499.3056 said:


> Luxfery v kupelni, ako v ubytovni na lyziarskom  Take retro sa mi lubi.


Jasne,sklobeton ja mozem


----------



## kaxno

Wuane, ta prva kupelka a kuchyna su super  Normalne Vam asi zavolam, ked budem riesit niekedy v buducnosti nejake interierove zalezitosti.

Marish - na tom vstupe (aj ked chapem, ze to je asi danostou priestoru) sa mi nepaci, ze hned ako clovek vojde je v "obyvke" + je tam celkom absencia nejakeho odkladacieho priestoru (resp. ten co tam je, je taky titerny). Ale ako vravim, to je skor danost priestoru, ako nejaka chyba v projekte


----------



## wuane

marish said:


> ^^ pekne remeselne zvladnute vizu. kay:
> a ty si ich v com rendroval?


Vdaka. Je to Artlantis,program jednoduchsi ako Vray,ale da sa tam tiez pekne vyhrat,a hlavne to robi rychlo.A inac neuveritelne primitivne ale efektne sa tam da robit so svetlom.


----------



## wuane

kaxno said:


> Wuane, ta prva kupelka a kuchyna su super  Normalne Vam asi zavolam, ked budem riesit niekedy v buducnosti niejake interierove zalezitosti.


Kludne :cheers:


----------



## Chunkylover

Trochu off-topic, ale myslim, ze sem to najlepsie patri.

Chcem si kupit pekne (pokojne aj drahsie) taniere, len neviem kde je dobra predajna s takymito vecami v Bratislave. Trochu som pozeral po internete, celko sa mi zapacil Beverly Hills od Maxwell and Williams (http://maxwellandwilliams.cz/beverly-hills). Je to priblizne styl aky hladam. Jediny problem kde bud toto alebo podobne kupit (ale ziadna IKEA).


----------



## zuzana

Chunkylover said:


> Trochu off-topic, ale myslim, ze sem to najlepsie patri.
> 
> Chcem si kupit pekne (pokojne aj drahsie) taniere, len neviem kde je dobra predajna s takymito vecami v Bratislave. Trochu som pozeral po internete, celko sa mi zapacil Beverly Hills od Maxwell and Williams (http://maxwellandwilliams.cz/beverly-hills). Je to priblizne styl aky hladam. Jediny problem kde bud toto alebo podobne kupit (ale ziadna IKEA).


Skus Galan Design House, ale aj Luis v Auparku, ci Villeroy a Boch.


----------



## tomitokk

http://vimeo.com/55389782


----------



## Chunkylover

zuzana said:


> Skus Galan Design House, ale aj Luis v Auparku, ci Villeroy a Boch.


Vdaka za radu. Villeroy & Boch som bol rovno kupit. Mali skvelu akciu v Atriu.


----------



## zuzana

marish, to je ten byt, co si riesil davnejsie?


----------



## marish

kaxno said:


> ]Marish - na tom vstupe (aj ked chapem, ze to je asi danostou priestoru) sa mi nepaci, ze hned ako clovek vojde je v "obyvke" + je tam celkom absencia nejakeho odkladacieho priestoru (resp. ten co tam je, je taky titerny). Ale ako vravim, to je skor danost priestoru, ako nejaka chyba v projekte


ano, v tom mas samozrejme pravdu, bol to jeden z tych "kompromisov", ktore sa uz bohuzial inak vyriesit nedali. :cheers:



zuzana said:


> marish, to je ten byt, co si riesil davnejsie?


ano, presne ten. jeden cas som tam mal aj tvoj napad na walk-in satnik v spalni, ale nakoniec mi to tam bohuzial priestorovo nevoslo...


----------



## kaxno

Inak, na margo peknych vizosiek, kolega mi odporucil toto: http://www.laatelier.eu/references/3D-visualization 

Krasne, velmi pekne spravene (na inspiraciu).


----------



## wuane

^^ diky,toto je velmi inspirujuce :cheers:


----------



## Wizzard

Neviete niekto, kde zohnať nejakú skriňu alebo kombináciu do priestoru so šírkou 100, výškou 270 a hĺbkou 60 cm?


----------



## aquila

asi len vstavane .. alebo ikea


----------



## Wizzard

Vďaka. Tak skúsil som Hilkoviča v troch vežiach cez pracovný deň po robote. Bol som akurát autom, tak parkoval som tam asi 10 minút, a keď som prišiel k ich dverám, akurát bolo zatvorené s odkazom, že otvoria okolo 18:00. Bolo asi 17:40, tak som sa rovno otočil a šiel preč. Dnes som skúsil Hilkoviča v Auparku, a tiež mali práve zatvorené, ale mal som šťastie, že o chvíľu prišiel predavač. Nevedel nám nič povedať, ani cenu, ani čo vlastne robia, lebo to bol vraj brigádnik, tak som musel nechať kontakt a vraj sa mi ozvú.

Potom som skočil do Roldoru, podľa stránky majú otvorené pondelok-nedeľa 10.00-20.00h, ale mali zatvorené a na bráne otváracie hodiny pondelok-piatok do 18.00 

Nejaké iné tipy? Uvažujem, že to pôjdem pozrieť do Hornbachu alebo Baumaxu. Potrebujem iba obyčajné posuvné dvere s koľajničkou hore, bez toho, aby išli do steny, ale normálne iba vedľa steny.


----------



## kapibara

Nenechaj sa odradit tym ze mali zavrete, alebo ze ti predavac nevedel odpovedat. Chod do Troch vezi, tam sedi skusena pani. 
Ak by si tie dvere kupil v Baumaxe, Hornbachu... tak nikdy nebudu sediet na mieru. Bude cez tie fugy pocut vsetko a tiez citit prudit vzduch. Posuvne dvere ktore nie su na mieru su uplne na nic. To tam mozes dat rovno nejaky zaves/zaclonu.


----------



## Wizzard

Ok, veď dám im ešte šancu, v každom prípade, majú moje číslo a mali by sa ozvať. Len nech to nestojí 500 eur


----------



## Amrafel

Aj my máme posuvné dvere od Hilkoviča a spokojnosť s ich službami, veľmi profesionálna montáž aj ochota pracovníkov.


----------



## Wizzard

Vedel by si dať fotku, nech si to viem predstaviť? Kľudne aj cez pm. Dik  a rád by som sa opýtal aj na cenu a iné detaily.


----------



## marish

kamaratka si robila portfolio, mne sa dost paci, tak som sa rozhodol s vami podelit. 
isto tiez uvita nejaku konstruktivnu kritiku, tak nech sa paci, hodnotte. :cheers:























vyssie rozlisenie na bratislavaphoto.com po kliknuti na jednotlive obrazky alebo tu je pdfko.


----------



## motooo

^^ z vlastnej skusenosti by som jej odporucil, aby si to bud zmensila na mensiu velkost, lebo nic vacsie nad 5MB jej nikto v maily nebude pozerat, resp. to nikomu ani neprejde. Ale tam zase pride o detaily. Preto je asi lepsie si to hodit na nejaky free web, nech moze poslat na pripadnu pracovnu ponuku len odkaz na tu stranku. Osobne to mam na wix.com, je to tam free a po par hodinach na to pride kazdy, ako si tu sablonu upravit a bude vyzerat lepsie, ako len posielat portfolio. 
Ale pokial to ma na tlac, kvoli osobnym pohovorom, tak si myslim, ze to ma graficky pekne spracovane, ziadny z tych navrhov sa ma nijak negativne nedotkol a celkom citit z toho ze je dievca a to je asi dobre. Najmenej sa mi asi pozdava Diplomovka, lebo mi to na muzeum architektury pride prilis obycajne a vyzera to skor ako nejaka kancelarska budova. 
A mozno by sa jej tam hodil aj nejaky urbanizmus doplnit, teda ked nieco take robila, lebo ma tam aj novostavbu, obnovu, aj interier a chyba tam nejaky urbanizmus, alebo krajinna tvorba.


----------



## marish

^^ yop, je to primarne chystane na tlac, ona mi iba jpgcka poslala, ja som to zmensil a hodil do pdf...

no tu diplomovku mala urceny pozemok a ucel... tak sa s tym musela nejak popasovat. ja som jej tiez hovoril, ze je to hrozne male na taky druh stavby. skusala potom pretlacit ten opusteny pozemok oproti vajcu pred euroveou, ale bezuspesne, vsak vies asi ako to na skolach chodi... 

urbanizmus tiez robila, odkazem. dik


----------



## motooo

^^ bohuzial viem ako to na skolach chodi. :lol: Ma istu logiku davat Muzeum architektury vedla FASTU, ale kazde muzeum potrebuje nejaky rozptylovy priestor pred vchodom a to sa na tejto parcele neda dosiahnut.


----------



## vnately

*malá fuška*

Mal by niekto záujem zamerať a zakresliť (CAD) pivničné priestory v bytovom dome v BA? Verím, že pre študentov stavariny/architektúry nič zložité... Je to cca 250 m2. Záujemcovia, ozvite sa mi do PM s vašou predstavou o odmene.


----------



## Amrafel

^^^^Nie som architekt, takže to bude skôr laický názor, ale súhlasím s mootoom, že Múzeum architektúry je najslabšie, taká stavba by mala byť "wow" a návrh kamarátky je dosť obyčajný, chýba tam invencia a samozrejme, ako mootoo napísal, nevhodný priestor pre takú inštitúciu. Na druhej strane, tá škôlka sa mi mimoriadne páči a aj penzión či chata sú fajn kay: Kamarátka má potenciál hlavne v takýchto menších projektoch podľa môjho názoru.


----------



## marish

^^ jasne, ze laicke sa cenia, vsak hlavne pre laikov to architekti/stavari robia. 
ako som uz pisal, v praxi (ale aj na skole) moze byt architekt na tolko invencny, nakolko mu investor (veduci prace) dovoli. kazdy jeden starchitect musel mat stastie na osvieteneho investora, inak by sa nim nikdy nestal. 
toto je priklad, ked si pozemok vyzaduje iny ucel, resp. tento ucel by potreboval iny pozemok. 
kamaratka si to tu poprecitovala, dakuje vsetkym za nazory a asi tu diplomovku z portfolia vyhodi. sice je za nou najviac prace, ale skor tej na prvy pohlad neviditelnej (dispozicie, poziarne, dopravne, svetlotechnicke normy...), a taktiez aj kompromisov, takze pre tych, co budu hodnotit podla viditelneho vysledku z 2xA3 rozsahu nie je az tak zaujimava. no a portfolio bude potrebovat hlavne pre takych. 
este rozmysla, ze zmeni iba nadpis na "administrativna budova".


----------



## Wizzard

Dajú sa dnes ešte zohnať interiéové dvere, ktoré by pasovali do pôvodných oceľových zárubní zo 60. rokov? Pozeral som napr. v Baumaxe, a ako som tam tie dvere meral, nesedí výška pántov, na tých nových dverách sú pánty umiestnené o niekoľko cm vyššie. Aj výška dverí je o niečo vyššia, tie nové majú výšku okolo 197 cm, tie naše okolo 195 cm... Zárubne nechcem zbytočne búrať, plánujem ich natrieť a vymeniť len dvere...


----------



## didinko

Wizzard said:


> Dajú sa dnes ešte zohnať interiéové dvere, ktoré by pasovali do pôvodných oceľových zárubní zo 60. rokov? Pozeral som napr. v Baumaxe, a ako som tam tie dvere meral, nesedí výška pántov, na tých nových dverách sú pánty umiestnené o niekoľko cm vyššie. Aj výška dverí je o niečo vyššia, tie nové majú výšku okolo 197 cm, tie naše okolo 195 cm... Zárubne nechcem zbytočne búrať, plánujem ich natrieť a vymeniť len dvere...


Dá sa to vyriešiť redukciou pre poľské "drevené" dvere do starých zárubní. Normálne to kúpiš v Baumaxe či Hornbachu.


----------



## Wizzard

didinko said:


> Dá sa to vyriešiť redukciou pre poľské "drevené" dvere do starých zárubní. Normálne to kúpiš v Baumaxe či Hornbachu.


Zaujímavé, a ako to zhruba vyzerá? Je to nejaký nadstavec na pánty?


----------



## didinko

Wizzard said:


> Zaujímavé, a ako to zhruba vyzerá? Je to nejaký nadstavec na pánty?


Hej, je to nástavec na pánty a v každej predajni dverí ti s tým poradia.


----------



## Wizzard

Vďaka, no skúšal som to nájsť na nete, a zatiaľ som to nenašiel...


----------



## didinko

Wizzard said:


> Vďaka, no skúšal som to nájsť na nete, a zatiaľ som to nenašiel...


Mne to ukazoval predavač (asi v Baumaxe), keď som zháňal nové interierové dvere do bytu. Nakoniec som sa aj tak rozhodol pre komplet výmenu zárubní za tie drevené. Ono to vyzerá o trochu lepšie.


----------



## Wizzard

didinko said:


> Mne to ukazoval predavač (asi v Baumaxe), keď som zháňal nové interierové dvere do bytu. Nakoniec som sa aj tak rozhodol pre komplet výmenu zárubní za tie drevené. Ono to vyzerá o trochu lepšie.


Ok, ale problém bude asi aj s tou výškou, lebo u mňa výška falcu je 193,5 cm, a všetky nové dvere majú výšku okolo 197 cm...


----------



## didinko

Wizzard said:


> Ok, ale problém bude asi aj s tou výškou, lebo u mňa výška falcu je 193,5 cm, a všetky nové dvere majú výšku okolo 197 cm...


Aha, tak ja som bol v tom, že výška interierových dverí je štandardná...


----------



## Wizzard

didinko said:


> Aha, tak ja som bol v tom, že výška interierových dverí je štandardná...


Nie som si istý, čo znamená štandard. Dnes je to zrejme 197 cm, v čase, keď sa staval náš barák koncom 50. rokov, bolo to asi 193,5 cm. Myslím, že túto výšku majú všetky dvere v okolitých domoch, napr. na Februárke, Sibírskej a pod. Preto ma dosť prekvapuje, že nie je možné dostať takéto dvere.


----------



## marish

*Pestrejšie, ako by ste čakali. V akých bytoch žijú Slováci?*

velmi kvalitny clanok :cheers:

http://www.sme.sk/c/7178607/v-akych-bytoch-ziju-slovaci.html



> Spočítali sme, aké rozloženia bytov sú u nás najčastejšie.
> Aké sú najčastejšie problémy bytov a čo si všímať pri kúpe?
> 
> Keď sa hovorilo o panelových bytoch, zaužívala sa slušnosť, že treba spomenúť, aké rozličné osudy sa za betónovými stenami odohrávajú. Aby sa zvýraznilo, že keď už sú tie paneláky taká monotónna sivota, aspoň život je pestrý.
> Za posledné roky sa ujal aj ďalší spôsob, ako potlačiť obraz nudného socialistického paneláka v našich mysliach. So zatepľovaním domov prišli s polystyrénom na steny domov aj rozličné farby a vzory. Hoci, ako to pri nadšeneckom experimentovaní býva, nedá sa povedať, že to dopadlo vždy len dobre.
> Staré bytovky však skrývajú viac pestrosti, ako sa zdá. Naše paneláky sú galériou stoviek odlišných predstáv ľudí o tom, ako má vyzerať dobrý byt.
> Pestrosť pôdorysov, ktorú naše sivé či namaľované paneláky v sebe skrývajú, sa vzhľadom na počet obyvateľov našich miest dá označiť za mimoriadnu a bolo by škoda ju ignorovať. Preto sme sa rozhodli venovať tejto téme viac času, úsilia a priestoru, ako je v denníku zvykom.
> 
> 
> Obsah:
> Pestré skladačky
> Ako spoznáte dobrý byt
> Najčastejšie byty
> Najčudnejšie byty
> Fotografie Juraja Chlpíka
> Obývačka je čoraz menej dôležitá (rozhovor)
> Maklér má vedieť, koľko sa platí za energie (rozhovor)
> Na Západe nie je v bytoch toľko svetla (rozhovor)


----------



## KLEPETO

Motooo a takto dopadla po rekonštrukcii moja malá kúpeľňa. Navrhnuté a odkonzultované s architektom. 

Stena so sklobetónom susedí s kuchyňou. Pri západe slnka mám denné svetlo aj v kúpeľni. 









Sprchový kút, pôvodne vanička so skleneným uzatvorením a dvierkami. Teraz jednoducho vyspádovaná vyvýšená časť podlahy so žliabkovým odtokom. Ešte tam príde sklenená zástena rozmer š:90 v:230, ktorá sa prichytí dole na hrane schodu a hore do sádrokartónu. Otvorený vstup bez dvierok so šírkou 53 cm. Ešteže som chudý. 









Ostatná časť kúpeľne s vchodom. Po ľavej strane miesto na nábytok s umývadlom a v rohu oproti dverám miesto na pračku.


----------



## potkanX

kebys vymenil cernu s bielou, bolo by to krajsie


----------



## KLEPETO

Možno pre teba. Čierna by na celých tých veľkých plochách mohla celú miestnosť zmenšovať. Už aj bez toho je to len taká kúpeľnička. A to ešte závisí aj od vnímania farieb rôznych ľudí. Tebe sa to páči možno z pohľadu tvojej profesie, laik si to prispôsobuje k svojmu pohodliu a pocitu.


----------



## motooo

^^ kedze som svojho casu zarezaval v jednom kupelnovom studiu, tak musim povedat ze vzhladom na to, ake kupelne sa dnes vacsinou robia by som to urcite zaradil medzi tie lepsie. Obkladac mal urcite z toho radost. :cheers:
Co sa tyka tej ciernej, tak nielen ze by to opticky vyzeralo mensie, ale hlavne v nasich podmienkach ti na tej ciernej ostavaju flaky od vody. Hlavne pri tom sprchovom kute by to po case bolo cele flakate a musel by si to stale drhnut jak dilino.


----------



## KLEPETO

Obkladač to mal ešte zjednodušené, lebo mu nemusela lícovať žiadna vodorovná špára. 
Či si to tiež tak myslel?


----------



## staso

Videl som ciernu kupelnu v Yasmine v Kosiciach a parada, ale tiez som posledne volil svetly obklad a na zem tmavu dlazbu, lebo cierna zmensuje.


----------



## J1mbo

ak tu je daky fanusik cyberpunku a hlada byt, moze skusit tento:

http://reality.sme.sk/ponuka/2835450

asi by som sa tam zblaznil do 30 minut :lol:


----------



## potkanX

hej, priznam sa bez mucenia, ze som priaznivcom cerneho obkladu. a az sa jedneho dna konecne dokopem do prerabky nasej kupelne, nejaka ta cerna sa tam urcite vmesti.


----------



## aquila

KLEPETO said:


>


inak nechaj si vymenit ten husi krk za normalne rury, ten husi krk je dost blbe riesnei z dlhodobeho hladiska, zostava tam setok sajrat a potom to smrdi ..

a ten sprchovy kut sice vyzera cool, ale ked budes mat deti, tak prvu vec co urobis, das tam vanu  viem to  mali sme podobny problem a do sprchy sme davali maly bazen 

inak super, mne sa ot horzne lubi


----------



## marish

vyzera to velmi fajne, potom som zvedavy aj na fotky finalneho stavu so sanitou a zariadovackami. 

chcel by som sa ta spytat na ten sprchac. musel byt takto vyvyseny? nedalo sa to technicky inak spravit? nedal sa ten vpust zasekat do podlahy? alebo tam bol problem so spadom? planujem totiz nieco velmi podobne, ale ten schod tam mat nechcem...


----------



## KLEPETO

aquila said:


> inak nechaj si vymenit ten husi krk za normalne rury, ten husi krk je dost blbe riesnei z dlhodobeho hladiska, zostava tam setok sajrat a potom to smrdi ..


Ten krk odpadu je tam aj z dôvodu, že umývadlo už nebude nad odpadom, ale viac vpravo a tak bude treba dotiahnuť ten vývod. Nemal som chuť dávať rozsekať aj stenu s odpadom a celé to posúvať. Inak mal som to s tou harmonikou riešene aj pred tým, a nikdy som nemal zápach z umývadla.

Na fotke je ešte pôvodná harmonika, ktorú som tam mal 6 rokov od nasťahovania. Vodár mi už nainštaloval novú a čistú.


----------



## motooo

marish said:


> chcel by som sa ta spytat na ten sprchac. musel byt takto vyvyseny? nedalo sa to technicky inak spravit? nedal sa ten vpust zasekat do podlahy? alebo tam bol problem so spadom? planujem totiz nieco velmi podobne, ale ten schod tam mat nechcem...


Zavisi od toho, ako daleko to je od stupacky a nie vsade sa to da skryt do podlahy ( najnizsie podlahove zlaby su cca 70mm) a niekedy ked zasekas do podlahy, tak napajanie na odpadove potrubie by zasahovalo az do stropu, resp by si sa napajal az o podlazie nizsie v stupacke a to nie kazdy sused by s tym suhlasil. 
V panelakoch sa to vacsinou musi riesit schodikom..ono to realne vychadza mozno tak 5 cm, ale vacsinou sa da taky klasicky schod, ako dat nejaky taky polovicny o ktory sa skor zakopnes. 
To ci sa to v tvojom pripade bude dat skryt do podlahy ti asi povie az vodar na mieste cinu.


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> chcel by som sa ta spytat na ten sprchac. musel byt takto vyvyseny? nedalo sa to technicky inak spravit? nedal sa ten vpust zasekat do podlahy? alebo tam bol problem so spadom? planujem totiz nieco velmi podobne, ale ten schod tam mat nechcem...


Je to z dôvodu, že odpad je pod tým odtokovým žľabom vedený do strany a nebol nejako viac zapustený do betónu. Takže ten žľab musel ísť nad neho. A potom už podľa výšky ukotvenia žľabu sa urobila výmurovka a vylial betón a vyspádovala dlažba. Tiež by som to prijal iba s takým max 2 cm stupienkom. 

Za 2 týždne budem mať už aj sklenenú zástenu a nábytok. Tak potom to sem postnem už vo finálnej verzii.


----------



## aquila

KLEPETO said:


> Ten krk odpadu je tam aj z dôvodu, že umývadlo už nebude nad odpadom, ale viac vpravo a tak bude treba dotiahnuť ten vývod. Nemal som chuť dávať rozsekať aj stenu s odpadom a celé to posúvať. Inak mal som to s tou harmonikou riešene aj pred tým, a nikdy som nemal zápach z umývadla.
> 
> Na fotke je ešte pôvodná harmonika, ktorú som tam mal 6 rokov od nasťahovania. Vodár mi už nainštaloval novú a čistú.


jaj, lebo my sme s tym mali dost velky problem, aj ked je fakt, ze to bol dres v kuchyni a v tych zahyboch sa tolko bordelu nahromadilo, az sme to nechali prerobit na normalne trubky..


----------



## didinko

aquila said:


> jaj, lebo my sme s tym mali dost velky problem, aj ked je fakt, ze to bol dres v kuchyni a v tych zahyboch sa tolko bordelu nahromadilo, az sme to nechali prerobit na normalne trubky..


Ja mám tú harmoniku pod umývadlom v kúpeľni. Stačí, ak sa tam raz za čas nasype trocha hydroxidu sodného a odtok je ako nový. Pri kuchynskom dreze, myslím, že platí to isté.


----------



## Janci1982

S tym hydroxidom opatrne, hlavne pozor na oci, par ludi takto prislo o zrak...


----------



## didinko

Janci1982 said:


> S tym hydroxidom opatrne, hlavne pozor na oci, par ludi takto prislo o zrak...


Tak, ja robím dlhé roky laboranta. Na bezpečnosť pri práci si dávam bacha.  NaOH je fakt jednou z najhorších voľne dostupných žieravín. Paradoxne ani "kyselinári" nepoužívali na rozpustenie svojich obetí kyselinu, ale hydroxid.


----------



## Wizzard

Kde by som mohol kúpiť samotatné koľajničky pre zásuvky? Myslel som, že to ľahko nájdem v katalógu IKEA alebo Moebelix, ale nenašiel som  Žeby jedine Hornbach?


----------



## motooo

^^ neviem ako teraz, ale tak 2 roky dozadu ich svagor kupil aj v IKEI aj ked ich nemaju v katalogu. 
Ale pokial chces nejake BLUM tak skus kupit na nete..lebo kuchynske studio, alebo stolar si tam nahodi nejaku marzu.


----------



## Wizzard

Dik, ani som nevedel, čo je to blum  Pozerám, že u nás ich predáva nejaká firma Schachermayer, ale vyzerá to tak, že je to len pre firmy... Ja by som chcel len zopár koľajničiek na renováciu starej kuchyne


----------



## motooo

Tak Blum je ta firma, ktoru vsetci kopiruju a na ich kovania je dozivotna zaruka. 
Som to nikdy nekupoval, len som sa uz stretol s nejakym chlapikom, co si to kupil niekde v eshope na nete. 
Ked ti nezalezi na znacke, tak skus zeleziarstvo, alebo nejakeho stolara a hornabach a baumax tam urcite nieco budu mat, aj ked asi drahsie.


----------



## Wizzard

Dik za info, myslím, že už som aj niečo našiel, a zrejme predávajú aj fyzickým osobám. http://obchod.interierstudio.sk/c/vysuvy


----------



## KLEPETO

Pre marisha a ostatných, ktorý sú zvedaví ako vypadá už moja kúpeľňa v skompletizovanom stave.


----------



## Wizzard

Celkom pekné, len prečo si dal tú batériu nad umývadlom vpravo a nie normálne do stredu? Nejaký technický problém alebo nová móda? Pripadá mi to trochu nepraktické.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tak obával som sa, že nebude taký priestor medzi stenou a umývadlom. Ale zase také nepraktické to nieje. Aspoň si netresknem hlavu o batériu, keď si skloním hlavu do umývadla.


----------



## motooo

Puravida (typ baterie) je celkom zaludna na umiestnenie a pri niektorych umyvadlach vela spliecha mimo umyvadla. Myslim, ze Hansgrohe maju na to nejaku aplikaciu ako sa ma umiestnit, aby ta to neospliechalo. To umiestnenie je v poriadku, mne sa na tej baterii nepaci moc to ovladanie joystickom, lebo sa s tym musi clovek naucit pracovat a ked sa k tomu dostanes prvy krat tak tam s tym vacsina ludia maturuje. Ale kupelna podla mna vyzera prijemne. :lol:


----------



## Trak-Tor

KLEPETO, ten nábytok je robený na mieru, či?
Veľmi vydarené. 
Potreboval by som nejakého šikovného stolára na takéto niečo.
Keby ste o niekom z BA a okolia vedeli, dajte vedieť, prosím,
:cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

Nábytok je na mieru. Ak by si nikoho nezohnal, tak ti dám cez PM kontakt. Má toho dosť veľa, tak skús najprv niekoho iného keď máš.


----------



## Wizzard

Ešte taká poznámka k práčke, mám pocit, že to umiestnenie úplne pri stene nie je úplne šťastné, kvôli manipulácii, ale zrejme ti to takto najviac vyhovuje.


----------



## Chunkylover

Caute
Viete poradit schopneho interieroveho artchitekta. Chcem rekonstruovat kupelnu, zachod a vstupnu halu v klasickom petrzalskom byte. Cakam, ze budem robit aj nejake dispozicne zmeny. Nechcem sa velmi spoliehat na kupelnove studia (chcem minimalizovat obkladacky, takze by na mne velmi nezarobili a zaroven nech to zapada do zvysku bytu).

Co sa tyka mojich predstav:


----------



## BBAASS

Máš aj odhad na náklady koľko si ochotný investovať ??


----------



## Chunkylover

BBAASS said:


> Máš aj odhad na náklady koľko si ochotný investovať ??


Do kupelne ako celku? Netusim kolko to moze stat, preto nemam rozpocet. To je na diskusiu s architektom.
Do architekta? Max 500 EUR.


----------



## aquila

KLEPETO said:


> Nábytok je na mieru. Ak by si nikoho nezohnal, tak ti dám cez PM kontakt. Má toho dosť veľa, tak skús najprv niekoho iného keď máš.


neskoro ale predsa, neskutovcne sa mi paci tvoja kupelka. ako moju vytku chybajucej vane som uz sice pisal, ale neda mi to nespomenut.

ale aj napriek tomu, uplne ze super.


----------



## Wizzard

Poradí niekto firmu, ktorá dodáva a montuje radiátory v Bratislave? Budem potrebovať toto leto vymeniť 3 kusy v starom byte...


----------



## františek buxanto

mate niekto skusenosti s vyhrievanim caleo, fenix, heatflow... ? ide o elektricke pasy pod podlahu. islo by o primarne kurenie v starom tehlovom byte. udajne vyhodnejsie ako plyn (?).


----------



## Favorit

Neviem kam to dať, sem sa to celkom hodí...

Inštalácia lustra z PKO zachráneného v hodine dvanástej v Slovenskom múzeu dizajnu. Hore nohami vyzerá ešte lepšie. 








foto: Facebook Slovenské múzeum dizajnu


----------



## jozefst

KLEPETO, vydarená kúpeľna, tak nech Ti slúži!


----------



## Favorit

Rekonštrukcia 35-ročnej kuchyne v rodičovskom dome

Práce zahŕňali aj zbúranie špajzovej steny a vybudovanie terasy so vstupom do záhrady. Okno sa vymenilo za dvojkrídlové dvere a kuchynská zárubňa s dverami sa tiež vybúrala, čím sa presvetlila chodba. Koberec v chodbe a 15-ročné laminátové parkety v kuchyni vystriedal lepený vinyl so vzorom travertínu. Radiátor sa kvôli dverám na terasu musel premiestniť vedľa na stenu. Zrekonštruovali sa rozvody a plyn sa prestal používať.

Na to, že išlo o taký môj amatérsky projekt je to myslím v pohode, ale prežijem aj negatívnu kritiku. 

Pôvodná kuchyňa verne slúžila a dožila v celkom obstojnom stave...


----------



## marish

pt82 said:


> Komora na práčku je super. Ja mám práčku žiaľ v kúpelni a nejdú mi ani dvere poriadne otvoriť. Ale henten inzerát opäť potvrdzuje slová klasika: "Vám musí *ebať chalani" veď cena toho bytu je (teoreticky) tak okolo 220 tisíc :lol:


ja som si pri rekonstrukcii takyto priestor dokazal vytvorit, co mi dost zvacsilo kupelnu a som s tym velmi spokojny. kedze nemam balkon, tak susicka bola nutnost.

povodny stav:









novy stav:









:cheers:


----------



## pt82

Rozumná rekonštrukcia. Vidím že si aj funkčne vymenil izby (obývačka-spálňa). Veľká spálna je rozhodne plus, ja mám spálnu 12,90m2 čo znamená že keď tam dám postel, skrine, komodu, telku, stacionárny bicykel nedá sa tam skoro ani pohnúť. Na to som moc nemyslel ked som kupoval svoj byt. Nuž bol som mladý, bola iná doba, doba kešu  potreboval som bývať, ale zas mám abnormálne veľkú kuchyňo-obývačku.
Dnes tie ceny bytov sú úplne šialené oproti dobe čo bola dekádu dozadu.


----------



## marish

^^ dik 

nikdy mi moc nesmakovala ta spalna pri schodisku a v spalni mame vytvoreny aj priestor na home office, takze preto to v mojom pripade davalo zmysel vymenit. a obyvacka je len o malo mensia, kedze priecka medzi vstupom a zvyskom obyvacky je z casti iba stienka do vysky 1m, takze pocitovo je aj ta chodbova cast priclenena k obyvacke


----------



## vnately

marish said:


> povodny stav:
> 
> 
> novy stav:
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Dobra reko.
Zbavil si sa hlucheho prechodu a rozsiril si si prakticke uzitkove priestory.

To je starsi byt, ci novostavba? (tipujem starsi)


----------



## marish

^^ dik, dobre tipujes.  bol to nezrekonstruovany byt v panelaku. :cheers:


----------



## vnately

*Obloženie dverových otvorov*

Nepoznáte stolára, ktorý dokáže urobiť takého obloženie dverových otvorov (bez dverí), ideálne z masívu a za dobrú cenu? Kľudne do PM.

Mal by to byť takýto klasický/historizujúci štýl.


----------



## yes yes and yes

Potreboval by som nejakeho bytoveho dizajnera ktoremu nebude vadit ze nebhde robit crly byt ale len cast. Primarne kupelnu a dve izby s tym ze rad by som aby mi spravil navrhy a nasledne aj riesil celu realizaciu - dohliadnut na robotnikov a cele to odovzdat. Vzdy som si veci robil sam ale teraz by som chcel nejakeho odbornika. Kludne mozete an do spravy napisat. Dakujem


----------



## aquila

bonanzo said:


> 12m2 spalna je OK ked mas rekuperaciu, alebo v lete ked spis pri vetracke, alebo nezatvaras dvere na noc do zvysku bytu. V opacnom pripade je to malo m3 vzduchu pre 2 dospele osoby, k ranu mas CO2 ppm na urovno ktora uz ovplyvnuje kvalitu spanku. Plus to vsetko za predpokladu ze mas nejak rieseny satnik.


ano, je mi to jasne, ze by to bolo dost na kant. v dome mame rekuperacku (do spalne ide 2x90mm rura), a je samostatny satnik, ktory ma sam o seba tych skoro 10m2.

mam aj cidlo CO2 a snazim sa aby sme mali PPM idealne pod 400, ale uprimne uz niekedy pod 400ppm je problem mat aj vonku na cerstvom vzduchu ..


----------



## baleadasena

Ahojte, ideme riesit podlahu v jednej izbe a chcela by som nejake tipy na kvalitne drevene parkety (nie laminat), vzhlad a la podlaha v telocvicni. Ma niekto dobre/zle skusenosti s nejakou znackou, alebo by vedel naopak doporucit? Chcela by som mat vacsi prehlad cena:kvalita. Dakujem

Kedysi sa tu niekto na podobnu vec pytal, ale neviem to dohladat...


----------



## shmirgel

Pozri quick-step alebo parador.


----------



## aquila

Alebo https://www.weitzerparkett.sk

Na materialy nesetri, praca bude vzdy rovanko draha a vlastne mozno aj drahsia ako material.

Dalej co je to za izbu a mate podlahovku? Je to byt ?

Lebo ja napriklad nedam dopustit na lepeny korok. Aj ked je to le 4mm podlaha, ten tepelny komfort je neprekonatelny. V bratislave na stavitelslej je aj jeden velmi dobry showroom


----------



## Tornade

Dobry den. 
Mozem sa opytat na nazor? 
Zaujima ma jeden projekt, v ktorom maju BYTY stropne chladenie , ale v apartmánoch kvôli ich rozlohe by stropné chladenie nedokázalo vychladiť priestor , preto tam budu Fun coily, napojene na centralnu jednotku.
Chcem sa opytat, ci je to financne narocne v praxi. Su naklady spravcovskej vyssie v bytoch kde sa chladi stropnym chladenim alebo fun coilami? 
Dakujem.


----------



## zuzana

Stropne chladenie funguje na podobnom principe ako podlahove kurenie, tj cirkulaciou vody v natahanych hadickach. Fancoil sa da chapat podobne ako radiator - princip salania (fukania). Tj treba pocitat s tym, ze fancoil sice rychlejsie vychladi, ale po vypnuti aj rychlejsie stupne teplota. Ak je moznost, vyber si stropne chladenie, je zdravsie a menej nakladne na prevadzku. A predpokladam, ze naklad pojde z tvojho elektromera a nie od spravcu.


----------



## hornadolna

baleadasena said:


> Ahojte, ideme riesit podlahu v jednej izbe a chcela by som nejake tipy na kvalitne drevene parkety (nie laminat), vzhlad a la podlaha v telocvicni. Ma niekto dobre/zle skusenosti s nejakou znackou, alebo by vedel naopak doporucit? Chcela by som mat vacsi prehlad cena:kvalita. Dakujem
> 
> Kedysi sa tu niekto na podobnu vec pytal, ale neviem to dohladat...


slovensky vyrobca parkiet https://www.vilaparket.sk
kvalita rovnaká ako iné, ceny oproti bratislavskym pradajniam tak o 30% lepšie. Vyrábajú na objednávku takže čakáš tak 6 Tyzdnov, co je ale asi v pohode


----------



## aquila

zuzana said:


> Stropne chladenie funguje na podobnom principe ako podlahove kurenie, tj cirkulaciou vody v natahanych hadickach. Fancoil sa da chapat podobne ako radiator - princip salania (fukania). Tj treba pocitat s tym, ze fancoil sice rychlejsie vychladi, ale po vypnuti aj rychlejsie stupne teplota. Ak je moznost, vyber si stropne chladenie, je zdravsie a menej nakladne na prevadzku. A predpokladam, ze naklad pojde z tvojho elektromera a nie od spravcu.


ono by malo stropne chladenie byt aj lacnejsie, len problem je, ze treba si zistit, ze kolko si pyta spravca za "pripravu media", lebo v blumentali ze boli niektori dost sklamany a si pyta spravca dost palky. je to na mesiac 70-90 euro, co je uplne mimo. pricom pasivne chladenie je dost lacne.


----------



## mmba

Viete niekto odporucit Interieroveho dizajnera v ramci BA za nejake rozumne penaize? 
Potrebujem poriesit jednu izbu a cim dlhsie na to pozeram tym viac potrebujem pohlad niekoho nezainteresovaneho 

Dik


----------



## alien

Neviem co su rozumne peniaze ale pekne navrhy robi napriklad atelierskrak alebo kivvi.


----------



## Wizzard

Viete niekto poradiť obchod, kde majú dobrý výber pohoviek a sedacích súprav? Prešiel som katalógy IKEA, XXXlutz, Jysk, Moebelix, Asko, Sconto, Bauhaus a všetky podobné známe značky, ale je dosť problém nájsť vhodnú pohovku, ktorá by mala vhodný rozmer (190-220 cm) a aby nemala tie podrúčky, resp. operadlá na ruku, čo je dosť podstatné a aby to nevyzeralo ako posteľ s operadlom. Tiež aby to nestálo vyše 1000 eur. Ako tak pozerám obchody, skoro všetky majú dosť podobnú ponuku, pričom málo z toho mi vyhovuje.


----------



## aquila

Nerte said:


> Ja som sa tuto zimnu sezonu rozhodol setrit zivotne prostredie (a koniec koncov aj penazenku) a momentalne idem na 20.5 °C. Uvidim, kolko mi to vydrzi, zaklad je si dat teplaky a nie kratase  Byvam v uplne klasickej socialistickej "kocke" z nejakych 50-tych rokov. Najtypickejsi stary shitovy dom.  To trojsklo je inak haluz... z detstva z Petrzalky si pamatam, ze ked som sa chytil okna, tak bolo v zime ladove. A ked to spravim teraz tak proste len taky jemny chlad.
> 
> Inak sorry, sme tu totalne off topic.


som ani netusil, ze u nas sme setrili zivotne prostredie uz za komunistov  

uprimne povedane, ja tieto panelakove odchovy (ako ich interne nazyvam) nechapem. my sme mali a vlastne aj teraz mame v dome nastavenu teplotu na 20,5 stupna cez den a 19,5 v noci odjakziva. len potom pri podlahovke si to clovek musel trosku vyladit, kedze tam je trosku dlhsi fazovy posun. 

pri klime to iste, nastavena na 24 stupnov a v pohode. tam tiez nechapem ten "americky" pristup, ze chladit na 18 stupnov ..


----------



## Wizzard

To mi pripadá ako dosť extrém, ja mám síce rád chlad, ale ak by som mal mať 20 stupňov doma, tak by som asi musel chodiť v teplákoch a tričkom s dlhými rukávmi, čo som si dávno odvykol.
Klíma by mi na 24 stupňov asi ani nevychladila, keď je vonku 35, preto ak si nastavím na 26, je to úplne fajn, až človeku začne byť zima.
Ak bývaš ale v rodinnom dome, tam sú zrejme iné teplotné podmienky ako v byte.


----------



## aquila

v RD. ale tych 20,5 ozaj je v pohode. ja zase nezvladam "panelakova" kulturu, ze chodit v sortkach a na boso je nieco normal. u nas su proste teplaky a papuce normal. a manzelka ma bezne aj mikinu. inak ona je ta co to tlaci u nas nizsie. mali sme aj obdobia, ked sme mali este plynovy kotol, ze v noci to bolo len na 18,5 stupna  

pri 35 stupnoch samozrejme 24 stupnov vnutri je blbost. snazim sa dodrziavat cca 6-7 stupnov rozdiel oproti vonkajsku s tym, ze ked su ozaj horka, tak 25-26 stupnov.


----------



## ayoz

6-7 v zime nahor, v lete nadol?  Ale bol som sa tiež pozrieť na teplomer, lebo máme nové okná a u nás kým nie sú mrazy tak nekúrime (čo platilo aj pri starých) a je tu 19,1 stupňa, tepláky a tričko pohoda. Ale bežne teda tých 21 stupňov vnútri udržiavame.


----------



## Wizzard

Tak je pravda, že v rodinnom dome môže byť problém vykúriť to na normálnu teplotu, lebo v bytovke, a nemusí to byť len panelák, je to úplne bez problémov, stačí trochu podkúriť a je to. Ja si neviem predstaviť chodiť doma v dlhých nohaviciach alebo teplákoch, dokonca s mikinou alebo si dať papuče. Samozrejme, v rodinnom dome to beriem ako normálnu vec.


----------



## aquila

vykrenie RD nie je problem. a to ani stareho nezatepleneho, tym duplom plynovym kotlom  ale naco ? a presne ako si povedal, v RD je to normana vec. papuce su samozrejmost. teplaky tiez. nie su to bahamy


----------



## Anonymný Bratislavčan

Nemáte prosím niekto k dispozícii e-knihu Príručka interiérového dizajnu (Frida Ramstedt) alebo nejakú inú knihu, poižiteľnú pri plánovaní interiéru? Ďakujem


----------



## Wizzard

aquila said:


> vykrenie RD nie je problem. a to ani stareho nezatepleneho, tym duplom plynovym kotlom  ale naco ? a presne ako si povedal, v RD je to normana vec. papuce su samozrejmost. teplaky tiez. nie su to bahamy


 V tom rodinnom dome je aj to teplo iné ako v bytovke. Napríklad ak máš v dome nejakú pec alebo kachle, tak to robí sálavé teplo, pričom v byte skôr vykúriš radiátormi celý byt aj steny a v dome skôr len ten vzduch, tak človek to inak vníma a celkovo mám pocit že v dome ti na tepelnú pohodu stačí nižšia teplota ako v byte. Môj názor, môžem sa mýliť.


----------



## aquila

Wizzard said:


> Aquilla, inak kde bývaš, keď máš rodinný dom, ak to nie je tajné? Možno si to už hovoril, len som to asi prehliadol. Čisto zo zvedavosti sa pýtam.


vo viedni  ale inak v ruzinove, preco ? a hej z mijich postov to tak nejako vyplynulo


----------



## Wizzard

A ten rodinny dom mas vo Viedni alebo v Ruzinove? Rozmyslam kde su v Ruzinove nejake rodinne domy.


----------



## MBPA

Wizzard said:


> A ten rodinny dom mas vo Viedni alebo v Ruzinove? Rozmyslam kde su v Ruzinove nejake rodinne domy.


Prievoz, Podunajske, Trnavka... vsetko plne rodinnych domov


----------



## Wizzard

Podunajske su uz mimo Ruzinova, ale este Nivy mozu byt


----------



## aquila

Aj na travnikoch, strkovci, posni, palenisko, jedine tusim na ostredkoch nic neostalo


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> V tom rodinnom dome je aj to teplo iné ako v bytovke. Napríklad ak máš v dome nejakú pec alebo kachle, tak to robí sálavé teplo, pričom v byte skôr vykúriš radiátormi celý byt aj steny a v dome skôr len ten vzduch, tak človek to inak vníma a celkovo mám pocit že v dome ti na tepelnú pohodu stačí nižšia teplota ako v byte. Môj názor, môžem sa mýliť.


toto ti mozno tak pride, lebo si rodinny dom pravdepodobne asociujes so skor starsim domom. dnesne nizkoenergeticke RD vykuris aj tak, ze tam budes mat kludne 24°C na kratke nohavice. problem dnesnych nizkoenergetickych domov je prave to, ze musis napriklad kupovat krb s co najnizsim vykonom a idealne akumulacny (nie salavy), lebo ak by si ho zapol, tak by ti tak prekuril dom, ze by si tam mal 32°C saunu s dost bodovym zdrojom tepla, co je nezelane.


----------



## aquila

uz do NED sa neodporucaju davat kachle/krby .. do pasivneho domu je do viac menej uplne tabu. jednak akonahle mas krb, tak si odpalis hodnut BD testu. budes mat problem s rekuperaciou, ktora by mala byt primarne nastavena do mierneho pretlaku a s krbom sa rekuperacie v dobre zaizolovanych domoch skratka nemaju radi.

no a co sa tyka tepelnej pohody, uz som spominal, ze mame 20,5 a v principe uz nastavenie na 21 mi pride subjektivne, ze mi je horko. 

no a aj teplotny spad kurenie mas na 30 stupnov .. lebo viac netreba.. cize subjektivne aj ked chytis rebrikovy radiator v kupelni, tak ti pripada ako chladny, resp ze nekuri .. 

ono moderny RD je ozaj kusok niekde inde. ale to vlastne aj moderna bytovka. nie je problem vykurit, ale skor vychladit. na byte vo W sme nemali zapnute kurenie poslednych 12 rokov ani jeden den.. a to bol stale "len" NEDkova bytovka, ktora sa teraz bezne uz aj na slovensku stavaju.


----------



## R1S0

stavat zajtra dom, tiez asi nedavam ziaden krb, a mozno ani ziaden iny stavebny otvor do strechy.... kompaktny objem, jednoduchy obvodovy plast, rekuperacia.
aj ked na druhej strane niekedy dobre padne nalozit drevo, a poriadne sa pri ohni prehriat...


----------



## DalliKK

Ahojte. Co myslite pasuje ta zrkadlová skrinka do tejto malej kupelky? Dakujem


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> uz do NED sa neodporucaju davat kachle/krby .. do pasivneho domu je do viac menej uplne tabu. jednak akonahle mas krb, tak si odpalis hodnut BD testu. budes mat problem s rekuperaciou, ktora by mala byt primarne nastavena do mierneho pretlaku a s krbom sa rekuperacie v dobre zaizolovanych domoch skratka nemaju radi.


toto co pises plati pre salave krby, kde mas vyduchy do miestnosti a nasavanie vzduchu na spalovanie z interieru.
ja som to tento rok riesil a kedze mame celkovu stratu domu okolo 4.7kW, tak hocijaky stredne velky krb by sam o sebe tento vykon prestrelil.

dolezite je mat dobre utesnene teleso krbu, viacmenej vzduchotesne a neprehnat to s presklenim krbu...ziadne velke efektne sklene dvierka nie su velmi ziadane do NED.vykon krbu je dobre mat regulovtelny idealne az niekde k 1-2kW. dalsia velmi podstatna vec (hlavne pri rekuperacii) je nasavanie do krbu z exterieru, ktore mame vedene pod podlahou. samotny krb bude akumulacny, aby nevypustil cely svoj vykon naraz do priestoru ale radsej nahrial akumulacne tvarnice a vypustal v malych davkach ziskane teplo v rozmedzi x hodin.

takto by mal byt cely krb (nasavanie>krbove teleso>komin) samostatny "okruh", ktory nikdy nepride do styku s interierovym vzduchom (nie je narusena vzduchotesnost budovy ani vyregulovanie rekuperacie). teplo sa bude rozlozene uvolnovat v zlomkoch a v case (dom by nemal byt prekurovany na neprijemne teploty, vzdy ked sa zazne krb)...

tolko teoria, uvidime neskor, ako to bude naozaj pouzitelne. 


EDIT:
nieco taketo


> BEF PASSIVE 6 CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vhodná do nízkoenergetických a pasívnych domov
> Spĺňa *Blower Door Test*
> klasické otváranie dverí do boku s kľučkou potiahnutou pravou kožou
> *Dvojité rohové prosklenie v štandarte*
> Dvojbodové zatváranie dverí
> Externý prívoid vzduchu umožňuje pripojenie elektronickej regulácie horenia
> Špeciálne tvarované bezroštové ohnisko vyložené masívnym Carconom
> Obstavovací rám v štandarte
> 
> Menovitý tepelný výkon3,8 kWÚčinnosť86%


----------



## aquila

no to je bohuzial teoria. skus sa spytat tych co robia pasivne domy, ze vyslovene krb nie. a to ani architekti. lebo ono je problem to aj remeselne dobre urobit. lebo aj tych 3,8kW, resp to je len priskrteny vykon 6kW krbu je take osemetne .. 

v podstate aj v takom rakusku maju EPD vynimku z toho ze musia mat komin. preco asi ? 

inak 4,7kW mas velmi dobre TS vzhladom k slovenskej norme, ktora je uplne uletena. nemas vysledok prepocitany cez PHPP ?

inak tych 4,7 (ak to je podla slovenskej normy), tak by si mal mat pri -11 alebo -12 stupnoch. pri 0 stupnoch mas ake TS ? 

lebo to je tiez dost smerodatne. my mame TS pri 0 stupnoch nieco cez 1 kW. cize vies si predstavit, ze ako by sa tam choval aj tento 3,8kW krb.. a kolko dni je v BA resp na juhu minusova teplota ? 

dalsia vec, co je to "splna" BDT ? na stranke vyrobcu je to dost vagne definovane, dokonca som sa ani nedocital, ze zarucuju, ze bude mat aspon pod 0,5. plus pomer cena/vykon .. no doslova musi brutalne zaizolovat krb, aby si si ho mohol uzit, co je kusok zvratena logika.


----------



## richie_ke

netusim ake mam realne straty (este nebyvam), ale "papierovo" by som vraj mal splnat A0 (projektove cisla) .. no krbove kachle (tusim tak sa to vola) sme si dali .. mame radi ohen (pyromani?!?  ) a aj ako zalohu pre strycka prihodu .. bez prieduchov do interieru, oblozene ~700kg akumulaciou .. potencionalne prehrievanie by mala zvladat samotna stavba s velkou akumulaciou (dufam) a teda aj dostatocnou zotrvacnostou .. (vpc tehly, 3 hrube betonove platne) ..
tolko teoria, prakticke skusenosti uvidime po nejakej prevadzke ..


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> no to je bohuzial teoria. skus sa spytat tych co robia pasivne domy, ze vyslovene krb nie. a to ani architekti. lebo ono je problem to aj remeselne dobre urobit. lebo aj tych 3,8kW, resp to je len priskrteny vykon 6kW krbu je take osemetne ..


krb este nekupujeme, mame iba predpripravu zatial a toto je iba taky nastrel, co si asi tak predstavujem, ale zatial som vyberu este vela casu nevenoval... iba na tu predpripravu, aby vsetko bolo.


aquila said:


> inak tych 4,7 (ak to je podla slovenskej normy), tak by si mal mat pri -11 alebo -12 stupnoch. pri 0 stupnoch mas ake TS ?


sry, zle som si to pamatal, 5.8kW su tepelne straty (pocitane pri -12C), pozrel som si teraz pri 0C su 3.8kW. tych 4.7kW boli tepelne zisky v lete, co som si pocital kvoli dimenzovaniu klimatizacie a porovnaniu roznych hrubok zateplenia strechy (ktore sme si navysovali, aby sme mali o nieco nizsie zisky na hornom podlazi).


aquila said:


> no doslova musi brutalne zaizolovat krb, aby si si ho mohol uzit, co je kusok zvratena logika.


ano, ten krb bude skor taka naladovka, nie ako sekundarny zdroj tepla... kedze primarny zdroj mame tepelne cerpadlo, ktore nema velmi rado velke zmeny v odoberanom vykone, ani sme neplanovali krb na dokurovanie, fakt iba ako telku. 
zas do tychto nizkovykonovych krbov netreba davat tak vela dreva (a ked uz tam das, hori ti dost dlho), takze spotrebu si velmi nezvysujeme, pomer cena/vykon je skor k obstaravacej cene... preto zatial krb nedavame...



richie_ke said:


> netusim ake mam realne straty (este nebyvam), ale "papierovo" by som vraj mal splnat A0 (projektove cisla) .. no krbove kachle (tusim tak sa to vola) sme si dali .. mame radi ohen (pyromani?!?  ) a aj ako zalohu pre strycka prihodu .. bez prieduchov do interieru, oblozene ~700kg akumulaciou .. potencionalne prehrievanie by mala zvladat samotna stavba s velkou akumulaciou (dufam) a teda aj dostatocnou zotrvacnostou .. (vpc tehly, 3 hrube betonove platne) ..
> tolko teoria, prakticke skusenosti uvidime po nejakej prevadzke ..


vies napisat aj aky model ste si vybrali? popripade do PM, ak nechces tu... diky!


----------



## richie_ke

v ramci cenovej optimalizacie tento a obstavba krbarom (jednoduchy hranol) .. povodne som chcel aj hypokaust az na poschodie, ale nevydalo ..


----------



## marish

pt82 said:


> Ja som kupoval link Sedačky Beta pred asi 5 rokmi. Je to taký asi bežný slovenský výrobca, ceny mierne kvalita plus mínus ako tak  páčilo sa mi tam to elektrické polohovanie. Ale nie je rozťahovacia, nemá žiadny úložný priestor a nedá sa pod ňou vysávať. Tak som asi nepomohol. Ale majú aj iné modely a showroom v BA plus zľavy...


diky moc, maju tam aj rozkladacie a daju sa nakonfigurovat aj vyssie nohy, takze urcite skocim pozriet. 
co myslis "kvalita plus mínus ako tak"? nedufam, ze to vydrzi 30 rokov ako vydrzali sedacky kedysi, ale nerad by som bol, ak by sa zacala rozpadat po 3.


----------



## pt82

Myslel som len že nie som tzv. sedačkový odborník, nemám s čím vlastne porovnávať. Kvalita je v podstate dobrá, ja tam mám len asi nejakú bežnú látku, no zatiaľ v pohode čistá, neošúchaná a tak. Štrukturálne drží, je to pevné. Akurát len raz sme s manželkou trošku sa viac "zabávali" no a jedna drevená lata v sedáku nevydržala a sa zlomila. Nebol problém to spraviť a "zosilniť" takými oceľovými spojkami z OBI, teraz vydrží aj zemetrasenie alebo bbw gangbang.


----------



## aquila

mna skor zaujalo, ze preco na taketo ozaj tailor made, lebo kvalitativne podla mna zase o tak lepsie na tom nie su. my mame sedacku z möbel ludwig, dalsiu z kika a rodicom som kupoval z aska, pricom paradoxne najlepsia a najbytelnejsia je nakoniec ta z aska a najhorsia z kika, aj ked bola najdrahsia. 

dokonca aj v tom asko sa dalo velmi slusne konfigurovat. rozkladacia, podjazdna pre robot, zvysena kvoli pohodlnemu sedeniu. spodok je ina latka ako vrch. potiahnutie aj rozkladacej casi a zadnku. vyklapaci ottoman. a cenovo do 2 tisic, aj ked to boli docela slune velke sedacky (cca 4mx2m). plus vzdy teflonovu latku. co je ozaj super, vyskusane aj pri rozliati cerveneho vina a ono to fakt nemalo skvrnu. a to bola pritom bleda.


----------



## Horizon 2020

marish said:


> nedufam, ze to vydrzi 30 rokov ako vydrzali sedacky kedysi, ale nerad by som bol, ak by sa zacala rozpadat po 3.


Tak na to je istota kúpiť rezivo, pílu a frézu.
Potom kúpiť vlastnú látku a dať to čalúnnikovi.

Ťažko vyberať keď nevidíš konštrukciu. U nás z Decodom-u (samozrejme potom sme zistili, že žiadna domáca výroba ale v Poľsku) konštrukcia drží už asi 7-8 rokov. Horšie je to z poťahom. Pekne sa to časom začalo lúpať a teraz je zvlečená ako had. Nie sme prví ani poslední.


----------



## Wizzard

Ja mám doma stále sedačku z Moebelixu, už asi 10 a viac rokov, rozkladaciu na posteľ, zatiaľ drží, len sa poriadne ošúchala koženka na sedacej časti, tak sme to vyriešili tak, že som ju proste oddelil a prehodil presne naopak, teraz tam nemáme koženku, ale látku, pričom to vôbec nevyzerá divne, nejaký rok-dva to ešte vydrží.


----------



## marish

Horizon 2020 said:


> Tak na to je istota kúpiť rezivo, pílu a frézu.
> Potom kúpiť vlastnú látku a dať to čalúnnikovi.
> 
> Ťažko vyberať keď nevidíš konštrukciu. U nás z Decodom-u (samozrejme potom sme zistili, že žiadna domáca výroba ale v Poľsku) konštrukcia drží už asi 7-8 rokov. Horšie je to z poťahom. Pekne sa to časom začalo lúpať a teraz je zvlečená ako had. Nie sme prví ani poslední.


pilu a frezu sice uz mam, ale do projektu "rohova sedacia suprava" sa veru pustat nejdem. zatial ostanem pri primitivnejsich projektoch, ako tento hybrid vrchnych kuchynskych skriniek ikea metod a dosiek z duboveho masivu z ktoreho vznikla chodbova skrinka/botnik/lavica na sedenie s odkladacim priestorom na dazdniky. 











a dik za info ohladom decodomu.


----------



## ayoz

To sú vešiaky na kabáty nad skrinkou?


----------



## marish

ano. akurat mam tu jednu stenu natretu matnou farbou tikkurila optiva, co je umyvatelna, oderuvzdorna a nepusta farbu, takze sa tam daju vesat aj mokre kabaty a neosuchava sa tolko ta stena, kedze je viac drasana ako bezna biela stena.

mali by to byt tieto: BÄNGBULA Háčik, biela - IKEA


----------



## ayoz

Len sa mi zdali nejako nízko  Ale na tejto druhej fotke to vyzerá v už normálnejšie. Inak tá farba pri malých deťoch ideálna do detskej izby.


----------



## marish

to je iba uhlom pohladu. normalne sa tam da zavesit aj dlhy kabat. 

pri detoch by nejedneho napadlo dat si ju aj do celeho domu, lenze ta farba stenu difuzne uzavrie a tym uz nemoze dychat. takze asi je lepsie to s nou moc neprehanat a davat iba kam naozaj treba.


----------



## aquila

marish said:


> aquila mas na nasu domacnost prilis nebezpecne otazky.
> manzelka sa ma tiez uz par krat pytala, ci sme fakt potrebovali taku velku krabicu mat na chodbe, ale zatial sa mi to dari kamuflovat, tak prosim prejdime na inu temu.


tak ty mas RD a smarthome 

ale v takomto bytiku s jednou izbou ? ani na tazenie kryptomien mi to nevychadza  

ja mam tiez moj rack pekne v technickej a v skirnke na mieru nech to drahu nedrazdi
a tiez tam mam pekny kablovy salat, kedze su tam vyustenie nielen klasicka strukturovana kabelaz na data, ale aj kamery, videovratniky, od vsetkych senzorov aj takych veci, ze som si nechal magnetky v oknach/dverach, ze nech viem, ci su vsetky zavrete, optika, kablovka, rezervy,a je to aj elektrotunel ..


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> tak ty mas RD a smarthome
> 
> ale v takomto bytiku s jednou izbou ? ani na tazenie kryptomien mi to nevychadza
> 
> ja mam tiez moj rack pekne v technickej a v skirnke na mieru nech to drahu nedrazdi
> a tiez tam mam pekny kablovy salat, kedze su tam vyustenie nielen klasicka strukturovana kabelaz na data, ale aj kamery, videovratniky, od vsetkych senzorov aj takych veci, ze som si nechal magnetky v oknach/dverach, ze nech viem, ci su vsetky zavrete, optika, kablovka, rezervy,a je to aj elektrotunel ..


tak ono ten moj smarthome nie je tak narocny na priestor ako napriklad spominany loxone, ja tam mam jeden RPI a na nom jeden hdd na NAS, sdd na system a dongle na prijmanie zigbee. 
aj ja ho planujem mat obostavany vstavanou skrinou, nech nedrazdi... medzi nami ja som to trosku overkillol, ale to bez mucenia nikdy nepriznam. 









(ten wifi router bol tam iba pocas montaze polozeny, normalne ho nemavam vo faradayovej klietke)


----------



## Anonymný Bratislavčan

Ludia nemate skusenost a kuchynami na mieru od iKuchyne alebo Kuchyne Valent? Aka su na tom kvalitativne a cenovo v porovnani s konkurenciou?

Pripadne neviete o nejakom odskusanom stolarovi/studiu, ktore vie spravit peknu a kvalitnu kuchynu na mieru v BA za rozumnu cenu?

Dakujem


----------



## kfn77

ja mam skusenost s ikuchyne, som spoko. najprv robili len kuchynu ale potom som im dal cely byt.
kvalita velmi fajn, komunikacia uplne ok, montaznici (externisti) sikovni.
isiel by som do toho bez nejakeho vahania znova. ceny boli podla mna primerane....je to o tom, co si nakonfigurujes a zaplatis. mozes mat nejaku jednoduchu mensiu za 3k a tu istu dispoziciu aj za 10+.

myslim ze aj terminy dodrziavali, jedina vec co sa prihodila, bola ze pri montazi nedodali najvacsi panel na kraji a bez neho to nemohli uzavriet a muselo sa 3 dni cakat kym ho navezu a budu mat volny termin na dokoncenie.
ale kedze ma to nesurilo a este sa tam nebyvalo, tak to bola minimalna komplikacia.

Jedine co som za 2 roky musel riesit bola kvapkajuca bateria, co sa vybavilo v zaruke.

inak robia aj pekne vstavane skrine do spalne/chodby...

na zaciatku som pozeral kadeco, vratane ikea, oresi, stolarov a uz ani neviem koho, ale ako pisem vyssie, nelutujem svoj vyber. bol som tam zopar krat riesit nakresy osobne kym sme sa dostali do finalnej podoby. pacilo sa mi ze mali pripomienky k veci, vacsinu som potom dal zapracovat a nekreslia slepo navrh klienta, ale odporucia co sa moze viac hodit alebo byt praktickejsie.

zlavy moc nedavaju, mne dali trochu + menej za montaz, kedze to robili vsetko naraz.
inak maju tu svoju default 30% a tam to hasne. cenu si hlavne urcis ty sam vyberom materialov a vychytavok.


----------



## aquila

marish said:


> tak ono ten moj smarthome nie je tak narocny na priestor ako napriklad spominany loxone, ja tam mam jeden RPI a na nom jeden hdd na NAS, sdd na system a dongle na prijmanie zigbee.
> aj ja ho planujem mat obostavany vstavanou skrinou, nech nedrazdi... medzi nami ja som to trosku overkillol, ale to bez mucenia nikdy nepriznam.


heh to poznam  tiez som rad, ze niektorym veciam draha nie uplne rozumie a nesledovala rozpocet stavby, lebo za niektore veci by som aj ja sam seba rad nakopal do zadku, ze som prespekuloval. ale tak to je klasika 

ja som to naokniec potom poriesil, ze som ten kablovy salat nechal len v tej custom made skrinke. presne z dovodu farradaya, lebo bohuzial som tam musel mat aj router. ale ten planujem prehodit do chodby, ale nejako sa na to chystam uz hooodne dlno 

inak vidis, ty si tusim spominal, ze si chcel ma tovladanie cez tablet. no ja mam 10" v principe primarne ako videovratnika, ale uz by som do toho nikda nesiel. lebo kvoli tomu, ze je to dotykove a vlastne tym aj mozes otvarat branu, dvere, svetlo zapinat kukat kto je vonku, tak je ten display neskutocne zacapkany prave na tych par bodoch, ktore stlacas furt.

cize aj tu by som povedal, ze na buduce by som asi isiel do klasickeho tlacidloveho "sprosteho" videovratnika. aj ked asi to bude dost tazke, lebo aj na bosch rure su dotykove tlacidla. esteze v reichu je mozne mat indukciu aj s klasickymi otocnymi koleckami, co su na peci. lebo dotykovu indukciu co mame na byte, to je peklo.


----------



## michael89

Máme chodbu v holobyte, ktorý čoskoro budeme zariaďovať. Z nej vedú 2x dvere do izieb a jedny do kúpeľne. Dvere budú samozrejme s obložkovými zárubňami. Čo je podľa vás lepšie, ak by sa dvere otvárali smerom do chodby alebo smerom do izieb s tým, že potom by z chodby bolo vidno celú hĺbku zárubne?


----------



## marish

michael89 said:


> Máme chodbu v holobyte, ktorý čoskoro budeme zariaďovať. Z nej vedú 2x dvere do izieb a jedny do kúpeľne. Dvere budú samozrejme s obložkovými zárubňami. Čo je podľa vás lepšie, ak by sa dvere otvárali smerom do chodby alebo smerom do izieb s tým, že potom by z chodby bolo vidno celú hĺbku zárubne?


zalezi od dispozicie izieb/kupelne a sirky chodby. ako si sam poznamenal, tak otvaranie do chodby zabezpeci rovny pohlad, preto ak sirka chodby a ucel miestnosti dovoli, estetickejsie bude otvaranie do chodby. dvere na konci chodby pritom mozu byt otvarave aj z chodby, kedze nie je na ne "pohlad z boku". prvorady je podorys a dispozicia, ak posles ten, mozme sa zacat bavit o tom, ako to spravit co najestetickejsie.

inak odporucam bezfalcove zarubne s magnetickym zamkom (jazyckom), je to trosku drahsie ale tiez to dost pomoze k estetickosti dvier.


----------



## michael89

Prvé podlažie vyzerá takto a jedná sa mi teda o troje dverí, ktoré vidno na obrázku - detská izba, kúpeľňa a izba.
V kúpeľni budeme namiesto vane dávať sprchový kút a aj kvôli tomu som rozmýšľal, že otváraním dverí do chodby by v kúpeľni vzniklo viac miesta vhodného napríklad na ďalšiu skrinku.


----------



## marish

michael89 said:


> Prvé podlažie vyzerá takto a jedná sa mi teda o troje dverí, ktoré vidno na obrázku - detská izba, kúpeľňa a izba.
> V kúpeľni budeme namiesto vane dávať sprchový kút a aj kvôli tomu som rozmýšľal, že otváraním dverí do chodby by v kúpeľni vzniklo viac miesta vhodného napríklad na ďalšiu skrinku.
> View attachment 2387874


izby by som nechal tak, ako su nakreslene a kupelna v tomto pripade moze byt hocijak. mas na chodbe dost miesta na otvaranie von, kedze tie dalsie dvoje dvere nie su na rovnakej stene, tak nebude esteticky az tak vadit rozny smer otvarania, ako keby si mal rozne otvarania na jednej stene.

ja osobne by som asi nechal aj tu kupelnu dnu, dvere by aspon skryli tu skrinku popripade pracku/ susicku, ak ju nemate inde vyriesenu. pri otvarani dnu je tam akurat kolizia s osobou stojacou pri umyvadle.

tiez si premysli, ci budete mat dvere do kupelne vzdy zatvorene, lebo pri otvarani von budu zavadzat. pri otvarani dnu bude jedno ci ich budes mavat otvorene alebo zatvorene (kym nebudes vyberat nieco zo skrinky.

obe riesenia su vpodstate ok.


----------



## aquila

marish said:


> inak odporucam bezfalcove zarubne s magnetickym zamkom (jazyckom), je to trosku drahsie ale tiez to dost pomoze k estetickosti dvier.


toto by som moc neodporucal, resp mame take dvere presne do druhej kupelne, a sice to vyzera pekne zvonku, ale je to neprakticke. do obytnej izby by som to nechcel, najma do spalne. lebo vzdy ked zavres tak je cvaknutie jazycka pocutelne.

ale beriem ako dan za to, ze su to reverzne otvarave dvere, teda usetris priestor vnutri. zaroven musis davat pozor, aby si ich nevyvalil, lebo sa mozu otvarat len do 90 stupov 

taketo nieco. plus su o dost drahsie ako klasicke dvere. ale ako opakujem, u nas to bol podobny problem, kde


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> toto by som moc neodporucal, resp mame take dvere presne do druhej kupelne, a sice to vyzera pekne zvonku, ale je to neprakticke. do obytnej izby by som to nechcel, najma do spalne. lebo vzdy ked zavres tak je cvaknutie jazycka pocutelne.


aquila chod do druhej kupelne a este raz si tie dvere vyskusaj. 
lebo tie dvere sa daju zavriet uplne potichu, ak ich zatvaras so zatlacenou kluckou (rovnako ako aj klasicky jazycek je vtedy bez cvaknutia). ak ich iba zavries bez stlacenia klucky tak je tam pocut cvak, ale ten je rovnako pocut pri mechanickom jazycku, podla mna este hlasnejsi. cize toto nie je ziadna nevyhoda, ta (ne)hlucnost je identicka, ako pri klasickych. bezfalcove dvere mozu byt samozrejme aj s mechanickym jazyckom, len potom je na zarubni viditelny pliesok v mieste, kde jazyk vraza do zarubne. preto som pre maximalizaciu estetickosti spomenul uz pouzit magneticky jazycek (ale nie je nutnost pre bezfalc).



aquila said:


> ale beriem ako dan za to, ze su to reverzne otvarave dvere, teda usetris priestor vnutri. zaroven musis davat pozor, aby si ich nevyvalil, lebo sa mozu otvarat len do 90 stupov


toto som neporozumel, ci tymi reverznymi reagujes na mna alebo opisujes tie tvoje dvere do kupelne, lebo bezfalc a reverzne su 2 rozne veci, bezfalc nemusis mat reverzny). ja som tieto reverzne dvere videl u znamych a prisli mi dost neprakticke, ako si spominal, idu otvorit maximalne na 90° (ak ratam klucku ako prekazku pri presuvani sirokeho predmetu tak afektivne ani 90° nedosahuju. tiez je zaves tych dveri dost komplikovany a cakal by som ze aj skor kazivy, ale v tomto su aj bezfalcove dvere komplikovanejsie ako uplne klasicky pin a lozko.


----------



## Wizzard

My máme tie dvere (magnetické a súčasne reverzné) v oboch izbách a sme veľmi spokojní. Presne ako vraví marish, ak zatváraš kľučkou, tak vôbec necvakajú. Okrem toho, v noci nemáme nikdy potrebu zatvárať dvere, lebo nikdy nespíme so zavretými dvermi na izbe.


----------



## aquila

problem je, ze clovek si nejako zvykol, ze idu aj bez stlacenia zavriet  mozno je to ozaj len vec zvyku.

asi som to mal lepsie napisat. ale tie reverzne dvere su presne pre to dost na prd, ze musis tam dat zarazku. nastastie su to 80tky, takze to nie je taky problem, ale neznala navsteva nam to uz "rozrazila" ze som len cakal, ze sa urvy panty.

a hej tie panty su pri reverznych aj bezfalcovych skrytych skryte, ktore su kusok komplikovanejsie. zase sa ale super nastavaju. a to mame aj klasicke panty "3D".

nicmenej, u nas sme davali tie reverzne, aby sa usetrilo miesto priamo v miestnosti, ale teraz by som dal uz normalne.

ale uznavam, ze bezfalcove so skrytou zarubnou vyzeraju ozaj velmi pekne, v podstate okrem klucky to ani nie je moc vidno. cize esteticky je to ozaj iny level. len tam treba pocitat na to aj so stavebnymi otvormi, kedze tam samozrejme nestaci klasicky 900mm stavebny otvor na 80tky dvere.

ked uz sme pri tych dverach, tak ja kazdemu odporucam ak moze si dat aspon 210tky dvere, t.j. 215cm stavebny otvor na vysku. my mame 2500 a vyzera to velmi dobre. samozrejme pokial to su aspon 80tky dvere, idealne 90tky.


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> problem je, ze clovek si nejako zvykol, ze idu aj bez stlacenia zavriet  mozno je to ozaj len vec zvyku.


ano, aj ja som si navykol ich proste pritiahnut bez stlacania klucky, ale ked uz sa vyskytne situacia, ze idem do izby "po spickach", tak mi napadne tie dvere zavriet kluckou. 

niekedy to kliknutie jazycka nie je najvacsi problem: 







aquila said:


> ked uz sme pri tych dverach, tak ja kazdemu odporucam ak moze si dat aspon 210tky dvere, t.j. 215cm stavebny otvor na vysku. my mame 2500 a vyzera to velmi dobre. samozrejme pokial to su aspon 80tky dvere, idealne 90tky.


mne sa pacia bezfalce, ktore su az po strop, myslim ze v skyboxe boli take v standarde.
nenasiel som lepsiu fotku ako v tomto inzerate https://www.rkeuropa.sk/detail/770


----------



## michael89

Aké máte skúsenosti s laminátovými podlahami?

Práve vyberáme nové a dostali sme sa až k podlahe značke Quick Step, ktorá by mala byť vodeodolná a okrem toho aj veľmi trvácna (SIG4762 | Dub kartáčovaný teplý prírodný).
Na prvý pohľad vyzerá takmer ako drevená, aj cena je už pomerne vysoká - okolo 34€ za m2.

Nie som žiaden stavebný expert a tak by som tých skúsenejších na tomto fóre chcel poprosiť o rady, čím je vlastne podlaha v cene 30+€ za m2 lepšia, než napríklad takáto za polovičnú cenu: Laminátová podlaha Excellent Plus dub Fresco Leave nakúpiť v OBI

Oplatí sa investovať do drahšej laminátovej? Pri výmere a zariaďovaní nášho bytu to už atakuje hranicu 3000€ iba za podlahy...


----------



## Wizzard

Máme takú podlahu v celom byte vrátane kuchyne, konkrétne Quick Step Impressive, vybrali sme ju preto, lebo sme nechceli dať väčšinu rozpočtu len za podlahy, ak by sme brali drevené a táto naša vyzerá aj dobre aj je kvalitná a nie je taká drahá ako drevo. Teda ak chceš laminát a by ti niečo vydržal, tak určite by som išiel do kvalitnej, teda napríklad spomenutý Quick Step. Porovnať s OBI neviem, tá naša do seba pekne zapadá a drží dobre, tá vodo odolnosť je vraj vtedy, ak použijeme špeciálnu škárovaciu hmotu, ale do kúpeľne sme ju nedali, tak neviem posúdiť, ako to je.
Samozrejme, ak ti na zem spadne nejaká ťažká tvrdá vec, urobí ti to tam dierku, ale to aj na dreve, tak by som to neriešil. Keby niečo, dá sa to rozobrať a poškodená parketa nahradiť.





Laminátové podlahy QUICK STEP kolekcia IMPRESSIVE


Predajne & e-shop. Najväčší výber laminátových a drevených podláh od svetových výrobcov skladom - Egger, Quick Step, Krono original, Par-ky, Tarkett, Kährs




www.parkettstore.sk


----------



## MBPA

QuickStep su Belgicania a nie su zli. Na druhej strane, niektore nemecke laminatove podlahy ktore ma pod vlastnou privatkou Bauhaus alebo Hornbach a stoja do 15 EUR su tiez uplne OK, castokrat to pre nich prave tieto velke firmy vyrabaju. Urcite by som vsa na podlahe nesetril a ani tak co sa tyka ceny, lebo cena nie je indikatorom kvality. Ale podlaha je nieco na com fungujes 24/7, kazdy zly spoj je vo svetle vidiet, budete ta neskutocne stvat a uvidis ho aj o polnoci  Ovela dolezitejsie je vsak podla mna vediet podlahu polozit. Poznam vela DIY ludi ktori si mysleli ze to vedia a ked k nim pridem tak sa pochvalia ako si to sami spravili, ale pri stupeni bosou nohou mam naozaj pocit ze na tej plavajucej podlahe plavam alebo citim kazdu nerovnost a zly spoj. Ale mozem byt len precitlively


----------



## Wizzard

Tak ja by som ani neuvažoval, že položiť si podlahu sám, na to treba jednoznačne odborníkov, čo sa tým živia. Napríklad u nás bolo treba dať preč staré parkety a piesok pod nimi a urobiť tam prípravu na podlahu (styrodur, rigidur), vyplniť a vyrovnať to celé, to nie je sranda.


----------



## marish

hlavne odporucam investovat do podkladu, kedze sebelepsia plavajuca podlaha bude vrzgat a casom sa v nej aj objavia poskodene spoje, ak nebudes mat dobry podklad. a dobry podklad nemyslim volnym okom rovny poter, ale skutocne po stvornozky s 2m vodovahou pomerana podlaha, idealne sikovnym podlaharom. my sme sa s manzelkou takto nechali opit rozkom, ked nam zavolany podlahar od dveri povedal, ze miestnost netreba nivelovat a je vpohode na pokladku pripravena. nakoniec nam on tu podlahu nerobil, lebo by sme museli cakat dlho a polozili sme si ju sami. samotna DYI pokladka bola vpohode, to sme zvladli az na prekvapenie dobre, ale mali sme v miestnosti jednu "jamu", ktora teda ani nahodou nebola "vpohode". s tym miestom sme stravili fakt extremne vela casu, vyrezavanim podlozky do presneho mnohouholnika, aby sme nejak tu jamu vykompenzovali a aj tak to nie je na 100%. nastastie je akurat cela pod manzelskou postelou, takze sa po nej nechodi, ale to sme mali iba velke stastie. takze v prvom rade dobre byt vynivelovat a na dobrom podklade aj lacnejsia podlaha bude sluzit ovela lepsie ako draha podlaha na krivom.

inak my sme do domu chceli uz drevenu, pobehali sme celu bratislavu od hornbachov az po premiove znacky (rozptyl od 30e po 100+e/m2), pozerali sme zaroven aj kvalitnejsie laminaty, ako setriacu alternativu a nakoniec sme po zhodnoteni vsetkych pros/cons zobrali z hornbachu drevenu olejovanu dubovu podlahu za 30e/m2 (bola tam aj mnozstevna zlava), mali fakt sikovneho podlahara a hlavne sme si ju dali nalepit, nie iba polozit. zatial sme s nou velmi spokojni, kedze je to drevo, tak samozrejme, ze ked na nu padne nieco tazsie, tak to necha na podlahe malicku preliacinu, ale pri detoch to bude aj tak uplne, pokial si v dome nespravis betonovu podlahu pre vyrobne haly. 

drevo ma tu vyhodu, ze sa da lokalne opravovat, ci uz naolejovanim, prebrusenim+naolejovanim alebo pri hlbokej diere by to malo ist zatmelit, popripade vyrezat, vsadit hrcu, pretmelit, prebrusit, a ak to spravi sikovny podlahar, tak o tom nikto iny okrem vas dvoch nebudu vediet.


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> Tak ja by som ani neuvažoval, že položiť si podlahu sám, na to treba jednoznačne odborníkov, čo sa tým živia. Napríklad u nás bolo treba dať preč staré parkety a piesok pod nimi a urobiť tam prípravu na podlahu (styrodur, rigidur), vyplniť a vyrovnať to celé, to nie je sranda.


vyrovnat to samozrejme laik nezvladne, ale pokladka pri click systeme naozaj nie je tazka. my sme rekonstruovali iba jednu izbu (1.etapa) a 2 roky na to zvysok bytu. tu jednu izbu sme si spravili sami a az na casovu narocnost kvoli spominanej nerovnosti to nebola ziadna raketova veda. podlaha mimo tej jamy je svojimi prejavmi uplne rovnaka, ako profesionalne polozena podlaha vo zvysku bytu o dva roky neskor (a to je o tie dva roky starsia).


----------



## Wizzard

Áno, ale väčšinou je najväčší problém práve tá príprava na to položenie, málokde môžeš len položiť podlahu na dokonale rovný a pripravený povrch.


----------



## marish

vsak jasne, ale tu predpripravu ti moze spravit firma, co ti robi rekonstrukciu bytu. ked si u nej objednas nivelaciu, tak ti to vyniveluju. ked nivelaciu+pokladku, tak ti aj polozia podlahu. osobne to neodporucam, nam sa to uz pri celom byte ozaj nechcelo robit a radsej sme si za to zaplatili. pri tej jednej izbe bol dost problem niekoho zohnat na tak malu zakazku, preto sme si povedali, ze vyskusame a uplne vpohode ta laminatova podlaha fakt je na nerozoznanie od zvysku bytu. 

inak toto je ta drevena podlaha z hornbachu:









a este jedna vec, co sice nie je velmi lacna ale odporucam si za to par eur priplatit. miesto prechodovych list sme si dali spravit korkovu dilataciu (vidno na fotke) a tym padom nemame v dome jedinu listu. vyzera to fakt super. oproti prechodovej liste je ten dizajn a aj udrzba o level vyssie. takze to tiez odporucam.


----------



## Wizzard

Tá dilatácia vyzerá fajn, my máme trochu problém s lištami, že sa olupujú, dik za tip.


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> Tá dilatácia vyzerá fajn, my máme trochu problém s lištami, že sa olupujú, dik za tip.


myslim ze ta dilatacia bola 26e/bm aj s pracou, cize ak v byte potrebujes poriesit par kuskov, kde sa stykuje dlazba a drevo tak to cenovo nie je ziaden problem. my sme si takto dali spravit aj vsetky styky drevena podlaha-dvere na terasu, takze to bolo nakoniec par sto eur, cize oproti obycajnym hlinikovym listam to bolo o dost drahsie, ale takto spatne to hodnotime ako super rozhodnutie. 

ale neviem, ci sa takto daju riesit aj laminatove podlahy. my mame drevenu (nalepenu na podklad), takze to si este zisti, ci je to u teba mozne...


----------



## Wizzard

Tak to asi nebude možné, a hlavne aj preto, lebo my nemáme skoro žiadny styk laminátu s dlažbou, keďže podlahu máme všade, v izbách aj na chodbe a chcel by som poriešiť tie styky medzi izbami a chodbou.


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> Tak to asi nebude možné, a hlavne aj preto, lebo my nemáme skoro žiadny styk laminátu s dlažbou, keďže podlahu máme všade, v izbách aj na chodbe a chcel by som poriešiť tie styky medzi izbami a chodbou.


osobne si myslim, ze dost problem by bol to uz len retrofitnut do existujucej podlahy. pri novej sa to pekne pritlaci a korok drzi, ale do existujucej medzery sa to podla mna nebude dat rozumne spravit.


----------



## richie_ke

hmm .. QuickStep Impressive som si teraz daval sam do celeho domu (~160stvorcov) a aj do kupelni .. na drevenu uz mi nevyslo .. tak dufam ze vydrzi  .. pocit z nej je zatial super


----------



## aquila

my mame drevenu podlahu a popravde to moc neodporucam. weitzer parkett original dub (stala vtedy cez 60 euro za stvorec len material..) je urobena sice kvalitne, ale ma jednu blbu vlastnost drevenej podlahy. mame juhozapadnu orientaciu a v lete, ked su zaluzie hore, tak ked na to svieti slnko, tak sa to logicky nahreje, a potom po zotmeni to tak do polnoci jemne "puka" ... 

aj sme to reklamovali a bolo nam povedane, ze it is not a bug it is a feature .. 

inak je samozrejme neskutocne prijemna na dotyk, aj pocitovo super, ale tento "neduh" mna osobne dost skrie. ale proste kedze mame drevohlinik okna, masiv drevo nielen dvere ale aj parapety, tak ina ako drevena podlaha sa nedala dat 



marish said:


> mali fakt sikovneho podlahara a hlavne sme si ju dali nalepit, nie iba polozit. zatial sme s nou velmi spokojn


mooj clovek. jedine lepena podlaha, ale na to treba ozaj dobreho majstra. my mame tiez celoplosne lepenu podlahu a je to super. 

co inak neodporucam je vinyl. mame drahy 40+ euro a ukecali zenu, ze je to super do kuchyne, ale prdlajz. na houbeles to je, padne ti nozik a vylupne ti kusok podlahy. do kychynskej casti uz al en a len jedine dlazbu.


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> my mame drevenu podlahu a popravde to moc neodporucam. weitzer parkett original dub (stala vtedy cez 60 euro za stvorec len material..) je urobena sice kvalitne, ale ma jednu blbu vlastnost drevenej podlahy. mame juhozapadnu orientaciu a v lete, ked su zaluzie hore, tak ked na to svieti slnko, tak sa to logicky nahreje, a potom po zotmeni to tak do polnoci jemne "puka" ...
> 
> aj sme to reklamovali a bolo nam povedane, ze it is not a bug it is a feature ..


ano, toto je pravda, aj nam to pulako hlavne na jednom exponovanom mieste, kym sme nemali este namontovane zaluzie, ale teraz ked si ich viem stiahnut (buduce leto uz verim, ze budu na automat  ), tak to pukanie samozrejme zmizlo. hlavne z coho som ja nadseny je, ze ta nalepena podlaha pri stupani nevydava absolutne ziadne zvuky.

kamarat si daval nejaky hybridny laminat s dyhou navrchu a dal si to aj do kuchyne a vstupnej haly, lebo zevraj to je vodeodolne a oderuvzdorne, ale jeho manzelka sa z toho netvari moc nadsene, hlavne ta oderuvzdornost v chodbe je zevraj nic moc. my mame kupelne/wcko/kuchynu/vstup dlazbu, co je vidno na fotke a je to fajn, hlavne v zime, ked sa to nahreje od podlahovky v kupelniach. 
v lete som cez to aj chladil a tiez to citelne pomohlo, aj ked to je trosku neprijemne v kupelni na boso, kedze ta dlazba je realne ladova. drevo sa vychilluje na normalnu teplotu, ale dlazba kedze ma ovela lepsiu tepelnu vodivost, tak cez nu ten chlad hlavne prerazal. ale aj to som uz vyriesil, na leto pocas chladenia vypinam kupelnove okruhy podlahovky a problem solved.


----------



## aquila

tak my tam mame z jednej strany okno 2,5x3,5m  takze tam to nahreje aj ked nechcem  v izbach to neni take markatne ale v tej obyvacke je.. 

my mame tu drevenu aj v predsieni, a tiez velmi zle rozhdonutie. pojde to von pri rekonstrukcii. take klasiky, ze kamienok mas v topanke posunies sa a fuuu zarez. tu je snad ozaj ta vyhoda, ze to drevo vies relativne dobre aj fixnut.


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> Nemá náhodou niekto v najbližšej dobe cestu z Linzu do Bratislavy?  Mal by som záujem o niečo z Ikei a u nás, ani vo Viedni, Brne a Budapešti to už nemajú.
> 
> Keby som tam šiel sám, neoplatilo by sa mi to finančne (benzín + prípadne diaľničná známka).
> 
> edit: ale ako tak pozerám, tak v tej našej nemajú viac toho, teda asi by mi to aj tak nepomohlo.


inak ikea ma v tomto uz dlhodobo serie, ze vacsinou tie najpouzitelnejsie veci po case zrusia, pipripade nahradia shittnejsou verziou. my teraz uz ked nieco kupujeme tak vezmem aj rezervu (ak su to nejake prkotinky, ako hacik na stenu)...


----------



## Wizzard

Áno, tak ja by som chcel práve niečo veľké, na čo treba minimálne osobné auto (sedačka Vallentuna) lebo už roky nemáme poriadny gauč v obývačke a u nás sú niektoré časti vypredané a ktovie či to bude ešte niekedy v ponuke


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> Áno, tak ja by som chcel práve niečo veľké, na čo treba minimálne osobné auto (sedačka Vallentuna) lebo už roky nemáme poriadny gauč v obývačke a u nás sú niektoré časti vypredané a ktovie či to bude ešte niekedy v ponuke


priamo v ikei ti vedia castokrat povedat viac, ako na nete... kedy bude naskladneny, ci je tam nejaky vyrobny problem a dokedy sa asi bude cakat, ci uz ukoncuju vyrobu, popripade cim produkt planuju nahradit.


----------



## ASB298

Ja som bral Soderhamn "gauc" modularny v Ikei, kupis kolko kusov chces a pokombinujes, velmi pohodlny, siroky cize da sa aj vyspat bez rozlozenia, nie je tvrdy ani velmi makky taky akurat, a vies si vymenit obliecky ak ta omrzi farba alebo sa zaspini tak ze sa to neda vycistit.


----------



## Wizzard

Videl som, ale my by sme potrebovali naopak nie na spanie, ale s uloznym priestorom, lebo toho je zufalo malo. Vallentuna ma aj vyhodu, ze sa sklada z mensich casti, ktore by sa mohli dat odviezt aj osobnym autom.


----------



## marish

Wizzard said:


> Vallentuna ma aj vyhodu, ze sa sklada z mensich casti, ktore by sa mohli dat odviezt aj osobnym autom.


v ikei sa vsetko sklada z mensich casti. 

napr rohovy diel (vacsinou najvacsi kus) tych dvoch pohoviek ma najvacsiu krabicu dost podobnu:


----------



## ASB298

Wizzard said:


> Videl som, ale my by sme potrebovali naopak nie na spanie, ale s uloznym priestorom, lebo toho je zufalo malo. Vallentuna ma aj vyhodu, ze sa sklada z mensich casti, ktore by sa mohli dat odviezt aj osobnym autom.


Tak zbehni do Linzu ak tak velmi chces ten gauc. Zas az tak daleko to nie je.


----------



## Wizzard

No dik za radu, ale asi kašlem na to, trepať sa 550 km kvôli trom vankúšom sa mi fakt nechce, na tento rok mám už cestovania celkom dosť


----------



## ASB298

Wizzard said:


> No dik za radu, ale asi kašlem na to, trepať sa 550 km kvôli trom vankúšom sa mi fakt nechce, na tento rok mám už cestovania celkom dosť


Skus objednat dorucenie k nejakemu domu v Kittsee a ked pridu dorucit tam ich cakaj a si to prevezmes.


----------



## aquila

marish said:


> ja som si ich nasiel, lebo idu dobre integrovat do home assistanta. zatial mam xiaomi imilab dve kamery, ktore som tiez nastavil tak, ze mi 24/7 ukladaju na NAS, ale nejdu ovladat z HO, ale jedine cez mi home, tak rozmyslam, ze casom vymenim za nieco od reolinku, ale zatial ma to nejak netlaci... tak ak by si ich kupoval, zreferuj ako si spokojny.


trosku som si popisal aj so supportom a stale zvazujem. 

problem je, ze nemaju dotiahnutu jednu vec. tie wifi kamery potrebujes na prvotnu inicializaciu napojit cez RJ45, co samo o sebe by mozno nebol problem, ale velke minus vidim, ze ta ista non-wifi kamera ma PoE cez RJ, ale wifi tento PoE modul nemaju. 

napojenie na NVR pre wifi kamery nejde inak ako cez net, a klasicke kamery su sice fajn, ale chcel som to kombinovat, lebo nie vsetky miesta by som vedel pokryt priaom cez ethernet, kedze elektrikari zabudli par kablov natahat aj ked som to mal v projekte a nejako som na to pri stavbe zabudol no .. sak mame aj take absurdnosti, ze do satniku mame dovedene dva ethernetkable, ale do spalne, kde to bolo aj podla projektu neni ziaden (to mal byt fall back HO)

ale aspon som nasiel za velmi prakricku PoE outdoor skrinku, ktora presne vyhovuje mojim poziadavkam. navyse za dobry peniaz, kedze mam na klucovych bodoch presne vyvedeny aj elektrokabel aj ethernetkabel, a odtial viem vetvit PoE kamery. zaroven je to smiesne lacne a superprakticke. 
pricom ma to dost vykonu aby sa tam dalo aj solidne PoE svetlo.

takze skusim najist idealne PoE a aj PeE/wlan kameru, co ide napojit na NVR. ale inak z testov na youtube vysli reolink velmi dobre, najma tie ich 4K kamery. 
mozno ich zopar predsalen kupim, lebo aj s NVR sa to zmesti do nejakych 800-1000 euro, co je este OK cena









Switch Flex Utility


The Switch Flex Utility is an outdoor weatherproof enclosure designed for use with the Switch Flex, USW-Flex. It includes an Ethernet patch cable and a 60W PoE adapter, which provides a maximum PoE budget of 46W. The USW Flex Utility can be easily mounted on a pole, provides clean cable...




eu.store.ui.com


----------



## Julia_Knapi

aquila said:


> my mame drevenu podlahu a popravde to moc neodporucam. weitzer parkett original dub (stala vtedy cez 60 euro za stvorec len material..) je urobena sice kvalitne, ale ma jednu blbu vlastnost drevenej podlahy. mame juhozapadnu orientaciu a v lete, ked su zaluzie hore, tak ked na to svieti slnko, tak sa to logicky nahreje, a potom po zotmeni to tak do polnoci jemne "puka" ...


a koľko vás prosím vyšlo lepenie tej drevenej podlahy? máme izby + predsieň 134 m2 a trošku sa obávam, páči sa mi tiež drevo a široké ale asi mi cena spraví škrt do rozpočtu. Zatiaľ som chcela túto Parador Classic 3025 Dub 1744844, Drevená podlaha 1-lamela 4V lak ale ak to má aj lepenie stáť viac ako 130 eur za meter tak budem musieť niekde porozmýšľať o náhrade dreva. A na čo si dať pozor pri majstroch keď lepia podlahu?


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> my mame drevenu podlahu a popravde to moc neodporucam. weitzer parkett original dub (stala vtedy cez 60 euro za stvorec len material..) je urobena sice kvalitne, ale ma jednu blbu vlastnost drevenej podlahy. mame juhozapadnu orientaciu a v lete, ked su zaluzie hore, tak ked na to svieti slnko, tak sa to logicky nahreje, a potom po zotmeni to tak do polnoci jemne "puka" ...


ked sa nam tu znovu ozivila tato tema, tak zreportujem, ze v lete 2022 nam pukanie ustupilo. mozno som iba z roka na rok ohluchol, ale skor sa mi zda, ako keby sa po prvom lete znizilo pnutie v doskach. neviem si to velmi vysvetlit, lebo stale su vsetky dosky 100% nalepene a nevznikli medzi nimi ani ziadne dilatacne skaricky, ale podlaha uz na mieste, kde nam na nu prazi slnko nepukala...


Julia_Knapi said:


> Zatiaľ som chcela túto Parador Classic 3025 Dub 1744844, Drevená podlaha 1-lamela 4V lak


vitaj na fore, ak mozem poradit, tak zamyslel by som sa este nad vyhodami nevyhodami oleja oproti laku. nam prisiel olej o dost praktickejsi, kedze odpusti mierne poskrabania (da sa potom relativne lahko fixnut), aj ked zas nie je az taky bezudrzbovy, kedze podlahu treba mozno raz za dva roky preolejovat. zatial ju ale tolko nemame, takze sme este neriesili. radsej si zisti pros/cons u nejakeho podlahara, ale poinformoval by som sa este tymto smerom.


Julia_Knapi said:


> ak to má aj lepenie stáť viac ako 130 eur za meter tak budem musieť niekde porozmýšľať o náhrade dreva. A na čo si dať pozor pri majstroch keď lepia podlahu?


neviem ako za posledne dva roky inflacia zdvihla ceny, ale 130e/m2 lepenia podlahy mi pride priserne vela. to niekto ma realne tuto cenu? my sme platili cca 20e/m2+DPH lepenia (lepidlo+praca) a 25e/bm+DPH korkovej dilatacie. mali sme normalneho majstra-zivnostnika, ziadnu specialnu profi firmu cez dizajn studio, s kvalitou sme po roku a pol spokojni, iba jedna doska nam v strede po dlzke praskla asi 15cm, ale to je skor nejaka vyrobna chyba podlahy, ako prace, kedze nic v tom mieste nevrzga, nepruzi, ani sa neodlepuje. predpokladam, ze to pojde fixnut nejakym pretmelenim a prebrusenim.


----------



## Julia_Knapi

marish said:


> vitaj na fore, ak mozem poradit, tak zamyslel by som sa este nad vyhodami nevyhodami oleja oproti laku. nam prisiel olej o dost praktickejsi, kedze odpusti mierne poskrabania (da sa potom relativne lahko fixnut), aj ked zas nie je az taky bezudrzbovy, kedze podlahu treba mozno raz za dva roky preolejovat. zatial ju ale tolko nemame, takze sme este neriesili. radsej si zisti pros/cons u nejakeho podlahara, ale poinformoval by som sa este tymto smerom.


dobry den dakujem za privitanie, ano olej je podla mna prijemnejsi ale zas som pocula prave opak ze lak je odolnejsi ako len olej, tym ze by tam mala byt dalsia vrstva. ale popytam sa este. No a k cene dufala som ze do 130 eur/m2 akoze komplet, nielen lepenie ale aj s materialom. 😅 tam sa ale asi nedostanem bez vyraznejsej zlavy, takze mozno dam drevo len niekde a dokombinujem. 

prasklina by sa mala dat vymenit aj ta jedna konretna podlaha (kus mam na mysli ako keby jeden obdlznik), nie? ze sa vyberie a nanovo nalepi, ci to je uz moc komplikovane? chapem ze po X rokoch ked na podlahe vidno zub casu uz asi nie ale takto po roku a pol.


----------



## marish

Julia_Knapi said:


> dobry den dakujem za privitanie, ano olej je podla mna prijemnejsi ale zas som pocula prave opak ze lak je odolnejsi ako len olej, tym ze by tam mala byt dalsia vrstva.


ano, urcite je lak odolnejsia (tvrdsia) vrstva, ale ak na podlahu padne nieco tazsie, tak sa poskodenie ukaze aj na laku. ten sa potom nasledne tazsie opravuje ako olejovana podlaha. cize lakovany povrch je odolnejsi ako maksia olejovana podlaha, ale ked sa uz raz poskodi, tak je s nou viac prace, ako s olejovanou.


Julia_Knapi said:


> prasklina by sa mala dat vymenit aj ta jedna konretna podlaha (kus mam na mysli ako keby jeden obdlznik), nie? ze sa vyberie a nanovo nalepi, ci to je uz moc komplikovane? chapem ze po X rokoch ked na podlahe vidno zub casu uz asi nie ale takto po roku a pol.


vymenit cely kus bohuzial nejde, kedze sa jednotlive kusy do seba zacvakavaju na pero+drazku









podobne ako je to pri laminatovej, a taktiez ked je podlaha nalepena, tak jeden kus v strede pola sa neda menit. jedine rozobrat od kraja miesnosti a polozit nanovo, ale to si pri lepenej podlahe bez jej poskodenia neviem predstavit...

taketo poskodenia sa skor opravuju, ale nevidim v tom velmi problem, naleje sa tam tmel, prebrusi, naolejujue a kedze aj na zvysku podlahy su v texture podobne ciary, nebude to vobec vidiet...









ak niekto vie presnejsie, ako toto fixnut, tak dajte vediet.


----------



## aquila

marish said:


> ked sa nam tu znovu ozivila tato tema, tak zreportujem, ze v lete 2022 nam pukanie ustupilo. mozno som iba z roka na rok ohluchol, ale skor sa mi zda, ako keby sa po prvom lete znizilo pnutie v doskach. neviem si to velmi vysvetlit, lebo stale su vsetky dosky 100% nalepene a nevznikli medzi nimi ani ziadne dilatacne skaricky, ale podlaha uz na mieste, kde nam na nu prazi slnko nepukala...


no nam to ani po 15+ rokoch neprestalo  dokonca aj teraz v zime sakra  
takze asi nam to dali asi nejako zle, ale tak co uz no.. 



marish said:


> neviem ako za posledne dva roky inflacia zdvihla ceny, ale 130e/m2 lepenia podlahy mi pride priserne vela. to niekto ma realne tuto cenu? my sme platili cca 20e/m2+DPH lepenia (lepidlo+praca) a 25e/bm+DPH korkovej dilatacie. mali sme normalneho majstra-zivnostnika, ziadnu specialnu profi firmu cez dizajn studio, s kvalitou sme po roku a pol spokojni, iba jedna doska nam v strede po dlzke praskla asi 15cm, ale to je skor nejaka vyrobna chyba podlahy, ako prace, kedze nic v tom mieste nevrzga, nepruzi, ani sa neodlepuje. predpokladam, ze to pojde fixnut nejakym pretmelenim a prebrusenim.


suhlas, aj tych 130 s materialom za stvorec je docela dost. to aj vo viedni je lacnejsie 
v podstate okolo 30 euro m2 aj s dvojitym resp trojitym olejovanim/lakovanim je dajme tomu primerane
my sme to mali nieco pod 30 euro/m2 a to sme mali prebrusovanie a trojnasobne lakovanie



marish said:


> ano, urcite je lak odolnejsia (tvrdsia) vrstva, ale ak na podlahu padne nieco tazsie, tak sa poskodenie ukaze aj na laku. ten sa potom nasledne tazsie opravuje ako olejovana podlaha. cize lakovany povrch je odolnejsi ako maksia olejovana podlaha, ale ked sa uz raz poskodi, tak je s nou viac prace, ako s olejovanou.


na byte mame olej, na dome mame lak. lak ma vyhodu v tom, ze je dlhsiu dobu "bezudrzbovy", ale ked ti tam padne nieco, tak oprava je narocnejsia a plus sa netrafis uplne presne aby to nebolo vidno, kedze to musis prebrusit a prelakovat.

pri oleji je to sice priebezne narocnejsie na udrzbu, ako hovoris, malo by sa kazde dva roky olejovat, ale priznam sa ehm, ze nieee vzdy sa to da, ze ano 
ale zase pripadne opravy zvlastne bez problemov aj sam a je to tak nejako menej viditelne aj po "amaterskom" zakroku

asi ako oprava sadrovej omietky vs. klasicka omietka..


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> no nam to ani po 15+ rokoch neprestalo  dokonca aj teraz v zime sakra


rozmyslam, co toto leto bolo ine, ako leto 21 a napadlo mi, ze tento rok sme v obyvacke (kde to pukanie bolo najvyraznejsie) nepustali cez tepelne cerpadlo chladenie podlahy, kedze syn zacal lozit kade tade. tak mozno to moze byt ten rozdiel, ze predminule leto bola vacsia teplotna delta medzi podlahou v tieni a podlahou na slnku, ako tento rok... ci je to realny dovod netusim, iba sa snazim na tu anomaliu nieco napasovat.


----------



## Julia_Knapi

aquila said:


> suhlas, aj tych 130 s materialom za stvorec je docela dost. to aj vo viedni je lacnejsie
> v podstate okolo 30 euro m2 aj s dvojitym resp trojitym olejovanim/lakovanim je dajme tomu primerane
> my sme to mali nieco pod 30 euro/m2 a to sme mali prebrusovanie a trojnasobne lakovanie


dakujem vam za dalsi pohlad, pocitala som, ze ked material bude 85 priblizne podlaha, tak tych 45 eur by mi malo stacit navyse na material ako podlozka a veci na instalaciu + pracu.


----------



## aquila

aj tych 45 je podla mna vela, lebo to je viac ako sme platili my a to nam davali na 110 m2 aj nivelak, co sam o sebe bolo cca 10 eur/m2 navyse.. ked mas vyrovnanu podlahu, tak to musi byt do 30 eur/m2 .. a to aj prebrusanenim a opakovanym prelakovanim.


----------



## marish

Julia_Knapi said:


> dakujem vam za dalsi pohlad, pocitala som, ze ked material bude 85 priblizne podlaha, tak tych 45 eur by mi malo stacit navyse na material ako podlozka a veci na instalaciu + pracu.


podlozka sa tam ziadna uz nedava, lepia to priamo na nivelak, takze material je iba samotna podlaha a lepidlo. treba mat ale podklad dostatocne rovny (myslim ze max 2mm na 2m odchylka), takze ak toto nie je splnene, asi to budu musiet kvoli lepeniu vynivelovat (dalsi naklad na pracu a nivelacny material).


----------

